# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > اخبار کنکوری >  (مهم) : تعیین میزان و نحوه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 96 تا پایان شهریور ماه 95

## saj8jad

*عبدالرسول عمادی رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش؛*
*وضعیت نامطلوب نمرات مدارس غیردولتی / تعیین میزان و نحوه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 1396 تا پایان شهریورماه 1395
رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش وزارت آموزش و پرورش با بیان اینکه وضعیت نمرات مدارس غیردولتی در برخی مناطق خوب است، در عین حال گفت ؛ اما معمولا در تمام مناطق کشور مدارس آخر جدول هم مدارس غیردولتی هستند و نتایج مطلوبی کسب نمی‌کنند!*
عبدالرسول عمادی درباره وضعیت نمرات دانش آموزان در مدارس غیردولتی اظهار کرد: نتایج امتحانات را در سه سال اخیر مورد بررسی قرار داده‌ایم و مشخص شد وضعیت مدارس غیردولتی مطلوب نیست. 

وی افزود: مدارس غیردولتی در برخی مناطق در بالای جدول میانگین نمرات هستند و وضعیت نمراتشان خوب است که البته تعدادشان اندک است. اما معمولا در تمام مناطق کشور مدارس آخر جدول هم مدارس غیردولتی هستند. به این معنا که در مقابل مدارس غیردولتی با کیفیت خوب، بسیاری مدارس غیردولتی ما نتایج مطلوبی کسب نمی‌کنند و از مدارس عادی هم پایین تر هستند که باید به آن توجه شود.

رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش وزارت آموزش و پرورش درباره احتساب سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در کنکور سراسری 1396 اظهار کرد: *میزان تاثیر نمرات دانش آموزان در کنکور سراسری سال 95، برای سوم متوسطه 25 درصد و برای پیش دانشگاهی 5 درصد بود، در واقع شاهد تاثیر مثبت 30 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در کنکور بودیم.* 

عمادی افزود: *برای سال آینده هنوز تصمیم گیری نشده اما به احتمال زیاد باز هم تاثیر سوابق سال سوم و پیش دانشگاهی را خواهیم داشت. تصمیم گیری در این باره تا پایان شهریور ماه انجام و اعلام می‌شود.*

----------


## Nima1220

بابا بزارن مثبت باشه دیگه این مسخره بازیا چیه... عن قضیه رو دراوردن خداییش

مرسی...اَه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SkyWalker313

شدیدا نگران قطعی شدنشم
اگه قطعی مجبورم مثل چی برا ترمیم دی ماه بخونم
راستی من دی ماه باید دوتا از درسای پیشم رو امتحان بدم (خرداد قبول نشدم شهریور هم بنابه دلایلی اصلا نتونستم بخونم) مشکلی برای این ترمیم معدل کوفتی پیش نمیاد؟ قبلا پرسیدم ولی می خوام بازم بپرسم خیالم راحت شه
خدایا خودت رحم کن  :Y (533):

----------


## Chandler Bing

سازمان سنجش تصمیم گیری میکنه یا کمیسیون آموزش مجلس؟ 
 اگه خدایی تو اون جلسه باشه تاثیر قطعی میشه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## SkyWalker313

اقا سجاد شما نمی دونی چه جوریاس؟ اونی که گفتم بالا رو میگم

----------


## saj8jad

> اگه بخواد قطعی بشه،بنده خودم سازمان سنجش رو به توپ خواهم بست.
> 
> باشد که رستگار شوم


فعلا معلوم نیست داداش  :Yahoo (1): 

من به شخصه بعید میدونم با اون وضعی که تو امتحانات نهایی خرداد به وجود اومد و بچه ها مقابل آموزش و پرورش استان ها جمع شدند و نسبت به سختی و غیراستاندارد بودن سوالات دست به اعتراض گسترده زدند و همچنین پای پلیس فتا به قضیه فروش تلگرامی سوالات نهایی باز شد بخوان تاثیر سوابق رو قطعی اعمال کنن ، چون میدونن مثل پارسال و چه بسا با شدت و قدرت بیشتری کنکوری ها دست به اعتراض و ... میزنن  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا سجاد شما نمی دونی چه جوریاس؟ اونی که گفتم بالا رو میگم


سلام داداش

دقیق مشخص نیست ، ولی فکر نمیکنم دیگه این موضوع رو به مجلس و کمیسیون آموزش ارجاع بدن و خود شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تصمیم گیری میکنه

مگر اینکه شورای سنجش و پذیرش تصمیمات عجیب بگیره و بچه ها شورش و اعتراض کنن تا باز برگرده به مجلس  :Y (551):

----------


## Forgotten

امیدوارم برای پیش رو قطعی نکن فقط ، چون حوصله خوندن کتابای درسی ادبیات و ... رو طول سال ندارم

----------


## sinnna

نگران نباشید تاثیر مثبته

----------


## sajad564

وااااااااااای باز استرس 
ر.ا=من یکیو میشناسم تلسم میکنه...پولامونو رو هم بزاریم بدیم بهش تاثیرو مثبت کنه,نظرتون چیه؟؟

----------


## Suicide

*نهایی خیلی هم سخت نیست ...

اگه خدایی نکرده زبونم لال تاثیر قطعی شد ..نباید خیلی ناراحت بشید ..
همون با روال کنکور درستونو بخونید ... 
فقط تو این سه ماه بین درسای انتخابی ..درسای سوم رو انتخاب کنید و تو سه ماه بعدی دوم رو ...
حالا موقع امتحان هم .. دو روز قبل  هر امتحان بشینید سوالات نهایی هر درس رو از سال 90 به این اینور حل کنید .راحت میتونید 20 بگیرید ... کتاب های eq گاج هم که واسه نهایی غوغا کرده بودن ... 20 گرفتن تو نهایی سخت نیست ... مصصح ها هم واسه دی و شهریور با ارفاق اصلاح میکنن ..مراقبا هم که اصلا کاری ندارن با آدم..میتونی کتابم با خودتم ببری...

اینجوری ما معدل پایینا از همون معدل های 19 که میگن نهایی تاثیرش باید قطعی بشه جلو میزنیم ...*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

بعضی دوستان میگن تاثیر قطعی باشه معلوم نیست فازشون چیه من که کنکور دادم فرقی به حالم نداره ولی تاثیر مثبت عین عدالته هم فرصت جبرانی برای اونایی که نهایی خراب کردند هم تاثیر مثبت برای دوستان معدل بالا

----------


## saj8jad

> وااااااااااای باز استرس 
> ر.ا=من یکیو میشناسم تلسم میکنه...پولامونو رو هم بزاریم بدیم بهش تاثیرو مثبت کنه,نظرتون چیه؟؟


ماشاءالله راهکار  :Yahoo (4): 
حالا کدومشون رو میخوای تلسم کنی داداش؟!  :Yahoo (4):  ، خدایی رو یا عمادی؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Karegar

*امسال تصمیم گرفتم ی درصدم ب این چیزا فک نکنم...

باعرض معذرت...ولی هر***ی خاستن بخورن نوش جونشون...

95 با ی عالمه بدبختی دیپ مجددمو گرفتم و تنونستم ازش استفاده کنم...
*

----------


## Mostafa7

چقدر راحت با سرنوشتمون بازی میکنند !  :Yahoo (1): 
نمیدونم با چه منطقی امتحانی که سوالاش تو تلگرام به فروش میرسه و سر جلسه هم خیلی ها تقلب میکنند باید ملاک تعیین آینده افراد قرار بگیره !

----------


## WickedSick

داداچامون دارن اشتباه میزنن.
باید تاثیر مثبت شه. جدای از اون وضع سوالا که فروش رفتن و اینا ( اسکرین دارم خودم از چنلش! ) وضعیت تصحیح اش...  :Yahoo (21): 
خداییش نزدیک 50 نمره ای از حقمو خوردن. خدا ازشون نگذره. الان یعنی باید تاثیر قطعی شه در حالی که اینا 50 نمره ای به نا حق خوردن؟ من دیگه حرفی ندارم.

----------


## Chandler Bing

> بابا مگه تاثیر قطعی شده که اینقد شماها تیریپ غمو اندوه برداشتین؟!؟


 من یکی تا وقتی اعلام نکن مثبته خیالم راحت نمیشه
 نمیشه الکی دلمون رو خوش کنیم به این حرفا که چون تقلب میشه و... ، حتما مثبته

----------


## AlirezA 1522

مثبت ومنفی اصلا مشخص نیست ولی من از یه چیز خوشحالم که تکلیفمون تا پایان شهریور مشخص می شه و مثل 95ای ها نمی شیم درسته که همه چی افتاده دست شورای سنجش ولی بازم در پشت پرده کمسیون اموزش مخصوصا رییسش نقش داره اون هم که طرفدار قطعیه

----------


## susan.t

*برای من که مهم نیست قطعی بشه یا نه !  اما سوالات بعضی درسا قبل امتحان لو رفته و بی انصافیه*

----------


## :Abolfazl:

یعنی اعلام میشه قطعی یا مثبت بودنش؟؟پارسال که تا خرداد طول کشید

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی اعلام میشه قطعی یا مثبت بودنش؟؟پارسال که تا خرداد طول کشید


بله تا پایان *شهریورماه* مشخص میشه که سوابق پایه سوم و پیش دانشگاهی هر کدام چه مقدار و به چه نحوی در نتیجه کنکور اعمال میشه

----------


## mohammad1397

واقعاشماهاتنهامشکلتون معدله یعنی قشنگ درصدبالاتوکنکورمیزنین که صبح تاشب توتایپیکای مختلف بعضی هاهمش دارن نظرمیدن خب یه پیام بدین یازنگ بزنین  بره پی کارش دیگه این بحثای الکی چیه؟سازمان سنجش که این تایپیک نمیادبخونه !!مثبت شدچه بهترکه احتمال زیادهمینه وگرنه زودترمیگفتن نشدهم برین ترمیم کنین دیگگه اه

----------


## _LuNa_

سلام...

مرسی...

8mit8@

----------


## payam78

این  دفعه  باید   به شورای  امنیت و  سازمان  ملل و   بانکی  مون  پولکی و  دادگاه  بین المللی  لاهه شکایت کنیم >. :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

دوستان  عریضه هاتونو   بنویسید  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sara_m

به احتمال زیاد تاثیر مثبته مثل 95

----------


## Röntgen

اگر قطعی بشه من قطعا خود کشی میکنم!!!!!! 
حداقل اون دنیا کنکور نداره و پیش خدا مهندسی میخونم!!
ر.ا دوستان همه چیز رو به خدا واگذار کنید به نظر من بی انصافیه اگر قطعی بشه باید مثل 95 مثبت باشه 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk

----------


## babakjalali1395

الان اونایی که پارسال اومدن چهار ماه خودشون رو جر دادن تا تاثیر مثبت بشه همشون پزشکی و دندون و دارو آوردن؟

----------


## mpaarshin

واقعا خیلی از بچه ها اصلا آگاهی درستی ندارن ببینید تاثیر قطعی شه شما باید برین ترمیم دیگه؟ دی میخواین برین ترمیم تا اخر دی امتحانات طول میکشه حدود یک هفته بعد جوابا میاد و تا اواسط بهمن طول میکشه که نتایج نهایی بیاد و سایت امتحانات نهایی بسته بشه حالا کسایی که خرداد امتحان دادن خیلیاشون سیل عظیمیشون هنوزه که هنوزه نمراتشون حتی به دیپکد هم ارسال نشده چه برسه به سنجش یعنی میخوام بگم تا خود ترمیم رو هواست کاملا

و اینکه هرکسی اگه یکم تجربه کرده باشه میدونه که تاثیر مثبت به نفع همست چون فعلا کنکور قابل حذف نیست پس چرا باید تاثیر قطعی باشه مورد مهم تر اینکه تو امتحانات تقلب به وفور زیاده و نمره ها خیلیاشون به ناحق گرفته میشه هممون دیدیم این تقلبات رو

ایشالا با درایت مسئولین و تلاش بچه ها این قضیه خوب تموم میشه

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> الان اونایی که پارسال اومدن چهار ماه خودشون رو جر دادن تا تاثیر مثبت بشه همشون پزشکی و دندون و دارو آوردن؟


بله واقعا تاثیر گذار بود من 3هزار منطقه شدم که البته شاید رتبه عالی نباشه ولی اگر تاثیر قطعی بود مطمعنا رتبم چندین برابر میشد

----------


## Mehdi.j

شما دلتون خوشه واقعا
یکی میگه چون تقلب میشه پس مثبته اون یکی میگه دیشب خواب دیدم که مثبته 
میگم شما اینو به انتخابات ریاست جمهوری هم تعمیم بدین مثلا بعد انتخابات بگین 2 نفر تقلب کردن پس انتخابات لغو
حیف حوصله جر و بحث ندارم فقط میگم خدا شفا بده

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما دلتون خوشه واقعا
> یکی میگه چون تقلب میشه پس مثبته اون یکی میگه دیشب خواب دیدم که مثبته 
> میگم شما اینو به انتخابات ریاست جمهوری هم تعمیم بدین مثلا بعد انتخابات بگین 2 نفر تقلب کردن پس انتخابات لغو
> حیف حوصله جر و بحث ندارم فقط میگم خدا شفا بده


ای بابا خدایاااااااااا اینارو به راه راست هدایت کن
من بازم میگم قطعی بشه هییییییییییییییچچچچچچچچچچ  چچچییییییییییی گیرت نمیاد داداش هیچی باز خودتو منفور کن

----------


## iamshakh

من ترمیم کرده بودم پارسال،نمراتمم برای سنجش ارسال شد.نترسین نمراتتون میره سنجش اگر ترمیم کنین.

----------


## mpaarshin

> من ترمیم کرده بودم پارسال،نمراتمم برای سنجش ارسال شد.نترسین نمراتتون میره سنجش اگر ترمیم کنین.


مال ما که ارسال نشد مال هرکیم میشناسم که رفته ارسال نشده

----------


## sajad564

> *اگه مثبت نشه من ناراحت میشم..*


وای پسرررررررر دلم چقد برات تنگیده بود.کجا بودی؟؟؟الان کجایی تو درسات؟؟واس دیف چی میخونی؟؟

----------


## iamshakh

> مال ما که ارسال نشد مال هرکیم میشناسم که رفته ارسال نشده


شما که یادمه انصراف دادید از وسطش ؟باید کامل کرد.بعد میره تو دیپ کد.بعدم سنجش.

----------


## _AHMADreza_

کی معلوم میشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما که یادمه انصراف دادید از وسطش ؟باید کامل کرد.بعد میره تو دیپ کد.بعدم سنجش.


اصن یدونه هم بدین باید بره تو دیپکد مال کسایی هم که کلا رفتن نرفته دیپکد

----------


## iamshakh

> اصن یدونه هم بدین باید بره تو دیپکد مال کسایی هم که کلا رفتن نرفته دیپکد


من هرکیو میسناسم رفته دیپکد.حتی بچه های همون تاپیک ترمیم معدل باهاشون حرف زدم رفته بود.

----------


## mpaarshin

> من هرکیو میسناسم رفته دیپکد.حتی بچه های همون تاپیک ترمیم معدل باهاشون حرف زدم رفته بود.


کدوم شهرین؟
الان بچه های گروپی که هستیم هیشکی نمراتش نرفته
همون مدرسه ای هم که من امتحان دادم ترمیمیا هیشکی نمراتش نرفته

----------


## saj8jad

> کی معلوم میشه


تا *آخر شهریور ماه* تکلیف مشخص میشه  :Y (551):

----------


## mike

کاش مثبتش کنن  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_انشالا امسالم مثبته_

----------


## iamshakh

ببخشین کسانی که خواهان تاثیر قطعی هستن به کجا باید زنگ بزنن و نامه بدن؟

----------


## mahdi2015

> ببخشین کسانی که خواهان تاثیر قطعی هستن به کجا باید زنگ بزنن و نامه بدن؟


معدلت چنده (کتبی) که می خوای قطعی بشه؟
من به شخصه معدل کتبیم 19.63 هست که فردا هم ترمیم معدل شیمی دارم در صورتی که نمرم از 19 که بردم بشه 20 کتبیم میشه 19.75 ولی با قطعی مخالفم چون با بی عدالتی مخالفم ... چرا بی عدالتی؟چون اصلا راضی نیستم یه بچه پولدار با خرید سوالات حتی به معدلم نزدیک بشه ... 
هرچند اصل کنکوره ...

----------


## gezero

> معدلت چنده (کتبی) که می خوای قطعی بشه؟
> من به شخصه معدل کتبیم 19.63 هست که فردا هم ترمیم معدل شیمی دارم در صورتی که نمرم از 19 که بردم بشه 20 کتبیم میشه 19.75 ولی با قطعی مخالفم چون با بی عدالتی مخالفم ... چرا بی عدالتی؟چون اصلا راضی نیستم یه بچه پولدار با خرید سوالات حتی به معدلم نزدیک بشه ... 
> هرچند اصل کنکوره ...


به هیچ وجه زیر بار قطعی نرید.انقدر معدل 20 زیاده که 19 . 5 هم تاثیر منفی داره.امسال 90 درصد 19. 5 ها و حتی 20 هایی که رتبه بالایی داشتن توی کارنامشون فاقد تاثیر زده بود یعنی اگه تاثیر میدادن بدبخت میشدن!مثل خود من

----------


## iamshakh

> معدلت چنده (کتبی) که می خوای قطعی بشه؟
> من به شخصه معدل کتبیم 19.63 هست که فردا هم ترمیم معدل شیمی دارم در صورتی که نمرم از 19 که بردم بشه 20 کتبیم میشه 19.75 ولی با قطعی مخالفم چون با بی عدالتی مخالفم ... چرا بی عدالتی؟چون اصلا راضی نیستم یه بچه پولدار با خرید سوالات حتی به معدلم نزدیک بشه ... 
> هرچند اصل کنکوره ...


اونی که پول داده سوال خریده که رتبش نمیاد کنار رتبه تو بنده خدا.برو دعا کن تاثیرت قطعی بشه اینطوری میتونی به ساد،ی به رتبه زیر 500 فک کنی

----------


## hadi r

من قبل از کنکور از یکی از اعضای آموزش و پرورش که از اخبار 20:30 پخش شد دیدم که گفت برگزاری امتحاناته نهایی سال اول و دبیرستان هزینه سنگینی برای آموزش و پرورش خواهد داشت و فعلا نمی توانیم در آن مقاطع امتحانات رو به صورت نهایی برگزار کنیم پس با این روال فعلا فقط مثبت هست

----------


## Alireza23

اینایی ک رفتن ترمیم!!خوش بحالتون اینقد پول دارید....
ولی ترمیم اصلا نیاز نیست چون ب امید خدا مثبت میشه تاثیر
خدایا خودت کمک کن مثبت بشه.آمین

----------


## mpaarshin

> اونی که پول داده سوال خریده که رتبش نمیاد کنار رتبه تو بنده خدا.برو دعا کن تاثیرت قطعی بشه اینطوری میتونی به ساد،ی به رتبه زیر 500 فک کنی


من فكر ميكنم شما كارنامه هاي سال ٩٤ رو ديدي و خب پيش خودت فكر كردي طرف با درصد ٤٠-٥٠ داره پزشكي ميخونه ولي امسال با درصد ٧٠-٨٠ دارن ميرن پزشكي پس دليليش تاثير قطعيه
نه عزيز اينجور نيست امسال رتبه هايي كه بچه ها اوردن در بهترين حالت خودشه و اگر تاثير قطعي بود رتبشون بدتر ميشد تاثير قطعي به نفع هيچ كس نيست مگر اينكه اين تاثير بشه بالاي ٥٠٪‏ با اين ميزان تاثير براي معدل بالاها فقط كنكور تعيين كنندست و بايد درصد بالا بزنن براي معدل پايينا فقط كار بسيار بسيار سخت خواهد شد

----------


## ascetic76

تماس گرفتم گفتن مثبت می مونه

----------


## mohammad_7676

> تماس گرفتم گفتن مثبت می مونه


الان اومدی جو بدی یا جدی میگی ؟به کی زنگیدی که گفته مثبت میمونه

Sent from my K015 using Tapatalk

----------


## ascetic76

عزیزم .منبع موثق دارم.نمیتونم اسم بیارم که.یا بگم فلان شخصیت.

----------


## mohammad_7676

> عزیزم .منبع موثق دارم.نمیتونم اسم بیارم که.یا بگم فلان شخصیت.


اگه واقعا راست بگی  و منبعت به قول خودت موثقه.خدا از دهنت بشنوه گرچه انتظارم میره که امسال مثبت میبود و خواهد بود دمت گرم

Sent from my K015 using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

> عزیزم .منبع موثق دارم.نمیتونم اسم بیارم که.یا بگم فلان شخصیت.



منبع شما از اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هست دوست عزیز یا خیر؟

----------


## ascetic76

بله عضو ارشد نیست ولی مطمعنن حرف ایشون درسته.من خودم مطمعنم

----------


## ascetic76

بشون بگو خیلی ****** تشریف دارن .خخخخخخ.

----------


## Alireza23

> اگه واقعا راست بگی  و منبعت به قول خودت موثقه.خدا از دهنت بشنوه گرچه انتظارم میره که امسال مثبت میبود و خواهد بود دمت گرم
> 
> Sent from my K015 using Tapatalk


احتمال مثبت بودنش زیاده هرچند نمیشه به این سازمان رنجش اعتماد کرد

----------


## mpaarshin

تا خود سنجش نگه مثبت به هیچ حرفی اعتماد نکنید

----------


## ارزو۷۶

> تا *آخر شهریور ماه* تکلیف مشخص میشه


انشاالله که همینطورباشه

----------


## mohammad1397

تا97مثبته اوناهرچی نقشه دارن گذاشتن برای نظام جدیدبرین بشینین درس بخونین عقب نیفتین

----------


## ارزو۷۶

نظام آموزشی ایران کلا اشتباه

----------


## ارزو۷۶

تاثیری معدل حق الناس
چراکه خیلی از دانش اموزافضای آموزشی مناسب ودبیران خوبی ندارن
بعدشم حوزه های امتحان نهایی امنیت کامل ندارن میبینی خیلی 
ها راحت گوشی میارن یا مراقب ها ازاشناهاشون هستند.

----------


## sajad564

> *عبدالرسول عمادی رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش وزارت آموزش و پرورش؛*
> *وضعیت نامطلوب نمرات مدارس غیردولتی / تعیین میزان و نحوه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 1396 تا پایان شهریورماه 1395
> رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش وزارت آموزش و پرورش با بیان اینکه وضعیت نمرات مدارس غیردولتی در برخی مناطق خوب است، در عین حال گفت ؛ اما معمولا در تمام مناطق کشور مدارس آخر جدول هم مدارس غیردولتی هستند و نتایج مطلوبی کسب نمی‌کنند!*
> عبدالرسول عمادی درباره وضعیت نمرات دانش آموزان در مدارس غیردولتی اظهار کرد: نتایج امتحانات را در سه سال اخیر مورد بررسی قرار داده‌ایم و مشخص شد وضعیت مدارس غیردولتی مطلوب نیست. 
> 
> وی افزود: مدارس غیردولتی در برخی مناطق در بالای جدول میانگین نمرات هستند و وضعیت نمراتشان خوب است که البته تعدادشان اندک است. اما معمولا در تمام مناطق کشور مدارس آخر جدول هم مدارس غیردولتی هستند. به این معنا که در مقابل مدارس غیردولتی با کیفیت خوب، بسیاری مدارس غیردولتی ما نتایج مطلوبی کسب نمی‌کنند و از مدارس عادی هم پایین تر هستند که باید به آن توجه شود.
> 
> رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش وزارت آموزش و پرورش درباره احتساب سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در کنکور سراسری 1396 اظهار کرد: *میزان تاثیر نمرات دانش آموزان در کنکور سراسری سال 95، برای سوم متوسطه 25 درصد و برای پیش دانشگاهی 5 درصد بود، در واقع شاهد تاثیر مثبت 30 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در کنکور بودیم.* 
> 
> عمادی افزود: *برای سال آینده هنوز تصمیم گیری نشده اما به احتمال زیاد باز هم تاثیر سوابق سال سوم و پیش دانشگاهی را خواهیم داشت. تصمیم گیری در این باره تا پایان شهریور ماه انجام و اعلام می‌شود.*


خدا شانس بده...چقد ازت تشکر کردن :Yahoo (112):

----------


## saj8jad

> نظام آموزشی ایران کلا اشتباه


همینی که هست  :Yahoo (110):  ، میخواید بخواید ، نمیخواید هم بخواید!  :Yahoo (4): 

حیفه بگیم نظام آموزشی  :Y (551):

----------


## mohammad1397

> تاثیری معدل حق الناس
> چراکه خیلی از دانش اموزافضای آموزشی مناسب ودبیران خوبی ندارن
> بعدشم حوزه های امتحان نهایی امنیت کامل ندارن میبینی خیلی 
> ها راحت گوشی میارن یا مراقب ها ازاشناهاشون هستند.


توسال سوم که نهایی تومدرسه خودمون برگزارمیشدمعلم زبان فارسی سردرس ادبیات بودقشنگ دورمیزد5تا6سوال همه روجواب میدادتاعدالت برقرارشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

تا یه هفته همه چی مشخص می شه به امید خدا مثبتتتتتتتته

----------


## ascetic76

عزیزان بحث چیو دارید انجام میدین .من با یکی از اعضای شورا حرف زدم گفت مثبت میمونه امسال

----------


## mpaarshin

> عزیزان بحث چیو دارید انجام میدین .من با یکی از اعضای شورا حرف زدم گفت مثبت میمونه امسال


كي بود اعضاي شوراي؟

----------


## ascetic76

خب عزیزم قبلا تو همین تاپیک گفتم اسم ک نمیشه اورد 
من ک خبر گذاری نیستم مصاحبه گرفته باشم .ولی حرف ایشون قطعا سنده و تو این چندروز مشخص میشه.ک حقیقت بوده

----------


## mpaarshin

> خب عزیزم قبلا تو همین تاپیک گفتم اسم ک نمیشه اورد 
> من ک خبر گذاری نیستم مصاحبه گرفته باشم .ولی حرف ایشون قطعا سنده و تو این چندروز مشخص میشه.ک حقیقت بوده


به هيچ حرفي نميشه اعتماد كرد تو اعضاي شوراي سنجش خيليا موافق قطعين

----------


## ascetic76

> تماس گرفتم گفتن مثبت می مونه





> به هيچ حرفي نميشه اعتماد كرد تو اعضاي شوراي سنجش خيليا موافق قطعين


حداقل سنجش قطعا مخالفه این طور ک این شخص گفت

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> خب عزیزم قبلا تو همین تاپیک گفتم اسم ک نمیشه اورد 
> من ک خبر گذاری نیستم مصاحبه گرفته باشم .ولی حرف ایشون قطعا سنده و تو این چندروز مشخص میشه.ک حقیقت بوده


 اگه ایشون گفته باشن مثبته صد در صد مثبت می شه هر چی باشه یکی از اعضای شورای سنجشه و حتما از یه جایی  شنیده که این حرف رو می زنه البته امسال با توجه به وضع پیش امده تقلب و .... دور از انتظار هم نیست تاثیر مثبت

----------


## mpaarshin

> حداقل سنجش قطعا مخالفه این طور ک این شخص گفت


نظر وزير علوم و وزير اموزش و پرورش و وزير بهداشت و دو تا از رييساي دانشگاهها هم خيلي مهمه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> نظر وزير علوم و وزير اموزش و پرورش و وزير بهداشت و دو تا از رييساي دانشگاهها هم خيلي مهمه


شک نکن مهمترین نظر مال رییس سازمان سنجشه و نظر  وزیر علوم هم هم راس با رییس سازمان سنجشه

----------


## ascetic76

ولی برایند مثبته .بعدشم شما مثکه بدت نمیاد قطعی بشه

----------


## iamshakh

حالا مثلا قطعی اگر بشه،شما میخاید دی،ه درس نخونید و رونیتون از دست بدین؟

----------


## ascetic76

بله معدل پایین با قطعی نباید درس بخونه  چون دیوانگیه

----------


## Martin Scorsese

از اون آقای دادستان از دیوان عدالت اداری که پارسال گفت تاثیر باید مثبت باشه خبری نیست؟
اگه ایشون بیاد یه مصاحبه بده کار تمومه، نگاه خشم آلود و نابود کننده ای دارن ایشون :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mpaarshin

> ولی برایند مثبته .بعدشم شما مثکه بدت نمیاد قطعی بشه


نه نه اصلا من تاپيكم زدم در اين خصوص
من فقط ميگم شايعه تو اين زمانا زياده

----------


## Mehdi.j

> ولی برایند مثبته .بعدشم شما مثکه بدت نمیاد قطعی بشه


من یه سوال دارم فقط
شما اسم اعضای شورای سنجش رو برای کنکور سراسری نه تحصیلات تکمیلی بگو
برام جالبه
در ضمن تا جایی که ما میدونیم وزیر علوم که خودش اولا نمیاد تو جلسات معاون حقوقیش دکتر روشن رو میفرسته همیشه اونم که پارسال خودشو جر میداد برا تاثیر قطعی
ریس سنجش هم که چیزی نگم بهتره
رئیس سنجش اموزش پرورش هم یکی از اعضا هست که هفته پیش گفت به احتمال زیاد قطعی
ریس 2 تا دانشگاه هم که نمیتونن بیاد خلاف نظر وزیر علوم نظر بدن
وزیر بهداشت هم خودش نیست و معاون حقوقیش و میفرسته که اونم دکتر خدایی میگفت برا پارسال موافق قطعی بوده

حالا برام جالبه ایشون که میگن با یکی صحبت کردم حتی اسم اینا رو هم نمیدونه
دلتونو به حرفهای ایشون حوش نکنید بشینید بخونید درستونو

----------


## ascetic76

> من یه سوال دارم فقط
> شما اسم اعضای شورای سنجش رو برای کنکور سراسری نه تحصیلات تکمیلی بگو
> برام جالبه
> در ضمن تا جایی که ما میدونیم وزیر علوم که خودش اولا نمیاد تو جلسات معاون حقوقیش دکتر روشن رو میفرسته همیشه اونم که پارسال خودشو جر میداد برا تاثیر قطعی
> ریس سنجش هم که چیزی نگم بهتره
> رئیس سنجش اموزش پرورش هم یکی از اعضا هست که هفته پیش گفت به احتمال زیاد قطعی
> ریس 2 تا دانشگاه هم که نمیتونن بیاد خلاف نظر وزیر علوم نظر بدن
> وزیر بهداشت هم خودش نیست و معاون حقوقیش و میفرسته که اونم دکتر خدایی میگفت برا پارسال موافق قطعی بوده
> 
> ...


ببین اومدیم ثواب کنیم کباب شدیم .من الان اسم هرکی بیارم نظر ملت میره سمت اون پس نمیارم .

هیچ کس موافق قطعی نیست .اینطور ک شما داری میگی فردا از گدای سر چهار راهم بپرسی میگه قطعی .

افرادی هم ک نام بردی اغلب نظرشون روی مثبت موندنه تا برگذاری هر سه پایه دوره دوم متوسطه ب صورت نهایی .

بعدشم شما اگه نگران ارامش افراد هستید 
حد اقل بدونید ک بچه های معدل پایین دیگه نفسشون با پست هایی مثل پست تو میسوزه و از همین الان نا امید میشن.
اره شاید حقیقته ولی تلخه ولی سخته

----------


## Mehdi.j

> ببین اومدیم ثواب کنیم کباب شدیم .من الان اسم هرکی بیارم نظر ملت میره سمت اون پس نمیارم .
> 
> هیچ کس موافق قطعی نیست .اینطور ک شما داری میگی فردا از گدای سر چهار راهم بپرسی میگه قطعی .
> 
> افرادی هم ک نام بردی اغلب نظرشون روی مثبت موندنه تا برگذاری هر سه پایه دوره دوم متوسطه ب صورت نهایی .
> 
> بعدشم شما اگه نگران ارامش افراد هستید 
> حد اقل بدونید ک بچه های معدل پایین دیگه نفسشون با پست هایی مثل پست تو میسوزه و از همین الان نا امید میشن.
> اره شاید حقیقته ولی تلخه ولی سخته


اخه داداشه من شما چیزی میگی که حقیقت نداره خودتم میدونی. میگی نظر اعضای شورا عوض شده ؟ شب خوابیدن صبح پاشدن پیش خودشون گفتم اوه ما متحول شدیم 6 ماه با مجلس جنگ کردن که تاصیر رو قطعی بزارن حالا به خودشون اومدن ؟ خواهشا شایعه پخش نکن موضوع انگیزه نیست چون تا 10 روز دیگه خودشون میان میگن مهم اینه که از خودت چیزی در نیاری

----------


## ascetic76

> اخه داداشه من شما چیزی میگی که حقیقت نداره خودتم میدونی. میگی نظر اعضای شورا عوض شده ؟ شب خوابیدن صبح پاشدن پیش خودشون گفتم اوه ما متحول شدیم 6 ماه با مجلس جنگ کردن که تاصیر رو قطعی بزارن حالا به خودشون اومدن ؟ خواهشا شایعه پخش نکن موضوع انگیزه نیست چون تا 10 روز دیگه خودشون میان میگن مهم اینه که از خودت چیزی در نیاری


ده روز دیگه  درستی حرف من معلوم میشه .
من ده روز دیگه اینجام .تا ببینم کی حقیقتو میگه.و کی از خودش حرف در میاره

----------


## mpaarshin

> من یه سوال دارم فقط
> شما اسم اعضای شورای سنجش رو برای کنکور سراسری نه تحصیلات تکمیلی بگو
> برام جالبه
> در ضمن تا جایی که ما میدونیم وزیر علوم که خودش اولا نمیاد تو جلسات معاون حقوقیش دکتر روشن رو میفرسته همیشه اونم که پارسال خودشو جر میداد برا تاثیر قطعی
> ریس سنجش هم که چیزی نگم بهتره
> رئیس سنجش اموزش پرورش هم یکی از اعضا هست که هفته پیش گفت به احتمال زیاد قطعی
> ریس 2 تا دانشگاه هم که نمیتونن بیاد خلاف نظر وزیر علوم نظر بدن
> وزیر بهداشت هم خودش نیست و معاون حقوقیش و میفرسته که اونم دکتر خدایی میگفت برا پارسال موافق قطعی بوده
> 
> ...


منبع خبري كه عمادي گفته قطعي رو بده 
اين سوالم جواب بده كه با تاثير قطعي چي نصيبت ميشه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> خونت به جوش اومده هاااا


اگه منبع خبري كه عمادي صراحتا گفته احتمال زياد قطعي رو بده من همه حرفاشو قبول ميكنم

----------


## Mehdi.j

> منبع خبري كه عمادي گفته قطعي رو بده 
> اين سوالم جواب بده كه با تاثير قطعي چي نصيبت ميشه؟


منبع خبر نبود  1 هفته بعد کنکور اخبار 20:30 باهاش مصاحبه داشت خدایی دقیقا این حرف رو زد گفت طبق قانون جدید مجلس ما موضف نیستیم که سال دوم هم نهایی کنیم گفت اصلا قانونی وجود نداره بعدش برای معدل پرسیدن گفت امسال بنا به درخواست مجلس تاثیر مثبت بود 
راجب بعدش نگفت اما خیلی تابلوس از حرفش حالا همین حرفو هفته پیش اون یکی رئیس سنجش اموزش پرورش زد
چند  وقت پیش هم که دکتر خدایی گفته بود باید این درصد رو به 85 برسونیم طی 10 سال (یا 5 سال یادم نیست دقیق)
تمام اینارو بزار کنار هم 
پارسال مجلس فقط نزاشت 95 قطعی بشه وگرنه اینا همه زورشونم زدن اما نشد
حالا شما بگو دیشب با دکتر روحانی حرف زدم
برا من هیچ فرقی نداره مثبت یا قطعی من امسال بخاطر اشتباهه خودم رتبم شد 8000 کشوری که ساله دیگه درستش میکنم اما انصاف نیست ادم بگه من با یکی حرف زدم اسمشم نمیگم اما خیالتون تخت
طرف حتی اسم اعضای شورا رو هم نمیدونس

----------


## mohammad_7676

> خونت به جوش اومده هاااا


خب راست میگه دیگه اون دوره که اکثرن با قطعی بودن برا قبل عید بودش الان  اکثرن با مثبت هستن منتها نمیدونم چرا بعضی ها هی علاقه دارن نشون بدن وزیر وزرا با قطعی هستن قرار بود قطعی بشه پارسال میشد وگرنه پاسش نمیدادن نظر کارشناسانه سنجش 

Sent from my K015 using Tapatalk

----------


## mpaarshin

> منبع خبر نبود  1 هفته بعد کنکور اخبار 20:30 باهاش مصاحبه داشت خدایی دقیقا این حرف رو زد گفت طبق قانون جدید مجلس ما موضف نیستیم که سال دوم هم نهایی کنیم گفت اصلا قانونی وجود نداره بعدش برای معدل پرسیدن گفت امسال بنا به درخواست مجلس تاثیر مثبت بود 
> راجب بعدش نگفت اما خیلی تابلوس از حرفش حالا همین حرفو هفته پیش اون یکی رئیس سنجش اموزش پرورش زد
> چند  وقت پیش هم که دکتر خدایی گفته بود باید این درصد رو به 85 برسونیم طی 10 سال (یا 5 سال یادم نیست دقیق)
> تمام اینارو بزار کنار هم 
> پارسال مجلس فقط نزاشت 95 قطعی بشه وگرنه اینا همه زورشونم زدن اما نشد
> حالا شما بگو دیشب با دکتر روحانی حرف زدم
> برا من هیچ فرقی نداره مثبت یا قطعی من امسال بخاطر اشتباهه خودم رتبم شد 8000 کشوری که ساله دیگه درستش میکنم اما انصاف نیست ادم بگه من با یکی حرف زدم اسمشم نمیگم اما خیالتون تخت
> طرف حتی اسم اعضای شورا رو هم نمیدونس


به نظرم براي تو هيچي به اندازه تاثير قطعي مهم نيست حتي خود كنكور
من تو بطن اخبار هستم قانون مجلس مبني بر پوشش سوابق تحصيلي رو ديدم اين نيست كه تو ٥ سال سوابق تحصيلي بشه ٨٥٪‏ قانون اينه كه ٨٥٪‏ ظرفيت دانشگاهها بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي بايد پذيرش كنن اونم ظرف ٥ سال كه امسال اين محقق شده در مورد سوابق تحصيلي حرفي زده نشده چيزي كه من تو قانون مجلس ديدم حالا شما نميدونم اينو از كجا مياري

----------


## mpaarshin

> تو کجایی چند روزه گوشیتو جواب نمیدی؟


هركاري دارين اينجا پيام بده فعلا

----------


## somi

اونموقه ک قطعی بود رتبه منم بهتر شد :Yahoo (2): هرکاری دوسدارن بکنن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## somi

> کتبیت چنده؟


17میدونم کمه ولی 94همچیش بهتر از 95بود :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mpaarshin

> اونموقه ک قطعی بود رتبه منم بهتر شدهرکاری دوسدارن بکنن


تاثير قطعي رتبه شمارو بهتر نكرده ميانگين درصداي پارسال پايين بوده امسال بالا اين ربطي به تاثير قطعي نداره رتبه يك كنكور هيچوقت كاري به تاثير معدل نداره هميشه درصداش بالاست دليلش ميانگين درصد بالا بوده كه رتبه امسال شما بدتر شده

----------


## mammad.z

سلام
بچه ها اگه مثبت شه چه معدل هایی لازمه ترمیم کنن؟ اگه قطعی شه چه معدل هایی؟
من زیاد معدلم خوب نبود واسه 95 فاقد تاثیر مثبت زده بودن اگه 96 هم مثبت باشه بازم برام فاقد تاثیر مثبت میزنن یعنی برام اصلا معدل تاثیر نمیدن؟

----------


## somi

> تاثير قطعي رتبه شمارو بهتر نكرده ميانگين درصداي پارسال پايين بوده امسال بالا اين ربطي به تاثير قطعي نداره رتبه يك كنكور هيچوقت كاري به تاثير معدل نداره هميشه درصداش بالاست دليلش ميانگين درصد بالا بوده كه رتبه امسال شما بدتر شده


ینی دقیقا 95همه زرنگ شدن؟ :Yahoo (101): میگن بخاطر این بوده ک تو منطقه 3همه درسشون خوب شده و جمعیتشونم رفته بود بالا ولی تو 94هم منطقه3همونا بودن

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام
> بچه ها اگه مثبت شه چه معدل هایی لازمه ترمیم کنن؟ اگه قطعی شه چه معدل هایی؟
> من زیاد معدلم خوب نبود واسه 95 فاقد تاثیر مثبت زده بودن اگه 96 هم مثبت باشه بازم برام فاقد تاثیر مثبت میزنن یعنی برام اصلا معدل تاثیر نمیدن؟


مثبت شه ترميم نميخواد مگر اينكه ربته بالاي دو هزار بخواين قطعي شه هر نمره اي جز بيست بايد ترميم شه البته خود بيست هم ميتونه تاثير منفي بزاره

----------


## somi

> ببین سمی جان واقعا رتبت هیچ ربطی به معدلت نداره و حرفای محمد درسته..بستگی به درصدات داره


الان واسه دارو من چ درصدایی باید بزنم؟همش بالای 60؟ :Yahoo (101): اخه سوالای محاسباتیم خ رفته بالا چجوری این درصدای بالارو بزنیم؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## mpaarshin

> ینی دقیقا 95همه زرنگ شدن؟میگن بخاطر این بوده ک تو منطقه 3همه درسشون خوب شده و جمعیتشونم رفته بود بالا ولی تو 94هم منطقه3همونا بودن


خيليا تحليليش كردن ببينيد سال ٩٣ هم تاثير قطعي بود ولي ميانگينش باز بالا بوده دليل اينكه ٩٤ با درصداي كم رتبه خوب بدست اوردن ميانگين پايين درسا بوده بخصوص زيست امسال زيست و رياضي ميانگين بالاتري داشتن و خب مثلا ٩٠٪‏ زيست امسال با ٧٠ پارسال كاملا برابري ميكنه

----------


## somi

> خيليا تحليليش كردن ببينيد سال ٩٣ هم تاثير قطعي بود ولي ميانگينش باز بالا بوده دليل اينكه ٩٤ با درصداي كم رتبه خوب بدست اوردن ميانگين پايين درسا بوده بخصوص زيست امسال زيست و رياضي ميانگين بالاتري داشتن و خب مثلا ٩٠٪‏ زيست امسال با ٧٠ پارسال كاملا برابري ميكنه


پ اینجوری اگ سخت بشه ک بهتره ولی دوستان میگن ن سخت بشه واسه همه سخته ولی خو سخت بشه واسه رتبه های 4رقمی بهتره بنظرم واسه زیست 94من کلی خونده بودم ولی اون سوال زیستارو زایارو ک دیدم خخ نزدیک بود غش کنم سخت بشه همه دستوپاشونو گم میکنن میانگین میاد پایین حالا شما باز ب من حمله کنین خخ :Yahoo (111):

----------


## somi

> والا واسه درصدا اطلاع دقیقی واسه دارو ندارم...میتونین برید تو سایت کانون..اونجه همه اینارو نوشته


سایت کانون واسه 94زده اگ بخوام حساب کنم واسه 95 باید ب هرکدوم از درسا 15درصد اضافه کنم خخخ والا :Yahoo (101):

----------


## DR.MAM

> سایت کانون واسه 94زده اگ بخوام حساب کنم واسه 95 باید ب هرکدوم از درسا 15درصد اضافه کنم خخخ والا


آره تقریبا خخخ

----------


## ascetic76

تمومش کنید.
قطعا مثبت میمونه .
ضمنا معدل 10 هم برا زیر هزار ترمیم احتیاج نداره

----------


## Chandler Bing

مرده شورشونو ببرن 
 مگه یه جلسه چقدر کار داره؟
 میخوان ۳۱م مشخص کنن لابد
اه

----------


## iamshakh

دوستان من از یه منبعی توی شورای سنجش شنیدم کنکور امسال حذف میشه.سال دیگه روز 6 تیر من اینجا پست میدم تا ببینین حرفم درسته یا نه. :Yahoo (4): 
شایعه نسازین اینقد.

----------


## iamshakh

> ببینین شما کنکورتونو دادین و خداروشکر رتبتونم خوب شده و پزشکی هم قبولین...پس با قطعی شدن تاثیر،الآن واقعا چی گیر شما میاد؟نه جدی میگم چی؟


من میگم شایعه نسازین.بذارین اگر اعلم شد اون وقت بگین.الان یه عده رو امیدوار کنین و بعدا بگن نه و کلی لعنت برای شما(شمای نویی رو میگم) بفرستن خوبه؟

----------


## ascetic76

اعصاب ملتو نریز بهم .لازم نیست صرفا برای بودن دهن باز کنیم

----------


## DR.MAM

> من میگم شایعه نسازین.بذارین اگر اعلم شد اون وقت بگین.الان یه عده رو امیدوار کنین و بعدا بگن نه و کلی لعنت برای شما(شمای نویی رو میگم) بفرستن خوبه؟


خب عزیز من فقط احتمال دادم...نگفتم که حتمیه..فقط یه احتمال بود

----------


## ascetic76

من مثبت شدنو حتمی میدونم و 10 روز دیگه اینجا پاسخگو هستم

----------


## iamshakh

> خب عزیز من فقط احتمال دادم...نگفتم که حتمیه..فقط یه احتمال بود


من تورو نگفتم که چرا به اودت میگیری،یکی یهو اومد یه حرف باده هوایی زد گفت با نمیدونم کدوم شورا حرف زدم گفتن مثبته اسمشم نمیگم :Yahoo (4):  انگار این اعضای بند پایه شورا بیکارن بیان با این متوهم حرف بزنن :Yahoo (4):  
با تو نبودم که.

----------


## Miss.Dr

> در کل ازتون میخوام سوال کنم که واقعا چرا تاثیر قطعیو دوس دارین؟



بیخیالش داداش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

> بیخیالش داداش


خب بابا یسری با این حرفاشون و این بی عدالتی دارن اعصاب یه ملتو به ل.ج.ن میکشن

خب من نمیفهمم تاثیر قطعی چرا باید عدالت باشه از تعریف این آقا؟!!!

----------


## Miss.Dr

> خب بابا یسری با این حرفاشون و این بی عدالتی دارن اعصاب یه ملتو به *** میکشن
> 
> خب من نمیفهمم تاثیر قطعی چرا باید عدالت باشه از تعریف این آقا؟!!!


 کسایی ک موافق قطعین چون معدلشون بالاس 
دقیقا منو یاد اونایی میندازن کتو کلاس ادای زرنگا رو درمیاوردن و اصرار میکردن ک باید هر امتحانی ک تعیین شده گرفته شه :Yahoo (4): 
درحالیکه چیز خاصی ام بلد نیسن...
این دسته ضد حال نام داشتن و موقع اومدن نمرات از آخر اول بودن :Yahoo (4): 
بعله

----------


## iamshakh

> خب بابا یسری با این حرفاشون و این بی عدالتی دارن اعصاب یه ملتو به ل.ج.ن میکشن
> 
> خب من نمیفهمم تاثیر قطعی چرا باید عدالت باشه از تعریف این آقا؟!!!


برادر تو دیگه چقد داغونی که اعصابت سر یه تاپیک *** کشیده میشه :Yahoo (4):  ول کن بالاخره نتیجه میاد مشخص میشه اعصابتو چرا خورد بکنی برادر.

----------


## DR.MAM

> کسایی ک موافق قطعین چون معدلشون بالاس 
> دقیقا منو یاد اونایی میندازن کتو کلاس ادای زرنگا رو درمیاوردن و اصرار میکردن ک باید هر امتحانی ک تعیین شده گرفته شه
> درحالیکه چیز خاصی ام بلد نیسن...
> این دسته ضد حال نام داشتن و موقع اومدن نمرات از آخر اول بودن
> بعله


بخدا خدارو خوش نمیاد که آینده یه سری با این نوع تاثیر نابود بشه

بعضیا چرا انقد خودخواهن؟چرا فقط خیر خودشونو میخوان؟چرا فقط آینده خودشون واسشون مهمه؟!!!!

بابا بخدا خدایی هم بالا سرمونه و داره این اعمالمونو میبینه ..

----------


## alis

داداش اینقد خون خودت کثیف نکن. در ضمن این دوستمون  *iamshakh**عزیز هم فک کنم منظورش شما نبودی اصن*

----------


## Miss.Dr

طبلم خیلی صدا داره ولی توش خالیه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش اینقد خون خودت کثیف نکن. در ضمن این دوستمون  *iamshakh**عزیز هم فک کنم منظورش شما نبودی اصن*


نه من منظورم کلیه...منظورم کس خاصی نیست..کلی صحبت میکنم

----------


## sajad564

> نه من منظورم کلیه...منظورم کس خاصی نیست..کلی صحبت میکنم


محمد علی دیگه داری میری تو حاشیه ها,تلو حذفیدی ولی اینجا...

----------


## DR.MAM

> محمد علی دیگه داری میری تو حاشیه ها,تلو حذفیدی ولی اینجا...


گوشیم رو میز کنارمه..


تکلیف معدل که مشخص بشه،سه چار روزی شاید یه رب بیام

----------


## sajad564

> گوشیم رو میز کنارمه..
> 
> 
> تکلیف معدل که مشخص بشه،سه چار روزی شاید یه رب بیام


سه چهار روزی یه ربع؟؟؟ن اصن روزی یک ساعت بیا ولی این یه ساعته بین تایم درس خوندنت پخش نشه...مثلا وقتی دو ساعت خوندی یه ربع بیا,نه اینکه هی چهار تا تست بزنی بیای اینجا :Yahoo (112):

----------


## saj8jad

میخواید پیرامون این موضوع با همدیگر بحث و استدلال و گفتگو کنید هیچ ایرادی نداره ولی احترام و حرمت همدیگه رو رعایت کنید و به نظرات هم احترام بگذارید و با هم کل کل نکنید و درگیر نشید 

توجه » با کسانی که به هر نحوی بی حرمتی و توهین میکنند برخورد میشه ، هر کسی هم که میخواد باشه باشه ، در این مورد با کسی مسامحه نمیکنیم

لازم دونستم این تذکر و اخطار همگانی رو اینجا مطرح کنم

----------


## Mehran.nikbin

> میخواید پیرامون این موضوع با همدیگر بحث و استدلال و گفتگو کنید هیچ ایرادی نداره ولی احترام و حرمت همدیگه رو رعایت کنید و به نظرات هم احترام بگذارید و با هم کل کل نکنید و درگیر نشید توجه » با کسانی که به هر نحوی بی حرمتی و توهین میکنند برخورد میشه ، هر کسی هم که میخواد باشه باشه ، در این مورد با کسی مسامحه نمیکنیملازم دونستم این تذکر و اخطار همگانی رو اینجا مطرح کنم


مسامحه؟؟؟  چ جالب :Yahoo (99):

----------


## saj8jad

> مسامحه؟؟؟  چ جالب


بله مسامحه  :Y (551): 

یعنی : سهل و آسان گرفتن ، به نرمی و خوبی رفتار کردن و ...

----------


## Mehran.nikbin

> بله مسامحه 
> 
> یعنی : سهل و آسان گرفتن ، به نرمی و خوبی رفتار کردن و ...


افرین

----------


## mehdi69460

down

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## E.M10

چون ترمیم معدل رو اجرا کردن به احتمال قریب به یقین تاثیرو قطعی می کنن هر چند من اصلا دوست ندارم قطعی شه

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## waffen ss

هر کی قطعیش کرد عنه :Yahoo (4): 

ر.ا : واقعا زد حال میشه بگن قطعی و در عین حال احمقانه هستش چون خودشون دارن میگن نمرات مطلوب نیس

----------


## Janvaljan

اگر تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه، یعنی ترمیم معدل پر.اموزش پرورش تازه از
طرح ترمیم معدل داره به نون و نوایی برا خودش میرسه، یه جا هر 
درسی بیست هزار تومن میگیرن یه جا سی هزار تومن...
تاثیر معدل و قطعی کنن همین امسال چند ده هزار نفر میرن  دوباره خیلی از درسا رو امتحان اونم حداقل هر درسی بیست تومن.
حالا به نظر شما اموزش پرورش به فکر اکثریت کنکوریاست یا به فکر 
جیب خودش؟ جواب این سوال نتیجه جلسه شورای سنجش و از همین الان مشخص میکنه

----------


## .erfan.lo

مثبته اقا..............++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## DR.MAM

10 روز دیگه حال اون کسایی که میگن قطعیه،دیدنیه!

----------


## mpaarshin

> اگر تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه، یعنی ترمیم معدل پر.اموزش پرورش تازه از
> طرح ترمیم معدل داره به نون و نوایی برا خودش میرسه، یه جا هر 
> درسی بیست هزار تومن میگیرن یه جا سی هزار تومن...
> تاثیر معدل و قطعی کنن همین امسال چند ده هزار نفر میرن  دوباره خیلی از درسا رو امتحان اونم حداقل هر درسی بیست تومن.
> حالا به نظر شما اموزش پرورش به فکر اکثریت کنکوریاست یا به فکر 
> جیب خودش؟ جواب این سوال نتیجه جلسه شورای سنجش و از همین الان مشخص میکنه


طبق خبرایی که به من رسیده ترمیم معدل واسه اموزش و پرورش خیلی خرج داره خود اموزش و پرورش تو تصویب این طرح با مشکلات زیادی روبرو بوده مرکز سنجش مخالفت داشته
ولی خب به هرحال تصویب شد تاثیر معدل ربطی به ترمیم نداره

----------


## mehdi69460

به نظر من یا مثبته یا قطعیه

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## DR.MAM

> طبق خبرایی که به من رسیده ترمیم معدل واسه اموزش و پرورش خیلی خرج داره خود اموزش و پرورش تو تصویب این طرح با مشکلات زیادی روبرو بوده مرکز سنجش مخالفت داشته
> ولی خب به هرحال تصویب شد تاثیر معدل ربطی به ترمیم نداره


ممد خبر داغ چی داری؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> به نظر من یا مثبته یا قطعیه
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


خب مگه باید غیر از اون دوتا باشه!!!!

----------


## mehdi69460

> خب مگه باید غیر از اون دوتا باشه!!!!


خخخخخ مزاح کردم ولی خدا کنه مثبت شه که احتمال مثبت بودن هم بیش از 80 درصده به نظر من 

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## DR.MAM

> خخخخخ مزاح کردم ولی خدا کنه مثبت شه که احتمال مثبت بودن هم بیش از 80 درصده به نظر من 
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


اوهوم..درسته

----------


## mpaarshin

> ممد خبر داغ چی داری؟


هییییییییییییییچ

----------


## mpaarshin

http://forum.konkur.in/thread45513.html
تاپیک بالا

----------


## mrmm1376

> up


این چه کاریه گفتم شاید اعلام کردنا  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## DR.MAM

> این چه کاریه گفتم شاید اعلام کردنا


نهایتا تا اواخر هفته آینده اعلام میشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> نهایتا تا اواخر هفته آینده اعلام میشه


بعدنتایج نهایی کنکور هم زمان کنکورهم تاثیرتاسال97میگن

----------


## DR.MAM

> بعدنتایج نهایی کنکور هم زمان کنکورهم تاثیرتاسال97میگن


نه فقط 96 رو اعلام میکنن چون اگه 97 رو بخوان اعلام کنن دیگه بچه ها واسه نهایی درس نمیخونن

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## Chandler Bing

رفت برای وقت اضافه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

> رفت برای وقت اضافه


چی میگی حسین؟وقت اضافه کجا بوده؟میگم تا چارشنبه مشخص میشه

----------


## Chandler Bing

> چی میگی حسین؟وقت اضافه کجا بوده؟میگم تا چارشنبه مشخص میشه


 منظورم این بود که رفت برا هفته بعد 
  مسخره ها میخوان بذارن خود چهارشنبه بگن لابد 
 کاشکی جلسه دومی دیگه در کار نباشه حداقل

----------


## fafaflh

اقا یه سوال         ترمیم معدل دی ماه باید بکنیم   اصن مگه خبر نیومده بود تاثیر معدل    به کل  منتفی شد؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

تو اعضای کمیسیون آموزش مجلس عکس بالا آقای ساداتی نژاد مهمه

بچه ها بجنبین دیگه وقت نیستا اعتراض خودتون به تاثیر قعطی رو بهشون برسونین

----------


## alis

خداوکیلی من اگه رییس آموزش پرورش بودم،زحمت های آقای *mpaarshin رو میدیدم مثبتش میکردم،خیلی از پارسال زحمت میکشی،واقعا خسته نباشی* :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mpaarshin

> خداوکیلی من اگه رییس آموزش پرورش بودم،زحمت های آقای *mpaarshin رو میدیدم مثبتش میکردم،خیلی از پارسال زحمت میکشی،واقعا خسته نباشی*


خخخخخ نه لطفا انقدر که من از اموزش و پرورش بدم میاد از هیچی بدم نمیاد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خداوکیلی من اگه رییس آموزش پرورش بودم،زحمت های آقای *mpaarshin رو میدیدم مثبتش میکردم،خیلی از پارسال زحمت میکشی،واقعا خسته نباشی*


تو داداشت الان بوداپسته؟

----------


## alis

> تو داداشت الان بوداپسته؟


سلام عزیز،بوداپست نه،دبرسن هست

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام عزیز،بوداپست نه،دبرسن هست


تخصص چی داره میخونه؟ارتودنسی ؟

----------


## alis

> تخصص چی داره میخونه؟ارتودنسی ؟


بله داداش،ارتودنسی میخونه

----------


## DR.MAM

> بله داداش،ارتودنسی میخونه


خب مگه نمیتونستن تو همین ایران بخونن؟

----------


## alis

> خب مگه نمیتونستن تو همین ایران بخونن؟


نه با پسر داییم که اونم ارتودنسی میخواست بخونه با هم رفتن،اول میخواستن برن هند شرایطش خیلی ... بود رفتن مجارستان. تقریبا 25-28 روزه

----------


## DR.MAM

خب عالیه..ایشالا موفقو سلامت باشه

تو هم 96 باید کنکور بدی؟

----------


## alis

> خب عالیه..ایشالا موفقو سلامت باشه
> 
> تو هم 96 باید کنکور بدی؟


سلامت باشی،بیخیال  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (3):  همچنین شما :Y (694):

----------


## mohammad_7676

Up

Sent from my K015 using Tapatalk

----------


## ali.rainy

سلام
خبر چقدر درست هست؟
سر کاری که نیست مثل همیشه؟
جلسه کی تشکیل می شه؟
اصلا جلسه ای هست یا تحلیل دوستان به نتیجه رسیده فقط؟
چه خبره دقیقا؟
اخرین خبر هنوز بلاتکلیفیه؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام
> خبر چقدر درست هست؟
> سر کاری که نیست مثل همیشه؟
> جلسه کی تشکیل می شه؟
> اصلا جلسه ای هست یا تحلیل دوستان به نتیجه رسیده فقط؟
> چه خبره دقیقا؟
> اخرین خبر هنوز بلاتکلیفیه؟


 @mpaarshin

----------


## radinn

سلام دوستان ببخشید سوالمو تو بخش مربوطه نمیپرسم.

یکی از دوستانم دانشجوی روزانه ورودی 94 آیا اگر تا بهمن امسال انصراف بده میتونه دوباره رایگان و روزانه پزشکی بخونه.برای کنکور96
ممنون

----------


## Mr.mTf

نتیجه تاثیر سوابق در کنکور 96 رو اواخر شهریور میدن 
نتایج کنکور رو هم 31 ام میدن 
یه حسی بهم میگه اینا میخوان مورد 1 رو تو تب مورد 2 لاپوشانی کنند  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## saj8jad

> نتیجه تاثیر سوابق در کنکور 96 رو اواخر شهریور میدن 
> نتایج کنکور رو هم 31 ام میدن 
> یه حسی بهم میگه اینا میخوان مورد 1 رو تو تب مورد 2 لاپوشانی کنند


بله احتمالش هست ، از این جماعت برمیاد از این کارها  :Y (551):

----------


## rezarko13

_بی شرفاقطعی نکنن_

----------


## saj8jad

خدایا خداوندا خودت شفای عاجل عنایت بفرما :troll (16):

بگید الهی آمین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خدایا خداوندا خودت شفای عاجل عنایت بفرما :troll (16):
> 
> بگید الهی آمین


خخخخ...دهنت سرویس بجه

ناموسا اینا فقط جواب سوالارو کپی میکنن خخخ

----------


## M-95

هنوز معلوم نشده ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> هنوز معلوم نشده ؟


نه هنوز
احتمالا تا آخر هفته مشخص میشه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

قطعی بشه کل برنامه هام بهم می ریزه

----------


## DR.MAM

> قطعی بشه کل برنامه هام بهم می ریزه


گفتم که بهت...نگران نباش

----------


## DR.MAM

> خدایا خداوندا خودت شفای عاجل عنایت بفرما :troll (16):
> 
> بگید الهی آمین


حقیقتش منم 5 شنبه که زنگ زدم سنجش،دقیقا همین خط دومی رو بهم جواب داد

گفت فعلا مطابق دفترچه پارسال میریم جلو تا اعلام بشه که یا تا پایان این هفته اعلام میشه و یا تا پایان هفته آینده

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> خدایا خداوندا خودت شفای عاجل عنایت بفرما :troll (16):
> 
> بگید الهی آمین


قضیه چیه الان همون دفترچه مشخص میشه؟ یا این بابا از چیزی خبر نداره؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> قضیه چیه الان همون دفترچه مشخص میشه؟ یا این بابا از چیزی خبر نداره؟


نه بابا..نهایتا تا پایان این هفته یا هفته آینده مشخص میشه..یتی اعلامیش میاد رو سایت سنجش

----------


## saj8jad

> قضیه چیه الان همون دفترچه مشخص میشه؟ یا این بابا از چیزی خبر نداره؟


نه منظورش از اون جمله اینه که در حال حاضر ملاک همون دفترچه کنکور 95 هستش که تاثیر سوابق به صورت تاثیر مثبت بودش و هنوز تصمیمی گرفته نشده و ...

----------


## AlirezA 1522

اینا نوع تاثیر رو از خیلی وقت پیش مشخص کردن ولی چون تو قانون اومده باید با بررسی کارشناسی صورت بگیره اینطور لفتش می دن تا بگن مطابق قانون عمل کردیم و بررسی کارشناسی انجام می دیم وگرنه همشون از نوع تاثیر معدل تو کنکور96خبر دارن

----------


## khaan

تاثیر سوابق در کنکور 96= به احتمال 50%  مشابه 95 و صرفا تغیر پیش دانشگاهی

----------


## saeedkh76

سوابق تحصیلی واقعا مشخص نیست قراره چی بشه
سنجش هر روز یه چیزی میگه
خیلی خودتون رو درگیرش نکنید و بچسبید به درستون

----------


## mpaarshin

> تاثیر سوابق در کنکور 96= به احتمال 50%  مشابه 95 و صرفا تغیر پیش دانشگاهی


فک نکنم تاثیر بره بالاتر فقط موضوع نحوه تاثیره نه میزانش

----------


## DR.MAM

> فک نکنم تاثیر بره بالاتر فقط موضوع نحوه تاثیره نه میزانش


تا پایان هفته اعلامیش میاد بیرون...نهایتا دیگه اگه این هفته نشد هفته آینده دیگه حتمیه

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## mrmm1376

تاثیر معدل معلوم نشد ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> تا پایان هفته اعلامیش میاد بیرون...نهایتا دیگه اگه این هفته نشد هفته آینده دیگه حتمیه


الان پایان هفتس .....فردا هم که میرن صفاسیتی

----------


## Mehdi.j

> اینا نوع تاثیر رو از خیلی وقت پیش مشخص کردن ولی چون تو قانون اومده باید با بررسی کارشناسی صورت بگیره اینطور لفتش می دن تا بگن مطابق قانون عمل کردیم و بررسی کارشناسی انجام می دیم وگرنه همشون از نوع تاثیر معدل تو کنکور96خبر دارن


دقیقا موافقم همون حرف عمادی ریس سنجش اموزش پرورشه

----------


## DR.MAM

> الان پایان هفتس .....فردا هم که میرن صفاسیتی


ببینید نهایتا تا پایان هفته اول مهر،وضعیتمون مشخص میشه

----------


## Janvaljan

اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه چه خاکی به سر باید کرد؟؟؟ ترمیم و دیپلم مجدد
خیلی ادم و عقب میندازه هم خیلی فشار و استرس وارد میکنه.

----------


## Chandler Bing

واقعا که...
شورشو دراوردن دیگه...
 ببین سرنوشت ما دست کیا افتاده  :Yahoo (21):  
 سر همین تاثیر فشار خون هم میگیرم آخرش  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## M-95

> Up


چی شد

----------


## DR.MAM

> چی شد


مگه هروفت up بشه،باید خبری بشه؟!

----------


## M-95

> مگه هروفت up بشه،باید خبری بشه؟!


آره مشکلیه ؟؟؟
خخخخ

----------


## DR.MAM

> آره مشکلیه ؟؟؟
> خخخخ


نه...ظاهرا تا روز شنبه خبری نیست متاسفانه

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

تا روز کنکور خبری نیس :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Suicide

> Up


خسته نشدی این همه up کردی ؟؟
 این تاثیر مثبت رو مثل پارسال تو مجلس تعیین میکنن یا جای دیگه ؟؟؟

----------


## Amir h

شهریورم تموم شد سنجش تاثیر معدلو مشخص نکرد خیلی داره لفتش میده

----------


## DR.MAM

> خسته نشدی این همه up کردی ؟؟
>  این تاثیر مثبت رو مثل پارسال تو مجلس تعیین میکنن یا جای دیگه ؟؟؟


نه علیرضا جون..خسته نشدم

تو شورای سنجش مشخص میشه و تا پایان هفته،اعلامیش میاد رو سایت سنجش

----------


## Amir h

> نه علیرضا جون..خسته نشدم
> 
> تو شورای سنجش مشخص میشه و تا پایان هفته،اعلامیش میاد رو سایت سنجش


داداش کجا گفته شده تا اخر این هفته تاثیر معدل مشخص میشه؟؟؟ از کی شنیدی؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش کجا گفته شده تا اخر این هفته تاثیر معدل مشخص میشه؟؟؟ از کی شنیدی؟


قبلا خود خدایی گفته بود که اوایل مهر اعلام میشه
بعدش عمادی گفت تا پایان شهریور

پس نتیجه میگیریم که تا اوایل این هفته معلوم میشه خخخخ

----------


## saeedkh76

> واقعا که...
> شورشو دراوردن دیگه...
>  ببین سرنوشت ما دست کیا افتاده  
>  سر همین تاثیر فشار خون هم میگیرم آخرش


نصف انرژی ایرانیا سر همین استرس کنکور دود میشه میره هوا بعد میگن چرا بچه ها تو دانشگاه افت میکنن و کشور پیشرفت نمیکنه و ...
یه تاثیر معدل رو نمیتونن تعیین تکلیف کنن

----------


## saj8jad

یه کمه دیگه دندون مبارکتون رو روی جیگر بذارید این مسئله توسط شورای حماریون تعیین تکلیف میشه

----------


## maryam23

فرصت ثبت نام ترمیم معدل تا کی هست؟

----------


## DR.MAM

Up

----------


## tabrizcity

> فرصت ثبت نام ترمیم معدل تا کی هست؟


از 1 آذر نهایتش تا 20 آذر ولی شما سعی کنید تا همون اوایل یعنی 1 تا 7 آذر ثبت نام کنید

----------


## DR.MAM

> از 1 آذر نهایتش تا 20 آذر ولی شما سعی کنید تا همون اوایل یعنی 1 تا 7 آذر ثبت نام کنید


تبریز جان شما معدلت چنده؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> تبریز جان شما معدلت چنده؟


*سلام داداش  17.80 البته فیزیک رو ورقه رو خالی دادم صفر دادن بهم* :Yahoo (4): 
*البته دیپلمم ریاضیه دیگه بخوای با تجربی حساب کنی یه چیزی حول و هوش 18.90 اینا میشه که در صورت تاثیر قطعی هم 19 درصد محاسبه میشه*

----------


## soroush97s

همش کشکه فقط مارو گزاشتن سر کار

----------


## Goodbye forever

پس چی شد؟ تاثیر مثبته یا قطعی ؟

----------


## ali7893

عجب :Yahoo (35): مگه  اخر شهریور قرار نبود معلوم شه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## saj8jad

> عجبمگه  اخر شهریور قرار نبود معلوم شه


متأسفانه هنوز به نتیجه ای نرسیدن و اعلام نکردن

----------


## saj8jad

> پس چی شد؟ تاثیر مثبته یا قطعی ؟


به احتمال بسیار زیاد تاثیر برای کنکور 96 به صورت مثبت اعمال میشه ولی بازم باید منتظر اطلاعیه رسمی سنجش بود

----------


## Chandler Bing

چه فیلمی شده...  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## mammadahmadi1

خدایا خودت کمک کن

----------


## XaoS

درستش مثبته.اما اینا ثابت کردن هیچوقت درست تصمیم نمیگرن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Martin Scorsese

خبری نشد؟
تو کل دنیا از 20 سال قبل برنامه و پروسه آموزشیشون برنامه ریزی میکنن بعد ما اینجا چند ماه مونده هنوز خبر نداریم چی به چیه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hosen

واسه ما که دیپلم تجربی نداریم چجوری حساب می کنند؟ من دیپلم فنی حرفه ای سال 88 گرفتم و فوق دیپلم 91

----------


## Suicide

یعنی کی تعیین میکنن ؟؟ مهرم داره تموم میشه ...
ما باید بدونیم برا ترمیم بثبتنامیم یا نه ...

----------


## newpath

نگفتن کی مشخص میشه ؟

----------


## Janvaljan

من دو روز پیش از سایت سنجش پرسیدم اقا اخرش تا نیمه مهر نحوه تاثیر معدلو اعلام میکنین یا نه؟

جوابشون : 

با سلام   
اطلاعات لازم در اين خصوص متعاقبا از طريق هفته نامه پيك سنجش و سايت سازمان در اختيار داوطلبان قرار داده خواهد شد
  با سپاس

این یعنی نگران نباشین شاید تا ظهور امام زمان اعلام کنن.

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> من دو روز پیش از سایت سنجش پرسیدم اقا اخرش تا نیمه مهر نحوه تاثیر معدلو اعلام میکنین یا نه؟
> 
> جوابشون : 
> 
> با سلام   
> اطلاعات لازم در اين خصوص متعاقبا از طريق هفته نامه پيك سنجش و سايت سازمان در اختيار داوطلبان قرار داده خواهد شد
>   با سپاس
> 
> این یعنی نگران نباشین شاید تا ظهور امام زمان اعلام کنن.


منم ازش پرسیدم همینو گفت 

فک کنم به این یارو سلام هم بکنیم همین جوابو میده!

----------


## saj8jad

> نگفتن کی مشخص میشه ؟


عمادی گفته بود قبل از مهرماه!  :Yahoo (21): 

هنوز که هنوزه هیچ حماری با خبرگزاری ها مصاحبه نکرده درباره این موضوع  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اقا هر دفعه این کلمه حمار رو میبینم اتوماتیک خندم میگیره خخخ 8mit8 نکن اینکارو خخخخ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Janvaljan

من احساس میکنم این  نامردا میخان با پنبه سر ببرن.

همش تقصیر اموزش پرورشه....فقط میخان بگن اره ما هم مهمیم....خودشونم میدونن مسخره ترین وزارتخونست

----------


## saj8jad

> من احساس میکنم این  نامردا میخان با پنبه سر ببرن.
> 
> همش تقصیر اموزش پرورشه....فقط میخان بگن اره ما هم مهمیم


به هیچ وجه جرأت همچنین کاری رو ندارن

شما ندیدی خرداد امسال بچه های سوم که نهایی داشتند بخاطر دشوار بودن سوالات چکار کردن؟ ، تازه فروش سوالات از طریق تلگرام و باز شدن پای پلیس فتا به این موضوع هم که جای خودش رو داره دیگه ...

ولی انگار میخوان شق القمر کنن که اینقدر دارن لفتش میدن  :Y (551):

----------


## tabrizcity

@*8MIT8* نظرت چیه؟ به نظرت مثبت میشه؟ یا ...

----------


## Mr Sky

*شاید بشه 30% مثبت........*

----------


## Janvaljan

سوالای امتحان دفاعی سال دوم اثبات  شد تو تلگرام فروخته شدن.

ولی اموزش پرورش میگه سوالای نهایی هیچ درسی لو نرفته

----------


## saj8jad

> @*8MIT8* نظرت چیه؟ به نظرت مثبت میشه؟ یا ...


سلام تبریز جان

به نظر من آره تاثیر مثبت میشه داداش

----------


## RezaJJ

انشاله که تاثیر مثبت باشه اما اگه قطعی بشه برا کسی که رشتش ریاضی بوده چیه ؟ باید بره آموزش پرورش زیست دوم و سوم و پیش رو دی ماه امتحان بده؟ همرو باهم؟

----------


## saj8jad

> *شاید بشه 30% مثبت........*


همین امسال هم 30 درصد مثبت بود داداش ( 25 درصد مثبت سوم + 5 درصد مثبت پیش)

تاثیر سوابق مثبت خواهد ولی ممکنه میزانش بیشتر از 30 درصد بشه

----------


## tabrizcity

> سلام تبریز جان
> 
> به نظر من آره تاثیر مثبت میشه داداش


والله من فیزیک رو خالی دادم ( البته یه 16 نمره ای نوشته بودم ولی سال ما نهایی ها هم برعکس شد همه رو مفهومی داده بودن به همین خاطر گفتم خالی بدم میرم شهریور امتحانش رو میدم اونم با صفر  قبول شدم دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  )حالا موندم برم ترمیم کنم یا نه؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> انشاله که تاثیر مثبت باشه اما اگه قطعی بشه برا کسی که رشتش ریاضی بوده چیه ؟ باید بره آموزش پرورش زیست دوم و سوم و پیش رو دی ماه امتحان بده؟ همرو باهم؟


نه بابا تو هم برای کسی که دیپلمش ریاضیه تاثیر رو 19 درصد حساب می کنن حتی اگه قطعی هم باشه بازم به نفع تو هست

----------


## Janvaljan

> انشاله که تاثیر مثبت باشه اما اگه قطعی بشه برا کسی که رشتش ریاضی بوده چیه ؟ باید بره آموزش پرورش زیست دوم و سوم و پیش رو دی ماه امتحان بده؟ همرو باهم؟


نه .   شما با همون دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی شرکت کن...اگر معدل دیپلمت پایینه برو همون دیپلم ریاضی ترمیم معدل کن.

----------


## hosen

اقا سوال منم جواب بدید دیگه 

تکلیف منی که فنی حرفه ای خوندم چی میشه ؟ تاثیر معدل چجوری حساب میشه برای ما؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> اقا سوال منم جواب بدید دیگه 
> 
> تکلیف منی که فنی حرفه ای خوندم چی میشه ؟ تاثیر معدل چجوری حساب میشه برای ما؟


شما برو حالشو ببر.....از شر تاثیر معدل  در امانی......فقط و فقط درصدات سر جلسه کنکور ملاکه....خیلی به نفع شماهاست

----------


## tabrizcity

> اقا سوال منم جواب بدید دیگه 
> 
> تکلیف منی که فنی حرفه ای خوندم چی میشه ؟ تاثیر معدل چجوری حساب میشه برای ما؟


*داداش تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم با دیپلم فنی نمی تونی کنکور انسانی و تجربی و ریاضی شرکت کنی یا حتما باید پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشه*

----------


## saj8jad

> سوالای امتحان دفاعی سال دوم اثبات  شد تو تلگرام فروخته شدن.
> 
> ولی اموزش پرورش میگه سوالای نهایی هیچ درسی لو نرفته


صحیح ولی حساسیت سوالات نهایی سوم بیشتره دوست عزیز چون نتایجش مستقیما در کنکور و ورود به دانشگاه تاثیر داره

حتی خبر 20 و 30 شبکه دو هم گزارش تهیه کرد و با بچه ها مصاحبه کردن و ثابت شد که اکثر سوالات امتحان نهایی خرداد امسال نیم ساعت 1 ساعت قبل از شروع امتحان از طریق فضای مجازی خصوصا تلگرام لو میرفته!  :Yahoo (100): 

حتی گفتند پرونده قضایی برای این موضوع تشکیل دادن ولی خب هیچ اطلاعاتی از بررسی ها تا کنون منتشر نشده!  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Janvaljan

> *داداش تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم با دیپلم فنی نمی تونی کنکور انسانی و تجربی و ریاضی شرکت کنی یا حتما باید پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشه*


نه کاردانی داره میتونه شرکت کنه.....معدلشم بی تاثیره. خوش به حالش

----------


## hosen

> شما برو حالشو ببر.....از شر تاثیر معدل  در امانی......فقط و فقط درصدات سر جلسه کنکور ملاکه....خیلی به نفع شماهاست


عه واقعا ؟؟؟ 




> *داداش تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم با دیپلم فنی نمی تونی کنکور انسانی و تجربی و ریاضی شرکت کنی یا حتما باید پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشه*


دادا فوق دیلپم دارم. فقط نمیدوم این تاثیر معدل چجوری برای ما کنتور میندازه

----------


## saj8jad

> والله من فیزیک رو خالی دادم ( البته یه 16 نمره ای نوشته بودم ولی سال ما نهایی ها هم برعکس شد همه رو مفهومی داده بودن به همین خاطر گفتم خالی بدم میرم شهریور امتحانش رو میدم اونم با صفر  قبول شدم دیگه  )حالا موندم برم ترمیم کنم یا نه؟


اگر تاثیر قطعی شد که البته من بعید میدونم ناچارا باید بری ترمیم کنی دیگه  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## tabrizcity

> عه واقعا ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> دادا فوق دیلپم دارم. فقط نمیدوم این تاثیر معدل چجوری برای ما کنتور میندازه


خب داداش برای اطمینان فردا یه سر پپر برو آموزش و پرورش و مطمئن شو

----------


## RezaJJ

> نه .   شما با همون دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی شرکت کن...اگر معدل دیپلمت پایینه برو همون دیپلم ریاضی ترمیم معدل کن.


یعنی چه تاثیر مثبت باشه چه قطعی در مورد درس زیست برا من تاثیری نداره درسته؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> یعنی چه تاثیر مثبت باشه چه قطعی در مورد درس زیست برا من تاثیری نداره درسته؟


اره درسته تاثیری نداره.
برای بقیه درسا هم فقط دعا کن تاثیر مثبت باشه و اگر نه با تاثیر قطعی معدل زیر ۱۹ دهنش سرویس میشه.
البته شما که ریاضی هستی شاید مثلا معدل ۱۸.۵ معدل خوبی باشه.

----------


## nice1

*کسی که فوق دیپلم داره تاثیر معدل براش بی تاثیره؟؟  رشته تجربی باشه ؟؟؟*

----------


## mohammad1397

> یعنی چه تاثیر مثبت باشه چه قطعی در مورد درس زیست برا من تاثیری نداره درسته؟


زیست به نفعته که تاثیرنداره وتاثیرش 100درصدکنکوره ...شماچه حوصله ای داری که برای آزادمیخواین بخونین حواستون به زیست خیلی باشه چون خیلی ازمهندساباتفکراین که ریاضی فیزیک بالابزنن زیست پایین امسال قبول نشدن

----------


## Janvaljan

> *کسی که فوق دیپلم داره تاثیر معدل براش بی تاثیره؟؟  رشته تجربی باشه ؟؟؟*


اگر کسی دیپلم دبیرستانشو و قبل از سال ۸۴ گرفته باشه
یا  اینکه دیپلمش از فنی حرفه ای یا هنرستان باشه  تاثیر معدل نداره...خیلی به نفعشونه

----------


## hosen

> اگر کسی دیپلم دبیرستانشو و قبل از سال ۸۴ گرفته باشه
> یا  اینکه دیپلمش از فنی حرفه ای یا هنرستان باشه  تاثیر معدل نداره...خیلی به نفعشونه


ما فنی هستیم ریاضی و فیزیک مون هم خوبه. فقط باید بریم زیست رو تو مغزمون بیاریم بالای 50%

----------


## Lyanna

پارسالم همین بحثا بود! گفتن تاثیر مثبت!آخر همون تاثیر مثبت هم ندادن!همش حرف میزنن ولی آخرش هیچکدومشون باهم کنار نمیان.الانم میگن تاثیر مثبت بعد که نتایج کنکور میاد میبینی تاثیر ندادن!اون همه سال سوم واسه 25صدم نیم نمره خودخوری کردیم هیچی نشد.بی خیال معدل!

----------


## Mehdi.j

> ما فنی هستیم ریاضی و فیزیک مون هم خوبه. فقط باید بریم زیست رو تو مغزمون بیاریم بالای 50%


به حالتت میگن توهمه خود پنداری . فک کردی ما ها همه درختیم اینجا .شما 3 سال باید بخونی تا همون ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و زیست رو ردیف بشی داداش

----------


## hosen

> به حالتت میگن توهمه خود پنداری . فک کردی ما ها همه درختیم اینجا .شما 3 سال باید بخونی تا همون ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و زیست رو ردیف بشی داداش


والا خودپنداری نکردیم داداش فقط سرفصل های ریاضی و فیزیک رو که داشتم نگاه میکردم تو دوره کاردانی پاسشون کردم حتی مباحث پیچده تر رو. از این لحاظ گفتم مشکلی ندارم
ولی زیست رو باید روش کار کنم.

و اینکه من با شما چیکار دارم، دوست داری درخت باش. من دارم راجب خودم حرف میزنم.

----------


## mpaarshin

تاثیر سوابق به هیچ وجه میزانش افزایش نمیکنه فقط موضوع مثبت یا قطعی بودنه

----------


## esmaeil

این طور نیست، دوست داشته باشید یا نه طبق مصوبه مجلس باید هر سال افزایش پیدا کند تا بالاخره به 85 درصد برسد.

----------


## POOYAE

به گزارش فارس: عبدالرسول عمادی، رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش گفت:  «شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو» تعیین کننده میزان تأثیر نمرات دانش‌آموزان در کنکور سال آینده است.  تأثیر نمرات امتحانات دوره‌ی دبیرستان در کنکور سال جاری ۳۰ درصد بوده است، که ۲۵ درصد آن مربوط به نمرات پایه سوم دبیرستان و ۵ درصد نیز مربوط به پیش‌دانشگاهی است.در خصوص تأثیر نمرات و سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری دانشگاه در سال آینده، باید شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که بین وزارت علوم و آموزش و پرورش مشترک است، تصمیم‌گیری کند.

----------


## saj8jad

> این طور نیست، دوست داشته باشید یا نه طبق مصوبه مجلس باید هر سال افزایش پیدا کند تا بالاخره به 85 درصد برسد.


اشتباه میکنی دوست عزیز منظور از اون عدد 85 درصد اینه که باید از زمان تصویب قانون مربوطه حداکثر در مدت زمان 5 سال حداقل 85 درصد پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه های کشور صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی باشه (یعنی حداقل 85 درصد پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها بدون کنکور و صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی باشه) که به استناد آمار دکتر خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش همین الان هم بیش از 85 درصد دانشگاه های کشور بدون کنکور و صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشجو پذیرش میکنند

این مطلبی که شما داری بهش استناد میکنی هیچ ارتباطی به افزایش میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در نتیجه کنکور نداره

----------


## saj8jad

> به گزارش فارس: عبدالرسول عمادی، رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش گفت:  «شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو» تعیین کننده میزان تأثیر نمرات دانش‌آموزان در کنکور سال آینده است.  تأثیر نمرات امتحانات دوره‌ی دبیرستان در کنکور سال جاری ۳۰ درصد بوده است، که ۲۵ درصد آن مربوط به نمرات پایه سوم دبیرستان و ۵ درصد نیز مربوط به پیش‌دانشگاهی است.در خصوص تأثیر نمرات و سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری دانشگاه در سال آینده، باید شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که بین وزارت علوم و آموزش و پرورش مشترک است، تصمیم‌گیری کند.


این جناب علامه پروفسور عمادی اصولا سرطان مصاحبه کردن دارن  :Y (551):  

در مصاحبه و افاضات! قبلیشون گفته بودند تا پایان شهریور ماه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تشکیل جلسه میده و در این رابطه تصمیم گیری میشه و نتایج حاصله از این جلسه اطلاع رسانی و اعلام میشه! 

و اما در افاضات! عالمانه و مدبرانه! جدیدشون هم حرف های پوچ ، بی فایده و قدیمی خودشون رو که یه کودکی که تازه دندون در آورده! هم ازش مطلع و آگاهه رو برای بار n اُم تکرار فرمودند!

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

خبری نشده؟ خخخ

حماریون در حال چرا هستن لطفا وارد نشوید !! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Janvaljan

*افرادی که نمرات مدارس غیردولتی را اعلام می‌کنند چرا وضعیت مدارس دولتی را نمی‌گویند.*
*مدیرکل مدارس غیردولتی آموزش‌وپرورش گفت:‌ افرادی که رتبه نمرات مدارس غیردولتی را اعلام می‌کنند، چرا رتبه مدارس دولتی و هنرستان‌های کاردانش را اعلام نمی‌کنند؟*به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم، مجتبی زینی‌وند در نشست خبری با اصحاب رسانه اظهار کرد:‌ استفاده از مشارکت مردم در آموزش و پرورش در قالب مدارس غیردولتی در اسناد بالادستی مورد تاکید قرار گرفته است و با وجود کم مهری، مدارس غیردولتی کارنامه موفقی داشته‌اند.وی افزود: نمرات کمی دانش آموزان در امتحانات نهایی یکی از مواردی است که مورد سنجش قرار می‌گیرد.به عنوان مثال بر خلاف موارد مطرح شده 10 رتبه اول امتحانات نهایی مدارس منطقه 3 تهران مربوط به مدارس غیردولتی است همچنین 63 درصد رتبه‌های اول مربوط به مدارس غیردولتی است در حالیکه گاهی بیان می‌شود کارنامه مدارس غیردولتی موفق نبوده  اما اینگونه نیست.مدیرکل مدارس غیردولتی وزارت آموزش‌وپرورش گفت:‌ بیش از 40درصد دانش‌آموزان دارای رتبه زیر 1000 در کنکور سراسری دانش‌آموزان مدارس غیردولتی هستند. میانگین نمرات مدارس غیردولتی نسبت به کل مدارس کشور قابل قبول است و در تهران رتبه یک تا هفت مختص مدارس غیردولتی است.زینی‌وند افزود: افرادی که رتبه نمرات مدارس غیردولتی را اعلام می‌کنند، چرا رتبه مدارس دولتی و هنرستان‌های کاردانش را اعلام نمی‌کنند؟ در خصوص پایین‌ترین رتبه‌های مدارس در کشور نیز باید گفت وضعیت مدارس غیردولتی نسبت به سایر مدارس مناسبت‌تر است و رتبه‌های پایین مدارس غیردولتی کمتر از 9 درصد است.مدیرکل مدارس غیردولتی وزارت آموزش و پرورش از اجرای برنامه سنجش صلاحیت حرفه‌ای معلمان خبر داد و گفت: دوره‌های آموزشی برای ارتقای توانمندی نیروی انسانی برگزار می‌شود و پس از سه سال کارت صلاحیت تدریس حرفه‌ای برای دبیران مدارس غیردولتی صادر می‌شود.زوی مطرح کرد: الگوی شهریه بر اساس 11 فرایند و 13 شاخص تدوین شده و مبنای الگو، هزینه تمام شده مدارس است. اکثر مؤسسان مدارس غیردولتی از اجرای الگوی شهریه رضایت دارند و کمیته‌های نظارت ما به صورت مستمر اجرای مؤلفه‌ها را مورد توجه دارند.
*
اقای عمادی  رئیس سنجش اموزش و پرورش ،  این اقا چی میگه؟  شما چی گفتی؟*

----------


## ammir

ولی بعید می دونم تغییری کنه و همون مثبت می مونه 
احتمالا سنجش حوصله درگیری با سازمان بازرسی و قوه قضاییه رو نداشته باشه و این دو سال رو هم همون مثبت برگذار کنه تا از ۹۸ که نظام آموزشی جدید هست کلا برنامه عوض شه!

----------


## rezarko13

_چرا اعلام نمیکنن_

----------


## aCe

> _چرا اعلام نمیکنن_


یکم استرس بدم ... تاثیر قطعی شده خخخخخخخ  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR.MAM

_ینی این عمادی شانس آورد که سعید عبدولی تو این انجمن عضو نیست وگرنه کارش ساخته بود_

----------


## nafasdovom

کدهای تخفیف انتشارات فار
کدهای تخفیف ==>انقضا ۱۳۹۶/۴/۱۷
 b8907@jnk2
b8907@irm6
b8907@j8xr
b8907@xyzx
b8907@ud24

----------


## Saeede_Sh

همچنان خبری نشده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 مثلا قرار بود اخر شهریور بگن الان 10 روز از مهرم گذشت....حتی زمان دقیق کنکور سال اینده و هم مشخص نکرن...معلوم نیس این سنجش داره چی کار میکنه....

----------


## Mehdi.j

فک کنم همه باهم رفتن سفر اخرت

----------


## DR.MAM

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehdi.j


فک کنم همه باهم رفتن سفر اخرت


کاشکی میرفتن مهدی جان

ما هم از دستشون راحت میشدیم_

----------


## mahdi2015

دوستان اگه به ازای هر بار آپ کردن این پست 2 تا تست می زدن الان کتاباشون رو 3 دور دوره کرده بودن ... بی خیال نمی شین؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> دوستان اگه به ازای هر بار آپ کردن این پست 2 تا تست می زدن الان کتاباشون رو 3 دور دوره کرده بودن ... بی خیال نمی شین؟


*
احتمالا شما از طرفداران تاثیر قطعی نیستی برادر که از اپ شدن این تاپیک ناراحت میشی ؟؟؟  نترس ، حرفتو مستقیم بزن .  جوش تست زدن و دور کردن ما رو نزن برات بده.
*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوستان اگه به ازای هر بار آپ کردن این پست 2 تا تست می زدن الان کتاباشون رو 3 دور دوره کرده بودن ... بی خیال نمی شین؟


دادا بیخیال . من پارسال درگیر این مسائل بودم و تازه صد برابر اینا هم پیگیری میکردم ... اینا اگه درسخون بودن 24 ساعت تاپیکا رو بالا پایین نمیکردن . با گفتن من و شما هم نمیرن پای درسشون ، وقتی مجبور شدن پشت کنکور بمونن میفهمن ...

----------


## mahdi2015

> *
> احتمالا شما از طرفداران تاثیر قطعی نیستی برادر که از اپ شدن این تاپیک ناراحت میشی ؟؟؟  نترس ، حرفتو مستقیم بزن .  جوش تست زدن و دور کردن ما رو نزن برات بده.
> *


دوست عزیز من در حال حاظر به تاثیر معدل فکر هم نمی کنم ... شما هم بهتره آرامش خودت رو حفظ کنی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi2015

> دادا بیخیال . من پارسال درگیر این مسائل بودم و تازه صد برابر اینا هم پیگیری میکردم ... اینا اگه درسخون بودن 24 ساعت تاپیکا رو بالا پایین نمیکردن . با گفتن من و شما هم نمیرن پای درسشون ، وقتی مجبور شدن پشت کنکور بمونن میفهمن ...


واقعا هم همینطوره ...

----------


## mohammad1397

دوستان مثلااگه تااومدن دفترچه راهنماتاثیرنگن شماهمینجوری میاین اینجابحث میکنین؟؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> دوست عزیز من در حال حاظر به تاثیر معدل فکر هم نمی کنم ... شما هم بهتره آرامش خودت رو حفظ کنی


*شما جواب سوال من و ندادی....ولی دیگه هم جوابشو نده که با این جواب فعلیت فهمیدم از کدوم دسته ای.*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *شما جواب سوال من و ندادی....ولی دیگه هم جوابشو نده که با این جواب فعلیت فهمیدم از کدوم دسته ای.*


داش ایشون زیر 100 قلمچی هستن .یکی از رازهای موفقیتشون هم مطمئنا فک نکردن به تاثیر معدل بوده . حالا فرقی نمیکنه که معدلشون بالا باشه یا پایین چون در هر صورت تاثیر معدل رو ایشون نمیتونن عوض کنن ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> داش ایشون زیر 100 قلمچی هستن .یکی از رازهای موفقیتشون هم مطمئنا فک نکردن به تاثیر معدل بوده . حالا فرقی نمیکنه که معدلشون بالا باشه یا پایین چون در هر صورت تاثیر معدل رو ایشون نمیتونن عوض کنن ...


قطعا اگر ترمیم نمیرفتین و نمراتتون رو بالا نمیبردین این حرفارو نمیزدین کسی که نمراتش پایینه هر ثانیه درس واسش استرس داره حیفه واقعا درصدای رتبه یک کنکور رو برنی اونوقت رتبت بشه سه رقمی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> قطعا اگر ترمیم نمیرفتین و نمراتتون رو بالا نمیبردین این حرفارو نمیزدین کسی که نمراتش پایینه هر ثانیه درس واسش استرس داره حیفه واقعا درصدای رتبه یک کنکور رو برنی اونوقت رتبت بشه سه رقمی


من ترمیم رفتم ولی نمرات عمومیم هنوز پایینه . شاید 16 باشه معدل عمومی هام !
بعدشم کی گفته معدل رتبه 1 رو میکنه سه رقمی ؟

----------


## Mehdi.j

> من ترمیم رفتم ولی نمرات عمومیم هنوز پایینه . شاید 16 باشه معدل عمومی هام !
> بعدشم کی گفته معدل رتبه 1 رو میکنه سه رقمی ؟


یعنی دمت گرم الان بخدا 3 ماهه من هر وقت میام تو فروم این تاپیک رو اپ کردن و دارن غر میزنن . جالبه یه ترمیم رفتن رو تو خودشون نمیبینن اونوقت دم از عدالت اموزشی میزنن و حرفهای اون هامون سبطی بی سواد رو میان میگن . هنوز نفهمیدن اون دنبال منافع خودشه.

----------


## فرشته13

معدل کتبی نهایی من 19.67بود
تو کنکور 95برا زیر گروه یکم تاثیر ندادن

----------


## DR.MAM

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehdi.j


یعنی دمت گرم الان بخدا 3 ماهه من هر وقت میام تو فروم این تاپیک رو اپ کردن و دارن غر میزنن . جالبه یه ترمیم رفتن رو تو خودشون نمیبینن اونوقت دم از عدالت اموزشی میزنن و حرفهای اون هامون سبطی بی سواد رو میان میگن . هنوز نفهمیدن اون دنبال منافع خودشه.


ببین مهدی جان،عدالت تو هرچی باشه،توی تاثیر قطعی نیست...یه ذره هم شک نکن...خودتم میدونی

در ضمن هرکس که این وسط به فکر منافعش باشه،سبطی نیست..._

----------


## mpaarshin

> من ترمیم رفتم ولی نمرات عمومیم هنوز پایینه . شاید 16 باشه معدل عمومی هام !
> بعدشم کی گفته معدل رتبه 1 رو میکنه سه رقمی ؟


عمومي كه اونقدرا مهم نيست و اين اصل حرف من رو تغيير نميده
تغيير ميده من به چشم ديدم

----------


## mpaarshin

> یعنی دمت گرم الان بخدا 3 ماهه من هر وقت میام تو فروم این تاپیک رو اپ کردن و دارن غر میزنن . جالبه یه ترمیم رفتن رو تو خودشون نمیبینن اونوقت دم از عدالت اموزشی میزنن و حرفهای اون هامون سبطی بی سواد رو میان میگن . هنوز نفهمیدن اون دنبال منافع خودشه.


تو اصلا به فكر منافع خودت نيستي اصلا جمع كن داداش كي اخه داره دم از عدالت اموزشي ميزنه

----------


## Mehdi.j

> تو اصلا به فكر منافع خودت نيستي اصلا جمع كن داداش كي اخه داره دم از عدالت اموزشي ميزنه


فک کنم شما شغلت اینه که بیای این تاپیک رو اپ کنی خدا شفا بده واقعا
معدلت معلوم نیس چند هست ای کیوتم که مشخصه خودت میدونی قدرت ترمیم رفتن نداری میخوای بچه های دیگرو تحریک کنی بلکه از کنار اونا یه سودی هم تو ببری
خدا همه ... رو شفا بده

----------


## Amir h

> فک کنم شما شغلت اینه که بیای این تاپیک رو اپ کنی خدا شفا بده واقعا
> معدلت معلوم نیس چند هست ای کیوتم که مشخصه خودت میدونی قدرت ترمیم رفتن نداری میخوای بچه های دیگرو تحریک کنی بلکه از کنار اونا یه سودی هم تو ببری
> خدا همه ... رو شفا بده


شما از کجا مطمئنی که ترمیمو تاثیر میدن ؟؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شما از کجا مطمئنی که ترمیمو تاثیر میدن ؟؟؟


شما وقتی کنکور ثبت نام میکنی یه کد سوابق میزنی . خب اگه کسی کد سوابق ترمیمش رو وارد کنه چی رو تاثیر بدن غیر از این؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> فک کنم شما شغلت اینه که بیای این تاپیک رو اپ کنی خدا شفا بده واقعا
> معدلت معلوم نیس چند هست ای کیوتم که مشخصه خودت میدونی قدرت ترمیم رفتن نداری میخوای بچه های دیگرو تحریک کنی بلکه از کنار اونا یه سودی هم تو ببری
> خدا همه ... رو شفا بده


اره من شغلم اينه مشكلي داري بگو
تو خداي اي كيو هستي تو باهوشترين فردي هستي كه تو كل كره زمين وجود داره ميدونستي اينو؟
چه سودي ببرم اخه شلغم؟؟؟ من خودم دانشجو شدم رفت دارم كمك ميكنم حتي به توعه بدبختم دارم كمك ميكنم فقط از اي كيو بالات نميتوني اينو بفهمي

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما وقتی کنکور ثبت نام میکنی یه کد سوابق میزنی . خب اگه کسی کد سوابق ترمیمش رو وارد کنه چی رو تاثیر بدن غیر از این؟؟


كد سوابق عوض نميشه در كد سوابق قبليتون كه تو ديپكده نمرات جايگزين ميشن كد جديد فقط واسه امتحان هستش من تمام دوستام هستن كه نمرات ديپكدشون تغييري نداشته

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> كد سوابق عوض نميشه در كد سوابق قبليتون كه تو ديپكده نمرات جايگزين ميشن كد جديد فقط واسه امتحان هستش من تمام دوستام هستن كه نمرات ديپكدشون تغييري نداشته


امکان نداره نمرات دیپ کد تغییر نداشته باشه . یا کد جدید میدن یا نمرات دیپکد رو تغییر میدن

----------


## mpaarshin

> امکان نداره نمرات دیپ کد تغییر نداشته باشه . یا کد جدید میدن یا نمرات دیپکد رو تغییر میدن


نميدونم چرا هيشكي باور نميكنه به همين ماه باور كنين نمرات هيشكي تغيير نكرده حتي ديپكد مدركم دارم واسش نه يكي بالاي صدتا

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نميدونم چرا هيشكي باور نميكنه به همين ماه باور كنين نمرات هيشكي تغيير نكرده حتي ديپكد مدركم دارم واسش نه يكي بالاي صدتا


چند بار زنگ زدید آموزش و پرورش استانتون برای پیگیری ؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> چند بار زنگ زدید آموزش و پرورش استانتون برای پیگیری ؟


استان؟ تا خود شوراي عالي اموزش و پرورش هم رفتيم هركي يچي ميگه يعني خودشونم نميدنن يكي ميگه ديپكد تغيير ميكنه يكي ميگه امسال مثبت بوده اصلا كاري نميكنيم هزارجا رفتيم همه ميندازن رو دوش كس ديگه همه هم ميگن ما مجريم فقط وضعيت افتضاحه پولمون رفت حقمون رفت وقتمون رفت

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> استان؟ تا خود شوراي عالي اموزش و پرورش هم رفتيم هركي يچي ميگه يعني خودشونم نميدنن يكي ميگه ديپكد تغيير ميكنه يكي ميگه امسال مثبت بوده اصلا كاري نميكنيم هزارجا رفتيم همه ميندازن رو دوش كس ديگه همه هم ميگن ما مجريم فقط وضعيت افتضاحه پولمون رفت حقمون رفت وقتمون رفت


داداش من برای ثبت نام اگه قرار بود به حرف اینا گوش بدم الان جا مونده بودم ! به من گفتن وسط مرداد بیا برا ثبت نام ک اون موقع وقتش تموم شده بود ! شاید باورت نشه ولی مسئول ثبت نام بلد نبود وارد سامانه ثبت نام آموزش پرورش بشه خودم نشستم پای کامپیوتر رمزش رو گرفتم و ... تازه بعدش هم نمیدونست کجا باید ثبت نام بزرگسالان رو پیدا کنه زنگ زدم استان اونا بش گفتن چی ب چیه ...اینا هیچی حالیشون نیس . اگه میخوای نتیجه بگیری باید خودت پیگیر 0 تا صدش باشی ... امسال سنگ بباره حتی اگه مجبور بشم برم تهران کد سوابق جدیدو ازشون میگیرم !

----------


## Amir h

احتمال اینکه نمرات ترمیم اثر داده بشه واقعاً کمه

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداش من برای ثبت نام اگه قرار بود به حرف اینا گوش بدم الان جا مونده بودم ! به من گفتن وسط مرداد بیا برا ثبت نام ک اون موقع وقتش تموم شده بود ! شاید باورت نشه ولی مسئول ثبت نام بلد نبود وارد سامانه ثبت نام آموزش پرورش بشه خودم نشستم پای کامپیوتر رمزش رو گرفتم و ... تازه بعدش هم نمیدونست کجا باید ثبت نام بزرگسالان رو پیدا کنه زنگ زدم استان اونا بش گفتن چی ب چیه ...اینا هیچی حالیشون نیس . اگه میخوای نتیجه بگیری باید خودت پیگیر 0 تا صدش باشی ... امسال سنگ بباره حتی اگه مجبور بشم برم تهران کد سوابق جدیدو ازشون میگیرم !


داداش من وجدانا هرچي گفتم راست بوده من رفتم تو اداره اي كه خود اين ترميم اونجا تصويب شده رفتم مركز سنجش اموزش و پرورش نه من دوستايي كه نمراتشون تغيير نكرده همه ميگفتن اسمت تو فاينال هست ولي نميدونيم چرا تغيير نميدن بايد نمرات فرستاده شه و ازين حرفا بعدش كه تموم ميشد كارشون ميگفت دست ما نيست برو پيش فلاني ميرفتم اونم ميگفت اصن ايني كه تصويب شده خلاف مقررات مركز سنجشه و ازين حرفا برو تا هفته ديگه سيستم بروز ميشه نمراتت مياد يكي تو شوراي عالي ميگفت چون مركز سنجش مخالف شديد اين طرح بوده ممكنه شيطوني كنن من واقعا حرفي ندارم بزنم يك ماه اخر رو فقط پيگير اين بودم كه نمراتم بره اخرم نرفت خيلي ضرر كردم سرش

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداش من وجدانا هرچي گفتم راست بوده من رفتم تو اداره اي كه خود اين ترميم اونجا تصويب شده رفتم مركز سنجش اموزش و پرورش نه من دوستايي كه نمراتشون تغيير نكرده همه ميگفتن اسمت تو فاينال هست ولي نميدونيم چرا تغيير نميدن بايد نمرات فرستاده شه و ازين حرفا بعدش كه تموم ميشد كارشون ميگفت دست ما نيست برو پيش فلاني ميرفتم اونم ميگفت اصن ايني كه تصويب شده خلاف مقررات مركز سنجشه و ازين حرفا برو تا هفته ديگه سيستم بروز ميشه نمراتت مياد يكي تو شوراي عالي ميگفت چون مركز سنجش مخالف شديد اين طرح بوده ممكنه شيطوني كنن من واقعا حرفي ندارم بزنم يك ماه اخر رو فقط پيگير اين بودم كه نمراتم بره اخرم نرفت خيلي ضرر كردم سرش


من نمیگم شما دروغ میگی . من میگم وضعیت امسال متفاوته . اگه نمرات فبلیم توی دیپکد ویرایش نشد خب منم کد سوابقش رو وارد نمیکنم ! اصلا احتمال 80 درصد ثبت نام امسال یه گزینه ترمیم معدل داره که نمرات تک درس رو میگیره و با آموزش و پرورش چک میکنه .... خلاصه هیچ دلیلی نداره سوابق قبلیم رو وارد کنم ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> من نمیگم شما دروغ میگی . من میگم وضعیت امسال متفاوته . اگه نمرات فبلیم توی دیپکد ویرایش نشد خب منم کد سوابقش رو وارد نمیکنم ! اصلا احتمال 80 درصد ثبت نام امسال یه گزینه ترمیم معدل داره که نمرات تک درس رو میگیره و با آموزش و پرورش چک میکنه .... خلاصه هیچ دلیلی نداره سوابق قبلیم رو وارد کنم ...


اصن اینا درنمیاد شما نمیدونین تو سیستم چه خبره خیلیاشون اصلا نمیدونن چی هست این ترمیم من به بعضیاشون میگفتم میگفتن چطوری همچین قانونی گذاشتن؟؟؟ اینایی که شما میگی حدس و گمانه نمرات ترمیم باید در سیستم سنجش باشه تا بتونن اینارو تطابق بدن،دوستانی داشتم که نمرات ترمیمشون تغییر کرده و فقط همون دیپکدشون تغییر کرده با همون کد قبلی ولی تعداد کثیری هستن که اصلا تغییری نداشتن درضمن با همه این حرفها باید جواب بچه هایی که رفتن خرداد ترمیم رو بدن که وقت و حقشون رفت

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اصن اینا درنمیاد شما نمیدونین تو سیستم چه خبره خیلیاشون اصلا نمیدونن چی هست این ترمیم من به بعضیاشون میگفتم میگفتن چطوری همچین قانونی گذاشتن؟؟؟ اینایی که شما میگی حدس و گمانه نمرات ترمیم باید در سیستم سنجش باشه تا بتونن اینارو تطابق بدن،دوستانی داشتم که نمرات ترمیمشون تغییر کرده و فقط همون دیپکدشون تغییر کرده با همون کد قبلی ولی تعداد کثیری هستن که اصلا تغییری نداشتن درضمن با همه این حرفها باید جواب بچه هایی که رفتن خرداد ترمیم رو بدن که وقت و حقشون رفت


من فردا تماس میگیرم یه چن جا میپرسم کی قراره تغییر کنه و ... ببینم چی میشه ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> من فردا تماس میگیرم یه چن جا میپرسم کی قراره تغییر کنه و ... ببینم چی میشه ...


ما هم داریم جمع میشیم یه نامه بدیم پنجاه نفریم فعلا

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


ما هم داریم جمع میشیم یه نامه بدیم پنجاه نفریم فعلا


نامه بدین که چیکار کنن؟تاثیرو مثبت کنن یا ترمیمو اثر بدن؟*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> نامه بدین که چیکار کنن؟تاثیرو مثبت کنن یا ترمیمو اثر بدن؟*


هم ترميم هم اينكه حق رو برگردونن

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


هم ترميم هم اينكه حق رو برگردونن


تاثیر مثبت پس چی؟؟؟!!؟؟؟*

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اقا جان ما  :Yahoo (94):  اجازه بدید نحوه تاثیر مثبتو توضیح بدیم .

تو کنکور 95 بر فرض مثال نفری معدلش 20 بود ونمره ازمونش 13000 و نفر دیگه ای معدلش 19.99 بود و نمره ازمونش 13001

نمره نفر دوم از اولی بهتره اما معدل اولی از دومی بهتره...


اول بر حسب نمره ازمون رتبه بندی کنید میشه:
13001 و بعدش 13000
و بر حسب معدل 

20 بعدش 19.99 

حالا میاد برای اون بیسته مثبت عمل میکنه و کمی جلو میبره 

ولی اون نفر دوم چون معدلش کمتر بود و نمره ازمونش از نمره معدلش زیاد بود پس تاثیرش ندادن 

نمونش معدل 19.97

----------


## Suicide

> اقا جان ما  اجازه بدید نحوه تاثیر مثبتو توضیح بدیم .
> 
> تو کنکور 95 بر فرض مثال نفری معدلش 20 بود ونمره ازمونش 13000 و نفر دیگه ای معدلش 19.99 بود و نمره ازمونش 13001
> 
> نمره نفر دوم از اولی بهتره اما معدل اولی از دومی بهتره...
> 
> 
> اول بر حسب نمره ازمون رتبه بندی کنید میشه:
> 13001 و بعدش 13000
> ...


اصلا به هیچ عنوان الگوریتم تاثیر معدل و نحوه رتبه بندی مشخص نیست ...
مگه اینجوری نیست که نمره هر درس رو جدا واسه اون درس تاثیر میدن ..نه معدل رو برای همه دروس؟؟ ...خوب همون معدل 19.97 و امثالش که امسال همشون فاقد تاثیر مثبت بودن (برای رتبه های خوب) صد درصد یکی یا نهایتا دو تا درس رو 20 نشدن و بقیش 20 هستش ..حالا باید اون درستی که 20 شدن رو تاثیر بدن دیگه ...یا اینکه اصلا نمره 20 هم برای درصد های بالا تاثیر بد داره ...قبول ...برای زمین شناسی که طرف 0 درصد زده اما تو نهایی 20 شده که صد در صد باید تاثیر خوبی داشته باشه ...
اصلا معلوم نیست ...
من احساس میکنم این مدلیه که طرف میاد درصدای  داوطلب رو میبینه ..حالا از خودش رتبه و تراز و این چیزا میده ...کاملا دستی ...به خاطر همینم هس که نتایج رو این همه دیر میدن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Janvaljan

> هم ترميم هم اينكه حق رو برگردونن


*
در مورد کد سوابق ترمیم شده اگر امسال تاثیر قطعی بشه ، سیستم اصلاح میشه ، اما در مورد حقی که ازت ضایع شده حتی یک صد هزارم درصد هم احتمال نده که به حقت میرسی. چون امسال  تاثیر مثبت بود اینا اصلا براشون مهم نیست که سوابقتونو ترمیم کردین .  داداش خانه از پای بست ویرانست*

----------


## Healer

دوستان شرمنده من کلا تو این باغ نیستم!!  :Yahoo (21): 
فقط اگه میشه بگید نتایج اومد؟
تاثیرو چیکار کردن؟
دی میتونیم بریم ترمیم پیش؟

----------


## Chandler Bing

> دوستان شرمنده من کلا تو این باغ نیستم!! 
> فقط اگه میشه بگید نتایج اومد؟
> تاثیرو چیکار کردن؟
> دی میتونیم بریم ترمیم پیش؟


 پیش ترمیم نداره  :Yahoo (2):   اما برای سوم میتونی 
 تاثیر هم که هنوز بلاتکلیفه 
 فکر کنم مثل پارسال با تاریخ آزمون سراسری با هم اعلام کنن

----------


## _Sorena_

*بچه ها یه چیزی بگم؟؟!!
به نظر من تا زمان امتحانات پایانی دی ماه یا شاید هم خرداد اعلام نکنن
چون یکی از اهداف اصلی ترمیم معدل،کمک مالی به اموزش پرورش و مخصوصا بزرگسالان هستش
اگه الان مثلا بگن که تاثیر مثبت میشه،بیشتر بچه واس ترمیم نمی رن و در نتیجه پولی هم در کار نی
اینم از تحلیل من*

----------


## _Sorena_

*بچه ها یه چیزی بگم؟؟!!
به نظر من تا زمان امتحانات پایانی دی ماه یا شاید هم خرداد اعلام نکنن
چون یکی از اهداف اصلی ترمیم معدل،کمک مالی به اموزش پرورش و مخصوصا بزرگسالان هستش
اگه الان مثلا بگن که تاثیر مثبت میشه،بیشتر بچه واس ترمیم نمی رن و در نتیجه پولی هم در کار نی
اینم از تحلیل من*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *بچه ها یه چیزی بگم؟؟!!
> به نظر من تا زمان امتحانات پایانی دی ماه یا شاید هم خرداد اعلام نکنن
> چون یکی از اهداف اصلی ترمیم معدل،کمک مالی به اموزش پرورش و مخصوصا بزرگسالان هستش
> اگه الان مثلا بگن که تاثیر مثبت میشه،بیشتر بچه واس ترمیم نمی رن و در نتیجه پولی هم در کار نی
> اینم از تحلیل من*


باورتون نمیشه ولی ترمیم خرج زیادی داره واسه اموزش و پرورش

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> تاثیر مثبت پس چی؟؟؟!!؟؟؟*


ربطی به شورای اموزش و پرورش نداره

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> در مورد کد سوابق ترمیم شده اگر امسال تاثیر قطعی بشه ، سیستم اصلاح میشه ، اما در مورد حقی که ازت ضایع شده حتی یک صد هزارم درصد هم احتمال نده که به حقت میرسی. چون امسال  تاثیر مثبت بود اینا اصلا براشون مهم نیست که سوابقتونو ترمیم کردین .  داداش خانه از پای بست ویرانست*


من نیستم صدها نفرن

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


ربطی به شورای اموزش و پرورش نداره


من یه چیز الان نفهمیدم:
تو الانشدی طرفدار تاثیر قطعی با ترمیم،
یا طرفدار تاثیر مثبت؟

کدومش؟*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

بی شرفا زودتر نمیگن که اگه قطعی بشه اشکال نداره ولی بگن که زوج کتاب فیزیک سه رو بخونم تو خرداد نمیشه ترمیم کرد که اوضاع بیریخت میشه :/

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> من یه چیز الان نفهمیدم:
> تو الانشدی طرفدار تاثیر قطعی با ترمیم،
> یا طرفدار تاثیر مثبت؟
> 
> کدومش؟*


تو انگار شدی طرفدار ترمیم
من که طرف سرسخت تاثیر مثبتم

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


تو انگار شدی طرفدار ترمیم
من که طرف سرسخت تاثیر مثبتم


من غلط کرده باشم که شده باشم طرفدار ترمیم

منم طرفدار سرسخت تاثیر مثبتم،خودت که میدونی*

----------


## Mr.mTf

یکم دیگه نتیجه رو دیر بدن تو این تاپیک کشته خواهیم داد

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> من غلط کرده باشم که شده باشم طرفدار ترمیم
> 
> منم طرفدار سرسخت تاثیر مثبتم،خودت که میدونی*


پس محل نده بعضي از ادماي خودخواه رو

----------


## Mr Sky

*ثبت نام ترمیم تا کی وقت داره؟...من دیروز رفتم بزرگسالان .ثبت نام میکردن!*

----------


## Amir h

> *ثبت نام ترمیم تا کی وقت داره؟...من دیروز رفتم بزرگسالان .ثبت نام میکردن!*


تو انجمن یه نفر میگفت از آموزش پرورش پرسیده گفتن  ثبت نام از اذر ماه شروع میشه

----------


## newpath

چی شد آخر ؟ تاثیر مثبته یا قطعی

----------


## mehrdadlord

اینا میخان ملت دی هم ترمیم کنن و ازشون پول بچاپن بعد بگن تاثیر مثبته!! 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrdadlord


اینا میخان ملت دی هم ترمیم کنن و ازشون پول بچاپن بعد بگن تاثیر مثبته!! 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


منم تازگیا به همین نتیجه رسیدم*

----------


## king of konkur

معدل هیچکارست... چرا اعصابتونو خورد میکنید؟؟؟؟؟ بابا برید درستونو بخونید دگ . شما فک کنید تاثیر قطعیه . با این دیدگاه برید تلاشتونو بیشتر کنید کنکورتون خوب شه

----------


## nafasdovom

*به نام خدای مهربانی و راستی*

سرنوشت ما به این رای گره خورده ، که تصمیم گیرنده  نمایندگان محترم مجلس هستند.

         «دوستان عزیز باید کمک کنید تا تاثیر معدل قطعی نباشد» 




با رواج نمره گرایی و افزایش معدل ۲۰ فقط کسی که معدلش ۲۰ است ضرر نمی کند،  فرض کنید ۱۰۰ هزار نفر معدل ۲۰ داریم، با همان درصدهای مشابه شما رتبه ی  شما با یک صدم اختلاف یعنی معدل ۱۹.۹۹ قطعا ۱۰۰ هزار رتبه عقب تر می  افتد!!! معدل ۱۸ و پائین تر  که دیگر جای بحث ندارد.

 به گوش مسئولان برسانید 

نمایندگان محترم مجلس :
خواهان_لغو_کلی_تاثیر_معدل_ک  بی_نهایی_در_کنکور_سال_96

----------


## mpaarshin

> *به نام خدای مهربانی و راستی*
> 
> سرنوشت ما به این رای گره خورده ، که تصمیم گیرنده  نمایندگان محترم مجلس هستند.
> 
>          «دوستان عزیز باید کمک کنید تا تاثیر معدل قطعی نباشد» 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


به نماینده های مجلس هیچ ارتباطی نداره پست زیر را بخونید و همینطور عکس را 

.....اگر نگران تاثیر معدل در کنکور 96 هستی.......بیکار نشین

----------


## jelve

daryaft-pub.com/konkoor-96/
به این آدرس هم سر بزنید.

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryam23

> *ثبت نام ترمیم تا کی وقت داره؟...من دیروز رفتم بزرگسالان .ثبت نام میکردن!*


به من گفتن که واسه دی ماه هنوز اموزش پرورش چیزی به ما نگفته درحالیکه واسه شهریور بود

----------


## esmaeil

تمام شنیده هایی که دوستان روایت می کنند صحت ندارد. طبق اصلاحیه ای که مجلس روی قانون حذف کنکور زده است این امر به شورای سنجش واگذار شده است، هم میزان و هم نحوه تاثیر نمرات نهایی. مجلس به این علت این کار را به شورای سنجش واگذار کرد تا مثل دفعه قبل دیوان عدالت اداری نتواند ایرادی بر آن بگیرد و آن را لغو کند. 
شورای سنجش متشکل از 7 نفر است، وزیران آموزش و پرورش، علوم و بهداشت و معاونان آموزشی آنها + رئیس سازمان سنجش.
ظاهرا این شورا تشکیل جلسه نداده است یا اگر جلسه ای تشکیل داده باشند به تصمیم قطعی نرسیده اند. باید منتظر بود.

----------


## mpaarshin

> تمام شنیده هایی که دوستان روایت می کنند صحت ندارد. طبق اصلاحیه ای که مجلس روی قانون حذف کنکور زده است این امر به شورای سنجش واگذار شده است، هم میزان و هم نحوه تاثیر نمرات نهایی. مجلس به این علت این کار را به شورای سنجش واگذار کرد تا مثل دفعه قبل دیوان عدالت اداری نتواند ایرادی بر آن بگیرد و آن را لغو کند. 
> شورای سنجش متشکل از 7 نفر است، وزیران آموزش و پرورش، علوم و بهداشت و معاونان آموزشی آنها + رئیس سازمان سنجش.
> ظاهرا این شورا تشکیل جلسه نداده است یا اگر جلسه ای تشکیل داده باشند به تصمیم قطعی نرسیده اند. باید منتظر بود.


نه دوست عزيز هميشه ميزان تاثير توسط شوراي سنجش تعيين ميشد پارسال چون ديوان قانوني رو ابطال كرد و چون مجلس قانون گذاره اين امر افتاد دست مجلس
حالا به نظر شما نحوه تاثير به چه صورت خواهد بود؟

----------


## esmaeil

> نه دوست عزيز هميشه ميزان تاثير توسط شوراي سنجش تعيين ميشد پارسال چون ديوان قانوني رو ابطال كرد و چون مجلس قانون گذاره اين امر افتاد دست مجلس
> حالا به نظر شما نحوه تاثير به چه صورت خواهد بود؟


 
واقعیت این است که ما از آنچه در ذهن اعضای شورا می گذرد بی خبریم و نمی توانیم بگوییم چه تصمیمی خواهند گرفت. شاید تصمیمی بگیرند تا نشان دهند نمرات دبیرستان را باید جدی گرفت و همه چیز را نباید به جلسه کنکور گره نزد.
 مجلس این کار را به شورای سنجش واگذار کرد. این آخرین مصوبه مجلس در این باره در اردبیهشت امسال است. به نقل از خبرگزاری خانه ملت: به بند ت توجه کنید.

به گزارش خانه ملت، براساس ماده واحده طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور بند الف ماده یک قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو دردانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب 10/6/1392 به شرح زیر اصلاح می شود:الف – سابقه تحصیلی: نمرات تعدادی از دروس دوره متوسطه دوم و پیش دانشگاهی است که امتحانات آن مطابق اصول سنجش و متوسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش به صورت سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد مطابق مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار می شود.2- بند ت ماده 3 قانون (وظایف و اختیارات شورای سنجش و پذیرش)، به شرح زیر اصلاح می شود:ت – اتخاذ تصمیم در مورد میزان و نحوه تأثیر هر یک از عوامل سابقه تحصیلی (متناسب با تحت پوشش قرار گرفتن امتحانات سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد) آزمون عمومی و آزمون اختصاصی در سنجشتبصره – این قانون از تاریخ تصویب لازم الاجرا است.نمایندگان مجلس در ادامه بررسی طرح دو فوریتی اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی یک ماده الحاقی را به پیشنهاد قاسم جعفری و با 138 رأی موافق، 42 رأی مخالف و 11 رأی ممتنع از مجموع 233 نماینده حاضر در جلسه تصویب کردند.براساس این ماده الحاقی تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای سال 1395 مثبت خواهد بود و در سایر موارد پس از بررسی کارشناسی در سال های آینده اعمال خواهد گردید./

----------


## mpaarshin

> واقعیت این است که ما از آنچه در فکر اعضای شورا می گذرد بی خبریم و نمی توانیم بگوییم چه تصمیمی خواهند گرفت. شاید تصمیمی بگیرند تا نشان دهند نمرات دبیرستان را باید جدی گرفت و همه چیز را نباید به جلسه کنکور گره نزد.
>  مجلس این کار را به شورای سنجش واگذار کرد. این آخرین مصوبه مجلس در این باره در اردبیهشت امسال است. به نقل از خبرگزاری خانه ملت: به بند ت توجه کنید.
> 
> به گزارش خانه ملت، براساس ماده واحده طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور بند الف ماده یک قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو دردانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب 10/6/1392 به شرح زیر اصلاح می شود:الف – سابقه تحصیلی: نمرات تعدادی از دروس دوره متوسطه دوم و پیش دانشگاهی است که امتحانات آن مطابق اصول سنجش و متوسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش به صورت سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد مطابق مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار می شود.2- بند ت ماده 3 قانون (وظایف و اختیارات شورای سنجش و پذیرش)، به شرح زیر اصلاح می شود:ت – اتخاذ تصمیم در مورد میزان و نحوه تأثیر هر یک از عوامل سابقه تحصیلی (متناسب با تحت پوشش قرار گرفتن امتحانات سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد) آزمون عمومی و آزمون اختصاصی در سنجشتبصره – این قانون از تاریخ تصویب لازم الاجرا است.نمایندگان مجلس در ادامه بررسی طرح دو فوریتی اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی یک ماده الحاقی را به پیشنهاد قاسم جعفری و با 138 رأی موافق، 42 رأی مخالف و 11 رأی ممتنع از مجموع 233 نماینده حاضر در جلسه تصویب کردند.براساس این ماده الحاقی تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای سال 1395 مثبت خواهد بود و در سایر موارد پس از بررسی کارشناسی در سال های آینده اعمال خواهد گردید./



بله متن قانون رو بارها خوندم
امتحانات دبیرستان را جدی گرفت؟ امتحاناتی که پر از تقلب هست سوالاتی که امنیتی ندارن و لو میرن کما اینکه با معدل 20 هم افرادی تو رنج رتبه ای میتونن ضرر کنن که این نشون دهنده ی ضعیف بودن امتحانات نهایی هستش به هرحال من با بعضی مسئولین صحبت میکردم میگفتن تاثیر مثبت به نفع همست با این وضع امتحانا

----------


## esmaeil

> بله متن قانون رو بارها خوندم
> امتحانات دبیرستان را جدی گرفت؟ امتحاناتی که پر از تقلب هست سوالاتی که امنیتی ندارن و لو میرن کما اینکه با معدل 20 هم افرادی تو رنج رتبه ای میتونن ضرر کنن که این نشون دهنده ی ضعیف بودن امتحانات نهایی هستش به هرحال من با بعضی مسئولین صحبت میکردم میگفتن تاثیر مثبت به نفع همست با این وضع امتحانا


موافقم. کنکور تنها جایی است که می توان گفت تقلب و اعمال سلیقه در آن راه ندارد. اما به هر حال این قانونی است که تصویب شده است. شاید یکی از نگرانی های نمایندگان مجلس، مشکلاتی است که تراست های کنکورهای آزمایشی و کتابهای کمک آموزشی بوجود آورده اند و دارند نظام آموزشی را از مسیر خود خارج می کنند و همه سیستم آموزشی را چهار گزینه ای کرده اند.

----------


## mpaarshin

> موافقم. کنکور تنها جایی است که می توان گفت تقلب و اعمال سلیقه در آن راه ندارد. اما به هر حال این قانونی است که تصویب شده است. شاید یکی از نگرانی های نمایندگان مجلس، مشکلاتی است که تراست های کنکورهای آزمایشی و کتابهای کمک آموزشی بوجود آورده اند و دارند نظام آموزشی را از مسیر خود خارج می کنند و همه سیستم آموزشی را چهار گزینه ای کرده اند.



موضوع میدونین چیه؟ اینکه بعضی از دانش اموزا از مسئولین به مراتب بیشتر این سیستم رو درک میکنن
کنکور از چی میاد؟ از تقاضای بالا میاد یعنی چون مثلا برای رشته پزشکی تقاضا زیاده باید کنکور باشه برای رشته های دیگه که تقاضا بالا نیست کنکور احتیاجی نیست و اینم بگم خود موسسات برای امتحانات نهایی بسیار دارن تلاش میکنن و کلاسای مختلفی برگزار میکنن

----------


## Mehdi.j

> موضوع میدونین چیه؟ اینکه بعضی از دانش اموزا از مسئولین به مراتب بیشتر این سیستم رو درک میکنن
> کنکور از چی میاد؟ از تقاضای بالا میاد یعنی چون مثلا برای رشته پزشکی تقاضا زیاده باید کنکور باشه برای رشته های دیگه که تقاضا بالا نیست کنکور احتیاجی نیست و اینم بگم خود موسسات برای امتحانات نهایی بسیار دارن تلاش میکنن و کلاسای مختلفی برگزار میکنن


سال 1450 همین تاپیک
اقای ...
معدل ظلمه نوه های من همه معدل 10 هستن

جمع کنید مسخره بازیارو . یه ذره به این فکر نمیکنید که اصلا قرار نبود 95 مثبت بشه بخاطر نماینده ها مثبت شد اونم فقز برا 1 سال چون همون روز سنجش و مجلس همه مخالف مثبت تا سال 98 بودن
یا واقعا  اطلاعاتتون کمه یا تو باغ نیستین

----------


## esmaeil

> موضوع میدونین چیه؟ اینکه بعضی از دانش اموزا از مسئولین به مراتب بیشتر این سیستم رو درک میکنن
> کنکور از چی میاد؟ از تقاضای بالا میاد یعنی چون مثلا برای رشته پزشکی تقاضا زیاده باید کنکور باشه برای رشته های دیگه که تقاضا بالا نیست کنکور احتیاجی نیست و اینم بگم خود موسسات برای امتحانات نهایی بسیار دارن تلاش میکنن و کلاسای مختلفی برگزار میکنن


بعضی از موسسات بچه ها را از اول ابتدایی از آموزش و پرورش جدا می کنند و به او تلقین می کنند که فقط یک گزینه را باید بزنی یعنی برای حل هر مشکل و مسئله ای یک راه حل وجود دارد! این یعنی همه یا هیچ! سیاه و سفید! اما در واقعیت این طور نیست باید میانه و خاکستری را هم دید. یک فرد می تواند در بعضی ابعاد آدم خوبی باشد و در بعضی ابعاد بد یعنی می تواند خاکستری باشد. در هیچ کجای دنیا بچه ها اینگونه تربیت نمی شوند.

----------


## mpaarshin

> سال 1450 همین تاپیک
> اقای ...
> معدل ظلمه نوه های من همه معدل 10 هستن
> 
> جمع کنید مسخره بازیارو . یه ذره به این فکر نمیکنید که اصلا قرار نبود 95 مثبت بشه بخاطر نماینده ها مثبت شد اونم فقز برا 1 سال چون همون روز سنجش و مجلس همه مخالف مثبت تا سال 98 بودن
> یا واقعا  اطلاعاتتون کمه یا تو باغ نیستین


شما اگر با این تاپیک مشکلی دارین لطف کنین نیاین

تمام ویسای مجلس رو بنده گوش کردم قرار بود تا سال 98 تاثیر بصورت مثبت باشه که فقط با 3 رای کمتر نتونست رای بیاره لازمه 3 رای داشت اگر خوب دقت کنین متوجه میشن و اینکه ریاست سازمان سنجش اون زمان با حرف آقای زاهدی میرفت جلو ولی الان هم از مصاحبه هاش پیداست که مخالف تاثیر قطعیه  و هم در مجلس آخرا موافق مثبت شده بود

----------


## mpaarshin

> بعضی از موسسات بچه ها را از اول ابتدایی از آموزش و پرورش جدا می کنند و به او تلقین می کنند که فقط یک گزینه را باید بزنی یعنی برای حل هر مشکل و مسئله ای یک راه حل وجود دارد! این یعنی همه یا هیچ! سیاه و سفید! اما در واقعیت این طور نیست باید میانه و خاکستری را هم دید. یک فرد می تواند در بعضی ابعاد آدم خوبی باشد و در بعضی ابعاد بد یعنی می تواند خاکستری باشد. در هیچ کجای دنیا بچه ها اینگونه تربیت نمی شوند.


میدونی نمیشه بخاطر چهارتا موسسه بچه هارو بدبخت کرد

----------


## esmaeil

> شما اگر با این تاپیک مشکلی دارین لطف کنین نیاین
> 
> تمام ویسای مجلس رو بنده گوش کردم قرار بود تا سال 98 تاثیر بصورت مثبت باشه که فقط با 3 رای کمتر نتونست رای بیاره لازمه 3 رای داشت اگر خوب دقت کنین متوجه میشن و اینکه ریاست سازمان سنجش اون زمان با حرف آقای زاهدی میرفت جلو ولی الان هم از مصاحبه هاش پیداست که مخالف تاثیر قطعیه  و هم در مجلس آخرا موافق مثبت شده بود


دوست عزیز، الآن نمایندگان نقشی ندارند. باید شورای سنجش تصمیم بگیرد که هیچ نماینده ای در آن عضو نیست. در اصل تصمیم اصلی بر عهده 3 وزیر آموزش و پرورش، بهداشت و علوم است اما رئیس سازمان سنجش احتمالا به آنها خط خواهد داد.

----------


## Janvaljan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط esmaeil


بعضی از موسسات بچه ها را از اول ابتدایی از آموزش و پرورش جدا می کنند و به او تلقین می کنند که فقط یک گزینه را باید بزنی یعنی برای حل هر مشکل و مسئله ای یک راه حل وجود دارد! این یعنی همه یا هیچ! سیاه و سفید! اما در واقعیت این طور نیست باید میانه و خاکستری را هم دید. یک فرد می تواند در بعضی ابعاد آدم خوبی باشد و در بعضی ابعاد بد یعنی می تواند خاکستری باشد. در هیچ کجای دنیا بچه ها اینگونه تربیت نمی شوند.


داداش شما فکر کردی اگر تاثیر معدل مستقیم بشه ، اصلا بشه ۹۰ درصد تاثیر مستقیم اون وقت چی میشه؟؟؟؟ هیچی از فرداش کلاس کنکورا به قوت خود باقیست و گاج و کانون و گزینه ۲ و ده تا موسسه دیگه از اول دبستان تا اخر دبیرستان امتحان نهایی ازمایشی هر  دو هفته برگزار میکنن.
فقط کنکور ازمایشی جاشو میده به امتحانات نهایی ازمایشی. کتابای تست جاشونو میدن به کتاب امتحانات نهایی ۳۰ سال اخیر . کتاب تست  iq میشه کتاب نهایی iq .*

----------


## mpaarshin

> دوست عزیز، الآن نمایندگان نقشی ندارند. باید شورای سنجش تصمیم بگیرد که هیچ نماینده ای در آن عضو نیست. در اصل تصمیم اصلی بر عهده 3 وزیر آموزش و پرورش، بهداشت و علوم است اما رئیس سازمان سنجش احتمالا به آنها خط خواهد داد.


من مگه گفتم دست نماینده هاست؟ من کاملا اطلاع دارم دست کیه دوست عزیز برو به تاپیکام یه نگاهی بنداز

----------


## esmaeil

> *
> 
> داداش شما فکر کردی اگر تاثیر معدل مستقیم بشه ، اصلا بشه ۹۰ درصد تاثیر مستقیم اون وقت چی میشه؟؟؟؟ هیچی از فرداش کلاس کنکورا به قوت خود باقیست و گاج و کانون و گزینه ۲ و ده تا موسسه دیگه از اول دبستان تا اخر دبیرستان امتحان نهایی ازمایشی هر  دو هفته برگزار میکنن.
> فقط کنکور ازمایشی جاشو میده به امتحانات نهایی ازمایشی. کتابای تست جاشونو میدن به کتاب امتحانات نهایی ۳۰ سال اخیر . کتاب تست  iq میشه کتاب نهایی iq .*


حرف شما هم منطقی است. اصولا آموزش و پرورش باید بتواند آزمون سالم و استاندارد برگزار کند- باید از آزمون بله خیر و تستی رها شود- آزمون عملی و شفاهی و مهارتی واقعی برگزار کند آن وقت موسسات هر چقدر کمک کنند مفید خواهد بود. حالا چندین میلیون نفر دارند فقط جیب موسسات  فلان و فلان را که همه جا حتی تلویزیون را هم قرق کرده اند را پر می کنند.

----------


## Mehdi.j

مهم 3 تا رای نیست مهم اینه که همه ی اعضای شورا با تاثیر قطعی موافقن شما که میگی همه اخبار رو دنبال میکنی یادت میاد که اردیبهشت همین شورای سنجش به 3 تا وزیر گفت به قوه قزائیه نامه بدین که نمیتونیم تاثیر رو مثبت کنیم 
.خونه خاله نیست که هر سال یه تصمیم حدید بگیرن پارسال هم که مثبت شد بخاطر نماینده ها بود وگرنه همه میدونن که نظر شورا چیه اما شما دلتون رو خوش کنید به توهمات شخصی

----------


## Hellish

*WoOoOoOoOoOoOW*

*هَنـــــــوز این بَحث ادامه دآره؟!؟!*
*
عــــآیا به نظر خودِشون وقتش نَرسیده که تَکلـــــیف ما مُشخص بشه

عَجـــــب شیر تو شیریه تو این نظام آموزشی
*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> مهم 3 تا رای نیست مهم اینه که همه ی اعضای شورا با تاثیر قطعی موافقن شما که میگی همه اخبار رو دنبال میکنی یادت میاد که اردیبهشت همین شورای سنجش به 3 تا وزیر گفت به قوه قزائیه نامه بدین که نمیتونیم تاثیر رو مثبت کنیم 
> .خونه خاله نیست که هر سال یه تصمیم حدید بگیرن پارسال هم که مثبت شد بخاطر نماینده ها بود وگرنه همه میدونن که نظر شورا چیه اما شما دلتون رو خوش کنید به توهمات شخصی


نظر من هم به نظر شما خیلی نزدیکه اینا همه کار واسه تاثیر قطعی کردن

----------


## POOYAE

آقا مهدی گیر دادی به قطعی شدن ها  :Yahoo (4):  با این همه اتفاق در امتحانات نهایی ( تقلب / اعتراض به سختی و .. ) پیش بینی میشه همون مثبت به قوت خودش باقی بمونه . چرا ؟ چون میدونن دوباره اعتراض و دیوان و .. میاد وسط

----------


## Mehdi.j

> آقا مهدی گیر دادی به قطعی شدن ها  با این همه اتفاق در امتحانات نهایی ( تقلب / اعتراض به سختی و .. ) پیش بینی میشه همون مثبت به قوت خودش باقی بمونه . چرا ؟ چون میدونن دوباره اعتراض و دیوان و .. میاد وسط


اگه قرار بود با 4 تا اعتراض قانون کلی کشور رو عوض کنن که برای هر قانونی مخالف و موافق هست. دیوان یه ایراد به شورای سنجش گرفت اونا هم ایراد رو رفع کردن . حالا باقیش قضاوت با خودتون که هر طور دوست دارید فکر کنید

----------


## Janvaljan

> مهم 3 تا رای نیست مهم اینه که همه ی اعضای شورا با تاثیر قطعی موافقن شما که میگی همه اخبار رو دنبال میکنی یادت میاد که اردیبهشت همین شورای سنجش به 3 تا وزیر گفت به قوه قزائیه نامه بدین که نمیتونیم تاثیر رو مثبت کنیم 
> .خونه خاله نیست که هر سال یه تصمیم حدید بگیرن پارسال هم که مثبت شد بخاطر نماینده ها بود وگرنه همه میدونن که نظر شورا چیه اما شما دلتون رو خوش کنید به توهمات شخصی


*
برای چی نامه دادن ؟ چون ۹۳ و ۹۴ و به ناحقی تاثیر و قطعی کردن و حالا برای ۹۵ سختشون بود تاثیرو مثبت کنن.
اما اخرش ۹۵ مثبت شد و  حالا شما بگو که با چنین حرص و قطعیتی میگی همه اعضای شورا با تاثیر قطعی موافقن چرا یکیشون نمیاد بگه تاثیر قطعیه؟؟؟؟ پس معلومه هنوز مخالفانی در این شورا هستند... چرا زود جلسه نمیزارن تمومش کنن بره ؟؟؟*

----------


## POOYAE

همه میدونن که کنکوری های 95 داشتن کار خودشون رو میکردن که یهو خبر از ابطال قانون تاثیر معدل اومد همین کافی بود که همه اعتراض کنن و همین اعتراض باعث شد کنکور 95 مثبت بشه . حالا بیاییم کلاه مون رو قاضی کنیم امتحانات نهایی 95 داری مشکلات زیادی بود از جمله سخت بودن و تقلب و لو رفتن سوالات / حالا از اون ور کنکور 95 هم مثبت شده فکر میکنید کنکور 96 رو قطعی میکنن ؟ من که فکر نمیکنم . احتمالا تاثیر میره بالا و تاثیر مثبت میشه که هم قانون اجرا بشه هم دوباره موج اعتراض و دیوان و .. نداشته باشیم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> همه میدونن که کنکوری های 95 داشتن کار خودشون رو میکردن که یهو خبر از ابطال قانون تاثیر معدل اومد همین کافی بود که همه اعتراض کنن و همین اعتراض باعث شد کنکور 95 مثبت بشه . حالا بیاییم کلاه مون رو قاضی کنیم امتحانات نهایی 95 داری مشکلات زیادی بود از جمله سخت بودن و تقلب و لو رفتن سوالات / حالا از اون ور کنکور 95 هم مثبت شده فکر میکنید کنکور 96 رو قطعی میکنن ؟ من که فکر نمیکنم . احتمالا تاثیر میره بالا و تاثیر مثبت میشه که هم قانون اجرا بشه هم دوباره موج اعتراض و دیوان و .. نداشته باشیم


سخت بودن که ایراد نیست چون برای همه سخت میشه ؛ ولی کلا اگه مثبت بشه خیلی بهتره

----------


## mpaarshin

> مهم 3 تا رای نیست مهم اینه که همه ی اعضای شورا با تاثیر قطعی موافقن شما که میگی همه اخبار رو دنبال میکنی یادت میاد که اردیبهشت همین شورای سنجش به 3 تا وزیر گفت به قوه قزائیه نامه بدین که نمیتونیم تاثیر رو مثبت کنیم 
> .خونه خاله نیست که هر سال یه تصمیم حدید بگیرن پارسال هم که مثبت شد بخاطر نماینده ها بود وگرنه همه میدونن که نظر شورا چیه اما شما دلتون رو خوش کنید به توهمات شخصی


شما با اعضا میشینی پا میشی آیا؟ خود بنده تو ساختمون اصلی سازمان سنجش رفته ام و گفته اند که سازمان سنجش با تاثیر مثبت بیشتر موافقه چون امتحانات نهایی رو اصلا قبول نداره درضمن این قانون انقدر قانون مهمی نیست دوست عزیز ازین گنده تراش که وضعیت اقتصادی مملکت رو کلا عوض میکنه یکساله تغییر میکنه این تاثیر معدل کلا گمه تو دستگاه
بعدش یه مورد دیگه اوکی از نظر شما تاثیر بی شک قطعیه دیگه؟ چه نیازی به این همه بحث هست پاتو بنداز رو پات از زندگیت لذت ببر اوکی؟

----------


## Mehdi.j

> شما با اعضا میشینی پا میشی آیا؟ خود بنده تو ساختمون اصلی سازمان سنجش رفته ام و گفته اند که سازمان سنجش با تاثیر مثبت بیشتر موافقه چون امتحانات نهایی رو اصلا قبول نداره درضمن این قانون انقدر قانون مهمی نیست دوست عزیز ازین گنده تراش که وضعیت اقتصادی مملکت رو کلا عوض میکنه یکساله تغییر میکنه این تاثیر معدل کلا گمه تو دستگاه
> بعدش یه مورد دیگه اوکی از نظر شما تاثیر بی شک قطعیه دیگه؟ چه نیازی به این همه بحث هست پاتو بنداز رو پات از زندگیت لذت ببر اوکی؟


اخه برام جالبه  شما خودتو مطلع میدونی اما واقعا به نظرم خودتو میزنی به اون راه
دقیقا 1 ساله هر روز میای یه پست میزاری که تاثیر معدل بده
حاظرم شرط ببندم معدل که هیچی به شما ها 50 درصد اوانس هم بدن از تمام دروس باز هم میاین اینجا که 50 درصد برامون کمه نمیتونیم قبلو بشیم 
متاسفم براتون

----------


## Mostafa7

من مخالف تأثیر قطعی هستم ، معدل خودم هم خوب نیست ( بد هم نیست ) 
ولی اینکه توقع داشته باشید کسانی که معدل خوب دارند خواستار تأثیر قطعی نباشن خارج از منطق هست . 
تو کنکور هر کسی به نحوی میخواد از رقباش جلو بزنه ، اتفاقاً یکی از عادی ترین شیوه های جلو زدن از رقبا شاید همین معدل باشه ( برای کسانی که تقلب نکردند ) 
وقتی طرف با سهمیه ایثارگران و رتبه ای که حتی افراد عادی با اون مجاز هم نمیشن میره پزشکی میخونه ، نباید از کسی که معدلش خوبه و خواستار تأثیر قطعیه ایراد گرفت .

----------


## Chandler Bing

زودتر مشخص کنن حداقل شما به جون هم نیوفتین!!!!
 با این که سحر قریشی رو زیاد قبول ندارم اما یه حرفی ازش شنیدم که واقعا اندر احوال ماست
 گفت یه کاری نکنید جوون از مملکت بدش بیاد 
 به کل مسئولان این مملکت باید اینو بگیم...
 ببینم تا کی میخوان سر قضیه معدل قِر بیان

----------


## jaany

خداوکیلی کافیه بفهمم تاثیر معدل قطعی شده . بدون معطلی میرم دنبال ویزا و پاسپورت و اینا....آخه منی که معدلم خوبه ولی بیست نیست چرا باید حقم ضایع بشه؟هرکی مرده بیاد خودشو تو کنکور نشون بده نه با معدل ... بزارید یه واقعیت درباره ی امتحان نهایی تو مدرسه ی خودمون بگم ... پسر معاون ما تو کلاس خودمون بود...هر روز صبح این آقازاده ی معاون میرفت تو اتاق معاونت در هم میبست و در نمیومد . میپرسیدیم چه میکردی میگفت مرور میکردم .... تا که روز امتحان زیست رسید . این آقازاده تو اتاق بود . ما از زیر در نگاه کردیم تا فقط چند برگه ی آچار تو دستشه و داره میخونه . حالا ما از طریقی .......... خیلی طولانیه وارد اتاق شدیم . خودمون با جفت چشامون برگه ی زیست رو دیدیم ده دقیقه قبل از امتحان که داشت این پسر معاون ما میخوندش . دروغ نگم...خودمونم نهایت استفاده رو کردیم و رفتیم سر جلسه . دقیقا همون برگه بود . من 17 گرفتم . پسر معاون ما 20....کسی که توی عمرش مستمر زیست رو 20 نگرفته بود . این متنو کاش میشد یکی از مسئولین میخوند تا بدونه معدل کتبی یعنی بدبختی داوطلبا . من خودمم معدل کتبی سال سومم 18.14 هست

----------


## reza0

> شما با اعضا میشینی پا میشی آیا؟ خود بنده تو ساختمون اصلی سازمان سنجش رفته ام و گفته اند که سازمان سنجش با تاثیر مثبت بیشتر موافقه چون امتحانات نهایی رو اصلا قبول نداره درضمن این قانون انقدر قانون مهمی نیست دوست عزیز ازین گنده تراش که وضعیت اقتصادی مملکت رو کلا عوض میکنه یکساله تغییر میکنه این تاثیر معدل کلا گمه تو دستگاه
> بعدش یه مورد دیگه اوکی از نظر شما تاثیر بی شک قطعیه دیگه؟ چه نیازی به این همه بحث هست پاتو بنداز رو پات از زندگیت لذت ببر اوکی؟


داداش چرا اينقدر با اين آدم بحث ميكني؟؟
اين مشخصه هدفش چيه
بيخيالش باش
هيچ كسم حرفاشو جدي نميگيره
خودتم ميدوني 99 درصد بچه ها با نظر تو موافقن

----------


## mpaarshin

> اخه برام جالبه  شما خودتو مطلع میدونی اما واقعا به نظرم خودتو میزنی به اون راه
> دقیقا 1 ساله هر روز میای یه پست میزاری که تاثیر معدل بده
> حاظرم شرط ببندم معدل که هیچی به شما ها 50 درصد اوانس هم بدن از تمام دروس باز هم میاین اینجا که 50 درصد برامون کمه نمیتونیم قبلو بشیم 
> متاسفم براتون


تمام حرفای من با سند هستش و اینکه من میخوام ده سال درباره معدل بحث کنم جای شمارو که نمیگیرم شما هم اگه میبینی باهات این حرفا مخالفه نیا تو این تاپیکا خیلیا نمیان از معدل بالاها و دارن درسشون رو میخونن من یه عالمه دوست معدل بیست دارم که مخالف تاثیر قطعین
درضمن برای خودت متاسف باش

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداش چرا اينقدر با اين آدم بحث ميكني؟؟
> اين مشخصه هدفش چيه
> بيخيالش باش
> هيچ كسم حرفاشو جدي نميگيره
> خودتم ميدوني 99 درصد بچه ها با نظر تو موافقن


میدونم اکثر بچه ها با تاثیر قطعی مخالفن ولی خب جواب ناحقی رو گاهی باید داد هرچند میدونم نباید بعضی اشخاص رو تحویل گرفت

----------


## mpaarshin

تاثیر قطعی فاجعه میاره برای کنکوریا شما فکر کنین با این وضعیت نمره گرایی چقدر تعداد معدل بیست زیاد خواهد شد؟؟؟ تا سال دیگه به صدها هزار نفر میرسن همین الانم از 600-700 نفر به بالای 5000 نفر رسیدن در طی چند ماه با وجود ترمیم تعداد معدل بیستا زیاد خواهد شد و شما با یک صدم اختلاف یعنی معدل 19.99 افت شدید ترازی خواهین داشت

اینا همه کارشناسی شده هستش و از خودم درنمیارم هرکاری میکنیم به نفع همست نه فقط یه عده خاص

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> تاثیر قطعی فاجعه میاره برای کنکوریا شما فکر کنین با این وضعیت نمره گرایی چقدر تعداد معدل بیست زیاد خواهد شد؟؟؟ تا سال دیگه به صدها هزار نفر میرسن همین الانم از 600-700 نفر به بالای 5000 نفر رسیدن در طی چند ماه با وجود ترمیم تعداد معدل بیستا زیاد خواهد شد و شما با یک صدم اختلاف یعنی معدل 19.99 افت شدید ترازی خواهین داشتاینا همه کارشناسی شده هستش و از خودم درنمیارم هرکاری میکنیم به نفع همست نه فقط یه عده خاص


شما واقعا دارین برای مثبت شدن معدل کار می کنین؟یا فقط همین جا این حرفارو می زنین؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما واقعا دارین برای مثبت شدن معدل کار می کنین؟یا فقط همین جا این حرفارو می زنین؟


شما با تاثیر قطعی موافق بودی دیگه؟
نه عزیزم گروپ داریم

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> شما با تاثیر قطعی موافق بودی دیگه؟نه عزیزم گروپ داریم


مثبت بشه بیشتر به نفعمه...ادرس گروهت رو بده

----------


## Janvaljan

اگر وارد اصل قضیه بشید حتی تاثیر مثبتم خودش  بی عدالتیه چه برسه به تاثیر قطعی. ایا این ظالمانه نیست که وفتی کارنامه های رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰ کنکور ۹۳ و ۹۴ نگاه کنی میبینیم توشون معدل زیر ۱۹ خیلی خیلی کم و انگشت شماره ؟ یعنی بین معدل ۱۸.۹۹  تا ۱۹.۵۰ مگر چقدر اختلاف بوده که همه رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰ معدلشون بالای ۱۹ بوده؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> مثبت بشه بیشتر به نفعمه...ادرس گروهت رو بده


بفرما خصوصی

----------


## DR.MAM

*آخرش مثبت میشه...شک نکنید*

----------


## Mr Sky

*برید ترمیم ثبت نام کنید ......مثبت و قطغی شد هم مالی نیست......*

----------


## POOYAE

به گزارش ایسنا عبدالرسول عمادی، رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش گفت:سازمان سنجش از مخالفان حذف کنکور است سازمان سنجش برای حذف کنکور تشکیل شده است؛ در دهه ۴۰ دانشگاه‌ها از طریق کنکور دانشجو می‌گرفتند و در اواخر این دهه و اوایل دهه ۵۰ می‌خواستند کنکور را حذف کنند و پذیرش دانشجویان در دانشگاه بر مبنای نمره انجام شود، اما با افزایش جمعیت و افزایش تعداد متقاضیان ورود به دانشگاه سازمان سنجش که برای حذف کنکور تشکیل شده بود در راستای محکم کردن بنیان کنکور به کار گرفته شد.در حال حاضر هم سازمان سنجش از مخالفان سرسخت حذف کنکور است که البته استدلال مسئولان این سازمان از جهاتی درست است. در حال حاضر در رشته محل‌های زیرگروه‌های ریاضی، فنی و حرفه‌ای، علوم انسانی و هنر می‌توانیم کنکور را حذف کنیم و مبنای پذیرش دانشجو براساس نمرات مدارس باشد، اما در رشته‌هایی که متقاضی زیادی دارند نظیر دندانپزشکی، پزشکی و … این امکان فراهم نیست.با توجه به برنامه توسعه متوازن رشته‌ها، در حال حاضر فشار خانواده‌ها برای رفتن به رشته تجربی بسیار زیاد است و آینده‌ی رشته‌ی مهندسی در ایران در خطر است. هنگامی که من دانش‌آموز بودم گرایش به رشته مهندسی وجود داشت و این موضوع توان مهندسی زیادی ایجاد کرد و موجب شد در سال ۷۰ از توان مهندسی بالایی برخوردار شویم سپس به دلیل مشکلات پیش آمده در حوزه صنعت و مسائل دیگر توجهات به سمت رشته تجربی رفت.اگر بتوانیم توسعه متوازن رشته‌ها را به خوبی انجام دهیم می‌توانیم امیدوار باشیم که به سمت حذف کنکور حرکت کنیم، در سال جاری تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۳۰ درصد بوده و برای سال آینده هنوز تصمیمی گرفته نشده است؛ در بسیاری مواقع نمره ۲۰ دانش‌آموزان نتوانسته تاثیر مثبت داشته باشد زیرا تعداد نمرات ۲۰ زیاد بوده و تمایز میان دانش‌آموزان ایجاد نکرده است، در حال حاضر با چنین چالشی در کنکور مواجه‌ایم، قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو می‌گوید سالانه سهم سوابق تحصیلی باید افزایش پیدا کند.در سال گذشته در درس فیزیک چندین هزار نمره ۲۰ داشتیم و در حالی که یک نفر هم فیزیک را در کنکور صد درصد نزده بود این موضوع به خوبی نشان می‌دهد که کار ما با کنکور متفاوت است، کنکور برای تفکیک دانش‌آموزان و تمایز ایجاد کردن میان دانش‌آموزان ایجاد شده است، هدف نهایی ما این است که نمره‌ی مدرسه ملاک رفتن به دانشگاه باشد و جریان کنکور از این طریق حل و فصل شود.عدم تطابق و هماهنگی کیفی ارزشیابی معلمان در طول سال با امتحانات نهاییکارگروه‌های سه گانه‌ای تشکیل شده و مباحث سنجش را در آن‌ها بحث خواهیم کرد. بخشی از کار ما مربوط به استانداردسازی طراحی سوال و اجرای ارزشیابی استاندارد است، معلمان ما با کیفیت ارزشیابی و کیفیت طراحی سوال آشنا نیستند و نیاز به تمرکز در این حوزه داریم؛ باید معلمان با حوزه ارزشیابی به خوبی آشنا شوند.از مسائلی که به ویژه در سال‌های اخیر به اعتراضات دانش‌آموزان را در امتحانات نهایی دامن زده این است که آزمون‌های معلمان در طول سال تحصیلی نسبتی با آزمون نسبتاً استاندارد امتحانات نهایی ندارد یا معلم در طول سال تحصیلی در ارزشیابی تکوینی به‌خوبی عمل نمی‌کند یا به تنوع و تعدّد از دانش‌آموزان امتحان نگرفته‌ است و دانش‌آموزان هنگامی که به امتحان نهایی می‌رسند به مشکل بر می‌خورند.در سال‌های اخیر سوالات امتحانات نهایی را از نظر دشواری ارزیابی کرده‌ایم و آن‌ها دشوار نبوده‌اند در حالی که معلمان به دانش‌آموزان می‌گویند سوالات دشوار بوده و کارِ نکرده‌ی خود را پوشش می‌دهند، البته عوامل دیگری از جمله تاثیر نمرات امتحانی نهایی در کنکور، کم‌کاری دانش‌آموزان و … در اعتراضات دانش‌آموزان به امتحانات نهایی دخیل است.واقعیت این است که معلمان به خوبی سوال طرح نمی‌کنند، هنگامی که به رتبه‌بندی استان‌ها از نظر امتحانات نهایی نگاه می‌کنیم استان‌های صدر جدول به این دلیل موفق هستند که نمرات ارزشیابی تکوینی معلمان، واقعی‌تر است و فاصله کمی بین نمره برگه امتحان نهایی دانش‌آموز با نمره تکوینی او وجود دارد، اختلاف نمرات تکوینی و امتحانات نهایی نشان می‌دهد ارزیابی تکوینی در طول سال تحصیلی وجود نداشته است.بنابراین باید روی این مساله تمرکز کنیم که کیفیت‌بخشی به آموزش و پرورش با ارتقای کیفیت طراحی سوال و کیفیت ارزشیابی توسط معلمان و تمام عوامل آموزش و پرورش انجام خواهد شد.لزوم ارزشیابی جامع در پایان مقاطع تحصیلیدر سند تحول بنیادین به روشنی به موضوع پیشرفت تحصیلی و سنجش اشاره شده است؛ در این سند آمده در دوره‌های تحصیلی، ارزشیابی فرآیندمحور و در مقاطع دوره‌ها ارزشیابی نتیجه‌محور ملاک عمل است، براساس سند تحول بنیادین ارزشیابی در مقاطع دوره‌ها باید نتیجه‌محور باشد به این معنا که ارزیابی جامعی داشته باشیم که مشخص کند دانش‌آموز چگونه دوره تحصیلی را سپری کرده است.نیاز به ارزشیابی جامع در پایه‌های ششم، نهم و دوازدهم داریم، در حال حاضر ارزیابی جامع در سوم متوسطه تحت عنوان امتحانات نهایی انجام می‌شود و از گذشته نیز بوده است همچنین به تناوب در پایه‌های نهم، پنجم ابتدایی و سوم راهنمایی هم امتحانات هماهنگ استانی داشته‌ایم.با توجه به برگزاری این آزمون‌ها سند تحول بنیادین راهی مجرب برای ما پیش‌بینی کرده که از گذشته نیز آن را انجام می‌داده‌ایم، باید نظام آموزش و پرورش را تقویت کنیم تا در راستای تجارب گذشته اقدامات خود را به خوبی انجام دهد.مبنای سند تحول بنیادین تحقق شایستگی‌هاست. در طول دوران تحصیلی معلمان را باید طوری تربیت کنیم که فرآیندها را به خوبی ارزشیابی کنند، آنان می‌توانند در ارزشیابی خود از ابزارهای مختلف استفاده کنند؛ چندین سال است که در مقطع ابتدایی ارزشیابی توصیفی داریم و تصور می‌شود که معلم نباید امتحان بگیرد در حالی که در ارزشیابی توصیفی هم معلم می‌تواند از تمام ابزارهای ارزشیابی استفاده کند و نهایتا تحلیلی از عملکرد دانش‌آموز داشته باشد.ارزیابی در حقیقت گویا کردن نمره ثابت است به طور مثال وقتی دانش‌آموزان نمره یکسان دریافت می‌کنند نمی‌توانیم بگوییم همه آنان مانند هم هستند در حالی که نمره این را می‌گوید.باید مبنای پذیرش دانش‌آموزان در مدارس نمونه، استعدادهای درخشان و … نتایجی باشد که در مدرسه حاصل شده است و برای این موضوع آزمون‌های دیگری برگزار نکنیم همچنین مبنای پژوهش دانشجو در دانشگاه نیز باید نتایجی باشد که در پایان ارزشیابی جامع دانش‌آموزان می‌گیرند.

----------


## POOYAE

برای کسانی که حال و حوصله ی خوندن خبر رو ندارند » 1- سازمان سنجش در اصل برای حذف کنکور تشکیل شد اما الان یک مخالف سرسخت برای حذف کنکور / 2 - تا توازن در رشته ها برقرار نشه امیدی به حذف کنکور نیس ( هجوم به سمت رشته های تجربی ) / 3 - هنوز برای سال آینده تصمیم نگرفتیم / 4 - تعداد بیست ها زیادن  :Yahoo (21):  اما کسی نمیتونه فیزیک رو صد بزنه و کنکور برای تفکیک دانش آموزا خوبه / 5 - باید استاندارد امتحانات نهایی ها رو بالا ببریم / 6 - عدم تطابق و هماهنگی کیفی ارزشیابی معلمان در طول سال با امتحانات نهایی ( مستمر ها یه چیزی میگن امتحانات نهایی ها یه چیزی دیگه  :Yahoo (21):  ) / 7 - لزوم ارزشیابی جامع در پایان مقاطع تحصیلی ( پایان هر مقطع امتحانات نهایی باشه )

----------


## Chandler Bing

انگار حماریون دارن سر عقل میان کم کم!!!!!

----------


## Suicide

> برای کسانی که حال و حوصله ی خوندن خبر رو ندارند » 1- سازمان سنجش در اصل برای حذف کنکور تشکیل شد اما الان یک مخالف سرسخت برای حذف کنکور / 2 - تا توازن در رشته ها برقرار نشه امیدی به حذف کنکور نیس ( هجوم به سمت رشته های تجربی ) / 3 - هنوز برای سال آینده تصمیم نگرفتیم / 4 - تعداد بیست ها زیادن  اما کسی نمیتونه فیزیک رو صد بزنه و کنکور برای تفکیک دانش آموزا خوبه / 5 - باید استاندارد امتحانات نهایی ها رو بالا ببریم / 6 - عدم تطابق و هماهنگی کیفی ارزشیابی معلمان در طول سال با امتحانات نهایی ( مستمر ها یه چیزی میگن امتحانات نهایی ها یه چیزی دیگه  ) / 7 - لزوم ارزشیابی جامع در پایان مقاطع تحصیلی ( پایان هر مقطع امتحانات نهایی باشه )


*یعنی داره مثبت میشه دیگه ایشالا .. آره ؟؟؟*

----------


## Mehdi.j

> *یعنی داره مثبت میشه دیگه ایشالا .. آره ؟؟؟*


خخ ربطش چیه اخه 
طرف منظورش این بوده که با تاثیر مثبت نتونستیم برای کنکور بین معدل بالا و پائین فرق بزاریم . یکم دقیق بخون

----------


## POOYAE

> *یعنی داره مثبت میشه دیگه ایشالا .. آره ؟؟؟*


دقیق نمیشه گفت اما فک کنم مثبت بشه / اگه میخواستن قطعی بکنن همون شهریور قطعیش میکردن دیگه تا الان طولش نمیدادن . اما احتمالا آبان یا آذر خبرش میاد

----------


## Mehdi.j

> دقیق نمیشه گفت اما فک کنم مثبت بشه / اگه میخواستن قطعی بکنن همون شهریور قطعیش میکردن دیگه تا الان طولش نمیدادن . اما احتمالا آبان یا آذر خبرش میاد


دداش کلا تشکیل نشده جلسه نه برای سراسری نه برای تحصیلات تکمیلی گفتن تو ابان تشکیل میشه ربطی به قطعی و مثبت نداره اما تا جائی که پرسیدم اموزش پرورش که فقط تاثیر قطعی رو میخواد وزیر علوم و معاون حقوقیش طبق صحبتهای 4 ماه پیش خودشون تاثیر قطعی میگن . 
فقط صبر کنیم تا معلوم بشه همش حاشیس اینا

----------


## -AMiN-

> دداش کلا تشکیل نشده جلسه نه برای سراسری نه برای تحصیلات تکمیلی گفتن تو ابان تشکیل میشه ربطی به قطعی و مثبت نداره اما تا جائی که پرسیدم اموزش پرورش که فقط تاثیر قطعی رو میخواد وزیر علوم و معاون حقوقیش طبق صحبتهای 4 ماه پیش خودشون تاثیر قطعی میگن . 
> فقط صبر کنیم تا معلوم بشه همش حاشیس اینا


به نظر جنابعالی !
با این همه اعتراض در مورد امتحانات نهایی امسال قطعی میکنن ؟! پلیس فتا هم پخش سوالات تو تلگرام و تایید کرد! اگه قطعی کنن اعتراضات زیاد و شکایت ازشون تو دیوان میشه !
من با اینکه اموزش و پرورش چی میخواد کاری ندارم ولی اینو میدونم که تاثیر مثبته امسال 
دنبال بحث معدل نیستم اصلا ! به حرف منم میرسین ...
با حلوا حلوا کردن دهن شیرین نمیشه که تو بگی تاثیر قطعیه،قطعی بشه چون معدلت بالاس گرچه معدل بالای تو هم تو قطعی تاثیر منفی داره واست و اینو نمیدونی ! یا من بگم مثبته مثبت بشه !
شگردشون اینه تا دی یا حتی خرداد اعلام نمیکنن چن ده یا حتی چن صد میلیون از ثبت نام ترمیمی ها گیرشون میاد بعدا میگن که مثبته و سود خودشونو میبرن !
من یه بار از دنبال کردن این قضایا ضرر دیدم از یه جا دوبار گزیده نمیشم !

----------


## Mehdi.j

> به نظر جنابعالی !
> با این همه اعتراض در مورد امتحانات نهایی امسال قطعی میکنن ؟! پلیس فتا هم پخش سوالات تو تلگرام و تایید کرد! اگه قطعی کنن اعتراضات زیاد و شکایت ازشون تو دیوان میشه !
> من با اینکه اموزش و پرورش چی میخواد کاری ندارم ولی اینو میدونم که تاثیر مثبته امسال 
> دنبال بحث معدل نیستم اصلا ! به حرف منم میرسین ...
> با حلوا حلوا کردن دهن شیرین نمیشه که تو بگی تاثیر قطعیه،قطعی بشه چون معدلت بالاس گرچه معدل بالای تو هم تو قطعی تاثیر منفی داره واست و اینو نمیدونی ! یا من بگم مثبته مثبت بشه !
> شگردشون اینه تا دی یا حتی خرداد اعلام نمیکنن چن ده یا حتی چن صد میلیون از ثبت نام ترمیمی ها گیرشون میاد بعدا میگن که مثبته و سود خودشونو میبرن !
> من یه بار از دنبال کردن این قضایا ضرر دیدم از یه جا دوبار گزیده نمیشم !


واقعا فک میکنی اونا میان میگن چون اعتراض داشتیم به سوالا پس امسال هم مثبت ؟ اگه اینطوری میخواستن حساب کنن که هر سال به کنکور هم اعتراض میشه
اون همه شورای سنجش رفت مجلس و شکایت و دردسر کشید برای چی بود به نظرت ؟ اگه میخواستن مثبت کنن که دیگه مجلس نمیرفتن میگفتن همون حرف دیوان عدالت
در ضمن شکایت به دیوان حداقل 2 سال طول میکشه و اینکه مجلس کل تصمیم گیری رو سپرده به شورای سنجش 
کوته نگریه اینکه بگی بخاطر چند مورد تقلب تو نهایی بیان قانونی که 93/94 اجرا کردن رو لغو کنن و بگن ما پشیمونیم هرکی اون 2 سال کنکور داده بیاد شکایت کنه حالا ما از اول رتبشو حساب میکنیم. یکم منطقی باش

----------


## AlirezA 1522

اینطور که معلومه همون بلای 95 ایها رو می خوان سر ما بیارن....این عمادی یه ماه قبل می گفت تاثیر تا اخر شهریور مشخص می شه الان می گه هنوز جلسه تشگیل نشده....به نظرم جلسه تشگیل شده ولی توش اختلاف است اینا نمی خوان بگن به همین خاطر می گن هنوز جلسه تشگیل نشده

----------


## reza0

> به نظر جنابعالی !
> با این همه اعتراض در مورد امتحانات نهایی امسال قطعی میکنن ؟! پلیس فتا هم پخش سوالات تو تلگرام و تایید کرد! اگه قطعی کنن اعتراضات زیاد و شکایت ازشون تو دیوان میشه !
> من با اینکه اموزش و پرورش چی میخواد کاری ندارم ولی اینو میدونم که تاثیر مثبته امسال 
> دنبال بحث معدل نیستم اصلا ! به حرف منم میرسین ...
> با حلوا حلوا کردن دهن شیرین نمیشه که تو بگی تاثیر قطعیه،قطعی بشه چون معدلت بالاس گرچه معدل بالای تو هم تو قطعی تاثیر منفی داره واست و اینو نمیدونی ! یا من بگم مثبته مثبت بشه !
> شگردشون اینه تا دی یا حتی خرداد اعلام نمیکنن چن ده یا حتی چن صد میلیون از ثبت نام ترمیمی ها گیرشون میاد بعدا میگن که مثبته و سود خودشونو میبرن !
> من یه بار از دنبال کردن این قضایا ضرر دیدم از یه جا دوبار گزیده نمیشم !


داداش اينو ول كن
چرت و پرت زياد ميگه

----------


## Mehdi.j

> اینطور که معلومه همون بلای 95 ایها رو می خوان سر ما بیارن....این عمادی یه ماه قبل می گفت تاثیر تا اخر شهریور مشخص می شه الان می گه هنوز جلسه تشگیل نشده....به نظرم جلسه تشگیل شده ولی توش اختلاف است اینا نمی خوان بگن به همین خاطر می گن هنوز جلسه تشگیل نشده


تشکیل نشده داداش اختلاف کجا بود . این جلسه برای سراسری ها  نیست فقط برای تحصیلات تکمیلی هم قراره کنکورشونو اصلاح کنن که گفتن هنوز جلسه تشکیل نشده تو ابان تشکیل میشه.توهم نزنید

----------


## Mehdi.j

> داداش اينو ول كن
> چرت و پرت زياد ميگه


معنی چرت و پرت هم فهمیدیم 
شما دلت و خوش کن به معدل 14 خودت

----------


## -AMiN-

> واقعا فک میکنی اونا میان میگن چون اعتراض داشتیم به سوالا پس امسال هم مثبت ؟ اگه اینطوری میخواستن حساب کنن که هر سال به کنکور هم اعتراض میشه
> اون همه شورای سنجش رفت مجلس و شکایت و دردسر کشید برای چی بود به نظرت ؟ اگه میخواستن مثبت کنن که دیگه مجلس نمیرفتن میگفتن همون حرف دیوان عدالت
> در ضمن شکایت به دیوان حداقل 2 سال طول میکشه و اینکه مجلس کل تصمیم گیری رو سپرده به شورای سنجش 
> کوته نگریه اینکه بگی بخاطر چند مورد تقلب تو نهایی بیان قانونی که 93/94 اجرا کردن رو لغو کنن و بگن ما پشیمونیم هرکی اون 2 سال کنکور داده بیاد شکایت کنه حالا ما از اول رتبشو حساب میکنیم. یکم منطقی باش


من پارسال کل خبر هارو پیگیر بودم !!!
اولا دیوان میگفت ابطال !!! که شورای سنجش خودشو سرویس کرد تا حذف نشه به دلایلی ک برای انسان های منطقی روشنه ! اگه حرف دیوان رو قبول میکردن کلا قانون برداشته میشد !
دوما دوسال رو دقیقا از کجا در اوردی ؟ مگه هنده؟ طرف باس پیر شه اونم حداقل دو سال lol ! طرف پارسال شکایت کرد نسبت به قانون چن روز بعدش دیوان گفت ابطال باید بشه این قانون !!!
سوما من منطقی نیستم ولی چند ماه دیگ این منم که به منطق شماها میخندم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
تو این کشور حرف از منطق نزن ! اینجا هر چیز که به نفع خودشون باشه انجام میدن !
دیگ نقل نگیر

----------


## -AMiN-

> :‌)))
> بچه هاي انجمن هم منو ميشناسم هم شما رو
> حالا درسته چرت و پرت زيادي ميگي  ولي ما ميذاريم به حساب جهالتت....اشكالي نداره يه روزي خوب ميشي
> در ضمن معدلم19.5 هست...اكي ؟: )
> نبينمت ديگه
> منو هم ديگه تگ كن


خیلی دیدمش پست میزاره 
بزار این سرگرم معدلش باشه ما تستمون و بزنیم   :Yahoo (94):

----------


## اصغرکنکوری

دارن ازماجوونای پیرمیسازن...تااذربایدمنتظر  مانیم یعنی؟؟بزرگان انجمن.من ازهمه شرمندم.امامن تازه ئاردفضای کنکورشدم.چن سال دوربودم.معدل من اونموقعا19بود.اول اینکه بنظرتون مثبته یاقطعی؟نگیدبیخیال بروبه درست برس.دارم درسمومیخونم.امااین قضیه برام حاشیه نیس چون ممکنه مانع هدفم شه.دوم اینکه این معدل19من چقدتاثیرمیذاره؟یعنی نمیذاره به پزشکی زیر500برسم؟باوجودنهایت تلاشمام.ونهایت درصدام.اگه کسی مطلع هس منوازاین نگرانی دربیاره من هیچ مشاوری ندارم.هیچ فردکنکوری نزدیکم نیس.ممنون.

----------


## DR.MAM

*همون مصاحبه خدایی از نظر من،گویای همه جیزه.

  ما رفتیم...خدافظ*

----------


## Suicide

> معدلت اگه بالای 14 بود که انقد احمقانه فکر نمیکردی . برای من که فرق نداره معدلمو دارم تو هر حالتی به نفعمه شما از الان به فکر ترمیم باش که معدل 14 رو به 15 ااااااگه بتونی برسونی  خخ


مگه معدلت چنده ؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*بنظر من تاثیر مثبت میمونه..ولی بیشتر میشه...مثلا 35%مثبت......
.
.
.*

----------


## mpaarshin

من موندم چرا یسری از این آدمای یاوه گو رو تحویل میگیرین

داداش مطمئنی تاثیر قطعیه؟ چرا خودتو میزنی به در و دیوار برو بشین درستو بخون دیگه تو از همه بیشتر میفهمی و از همه جلوتری 
خدا به داد رشته ی دندونپزشکی برسه که چه آدمایی میخوان برن داخلش

----------


## POOYAE

*#صرفا جهت اطلاع  ربطی به موضوع تاپیک نداره  اما بی ربطم نیس* 
*
کاهش 0.27 درصدی آمار ثبت نام در رشته تجربی : مدیرکل آموزش متوسطه دوم وزارت آموزش و پرورش اعلام کرد که از مجموع دانش آموزانی که به شاخه نظری آمده‌اند، 17.8 درصد در رشته ریاضی فیزیک، 46.1 درصد در رشته علوم تجربی، 35.5 درصد در رشته علوم انسانی و 0.75 درصد در رشته علوم و معارف اسلامی ثبت نام کرده‌اند . افشانی درباره تاثیر هدایت تحصیلی دانش آموزان در میزان ورود به رشته علوم تجربی گفت: سال گذشته آمار دانش آموزان در رشته علوم تجربی 46.37 درصد بود و امسال با کاهش 0.27 درصدی دانش آموزان در این رشته مواجه هستیم.*

----------


## mobin7

ماکه میخونیم ولی اگه قطعی شه باید قید کنکور بزنیم بریم خودکشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rezarko13

_من الان ترمیم ثبت نام کنم یانه ؟چرا اعلام نمیکنن یه مش ----مث سال 93 میان اخرسال میگن قطعی_

----------


## DR.MAM

*این قضیه سر دراز داره که پایان قضیه خوشه*

----------


## Martin Scorsese

همین الان تو 20:30 حسینی بای یه گذارش در مورد تاثیر نشون داد که اکثرا با تاثیر مثبت موافق بودن
نظر سنجی هم نشون دادن 75 درصد تاثیر مثبت رای دادن

----------


## DARKSIDER

> همین الان تو 20:30 حسینی بای یه گذارش در مورد تاثیر نشون داد که اکثرا با تاثیر مثبت موافق بودن
> نظر سنجی هم نشون دادن 75 درصد تاثیر مثبت رای دادن


85 درصد بود^_^

----------


## DARKSIDER

به احتمال زیاد تاثیر بازم مثبته ان شاءالله^_^

----------


## ashkin0098

> 85 درصد بود^_^


خیلی خوب شد که تلویزیون دوباره به این مسیله پرداخت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> 85 درصد بود^_^


بله درسته 85 درصد بود

----------


## tabrizcity

*هیچی هم نشه این خوش یمنی 85 ما رو به اقبالمون یعنی تاثیر مثبت میرسونه . باشد که همگان رستگار شویم*

----------


## DR.MAM

*خیلی عالی شد خیلییییییییبیییبیییبببیی*

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tabrizcity


هیچی هم نشه این خوش یمنی 85 ما رو به اقبالمون یعنی تاثیر مثبت میرسونه . باشد که همگان رستگار شویم


  خخخخ...به نکته ظریفی اشاره کردی امیر خان*

----------


## fafa.Mmr

مبارکه

----------


## The JoKer

بالاخره کی قراره 
تصمیم گیری نهایی رو بکنن ؟؟

----------


## Suicide

20 و سی  تکرار نداره ؟؟
میشه از جایی دانلودش کرد ؟؟

خدایا شکرت ...مرسی ..عاشقتم .. :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## reza376

چی شد بالاخره؟

----------


## DR.MAM

*یکشنبه 9 آبان،روز تصمبم گیری واسه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی کنکور 96 هست*

----------


## Suicide

> *9 آبان،روز تصمبم گیری واسه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی کنکور 96 هست*


از کجا میگی دکتر ؟؟

یه منبعی چیزی بدید پلیز  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aalirezaa1376


از کجا میگی دکتر ؟؟

یه منبعی چیزی بدید پلیز 


تو همون گزارش گفت*

----------


## ashkin0098

> *
> 
> تو همون گزارش گفت*


ببین لینک دانلود خبره کجاس یه بار گوش کنیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ashkin0098


ببین لینک دانلود خبره کجاس یه بار گوش کنیم


والا ما هم از تلویزیون دیدیم...لینک ندارم*

----------


## _fatemeh_

به احتمال 90 درصد مثبت میشه  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## ashkin0098

> *
> 
> والا ما هم از تلویزیون دیدیم...لینک ندارم*


بگرد پیداکن دوباره ببینیم :Yahoo (111):

----------


## miladsadeghzade

من همین الان پازپخشش رو دیدم

تو گوگل بزن اخبار20:30  میاد

----------


## miladsadeghzade

پخش اخبار سیما | SimaNews

----------


## miladsadeghzade

کی بریزیم تو خیابون برا جشن شادی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خدایی که کاملا موافق بود

----------


## tabrizcity

سلام
دوستان بیاین اینم لینک دانلود: فقط مستقیم با منیجر دان کنید ها
http://medianews.iribnews.ir/SimaNew...06.2.20.30.flv

----------


## Chandler Bing

خدا کنه این دفعه دیگه قر نیان 
 تو همون جلسه اول قال قضیه رو بکنن

----------


## mehrdadlord

چیز خاصی نگفتن که ! والا من بیشتر مردد شدم . اگه مستقیم باشه کنکور نمیدم .

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mehdi.j

همچین نوشتن جشن و پایکوبی . خدا واقعا شفا بده  . اینو که دانلود کردیم دیدیم زاهدی که میگفت قطعا قظعی اون عمادی هم که میگفت قطعی 
فقط یه کارشناس از اموزش پرورش میگفت مثبت 
یعنی واقعا بعضیا شاهکارن

----------


## idealist

> همچین نوشتن جشن و پایکوبی . خدا واقعا شفا بده  . اینو که دانلود کردیم دیدیم زاهدی که میگفت قطعا قظعی اون عمادی هم که میگفت قطعی 
> فقط یه کارشناس از اموزش پرورش میگفت مثبت 
> یعنی واقعا بعضیا شاهکارن


*دلتو به زاهدی خوش نکن زاهدی اصلا تو باغ نیست نمیدونه مثبت یا قطعی بودن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی هیچ ربطی به این موضوع که 85 درصد ظرفیت پذیرش بدون کنکور باشه نداره چون همین الانشم 80 درصد ظرفیت پذیرش کشور بدون کنکوره که در سال 96 میشه 85 درصد.*

----------


## Suicide

> همچین نوشتن جشن و پایکوبی . خدا واقعا شفا بده  . اینو که دانلود کردیم دیدیم زاهدی که میگفت قطعا قظعی اون عمادی هم که میگفت قطعی 
> فقط یه کارشناس از اموزش پرورش میگفت مثبت 
> یعنی واقعا بعضیا شاهکارن


عزیز چرا داری از حسودی دق میکنی ؟؟ 
آها فهمیدم ... چون تو نهایی به راحتی میشه نمره بالا گرفت اما تو کنکور نه ...
بهت حق میدم ناراحت بشی ...  به هر حال چون عرضه مبارزه واقعی تو کنکور رو نداری میخوای به زور نهایی خودتو بکشی بالا ... خوب کنکور سخته دیگه ...
میبینم که زدی  ایشالا دندان پزشکی ... خوب چرا ناراحتی ؟ ما اینجا آدمایی داریم که جربزه مبارزه سالم تو کنکور رو دارن و نمیخوان به زور امتحانات آسون و ناعادلانه نهایی خودشونو بکشن بالا .. مطمئن باش اینا میتونن خودشونو به پزشکی و دندون پزشکی برسونن ... تو هم اگه آرزوت اینه که یه روزی تو مطب دندون پزشکی کار کنی خوب ایرادی نداره شمارتو بزار اینجا به هر حال مطبشون نیاز به نظافت و اینچیزا داره ... اگه روابط عمومیت خوب باشه میتونی منشی مطبشون هم بشی... اینجوری به آرزوتم که کار در مطب دندون پزشکیه میرسی ...

----------


## ammir

> همچین نوشتن جشن و پایکوبی . خدا واقعا شفا بده  . اینو که دانلود کردیم دیدیم زاهدی که میگفت قطعا قظعی اون عمادی هم که میگفت قطعی 
> فقط یه کارشناس از اموزش پرورش میگفت مثبت 
> یعنی واقعا بعضیا شاهکارن


عمادی کجا گفت قطعی باشه؟
اون فط گفت بودجه نمیدن امتحانات رو نهایی کنیم!

در ضمن چند وقت پیش خدایی خودش گفت برداشت یسری دوستان اشتباهه سازمان سنجش کاملا به قانون عمل کرده قانون مکلف کرده ۸۵ درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها با سوابق تحصیلی باشه که اگر اشتباه نکنم گفت الان (۹۵)هم رسیدیم به این میزان 
آقای زاهدی برداشت اشتباهش اینه فکر میکنه ۸۵ درصد نمره کنکور باید سوابق تحصیلی باشه امیدوارم خدایی بتونه بهش بفهمونه !

----------


## violinist

قضیه ی اخبار 20:30چی هستش؟

اعلام کردن؟
 @ammir
 @aalirezaa1376

----------


## arisa

خدا رو شکر...

----------


## Suicide

> قضیه ی اخبار 20:30چی هستش؟
> 
> اعلام کردن؟
>  @ammir
>  @aalirezaa1376


9 آبان معلوم میشه ...

ولی اکثرا موافق تاثیر مثبت بودن ... فقط زاهدی که تو مجلسه گفته تاثیر قطعی خوبه ... اونم که اصلا تصمیم گیری با مجلس نیست ... با شورای سنجشه ... در ضمن زاهدی خیلی خنگ و بی سواده ..نمیدونم چجوری رفته مجلس ... تو 5 سال باید 85 درصد پذیرش دانشجو بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی باشه ..این معنیش این نیست که کنکور بشه 15 درصد و تاثیر معدل بشه 85 درصد ... الان دانشگاه هایی که صرفا براساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشجو میگیرن ..منظورش اوناس که باید 85 درصد بشن ... که طبق گفته های دوستمون امسال 80 درصد پذیرش ها اونجوری بود و سال بعد هم میشه 85 درصد ... کلا زاهدی قاطی داره ...

طبق نظرسنجی سازمان سنجش *85* درصد دانش آموزا میخوان که تاثیر تو سال 96 مثبت باشه ...
اگه قرار بود تاثیر قطعی بشه هیچوقت سازمان سنجش نتایج نظرسنجی رو که نشون میده عمده دانش آموزا موافق تاثیر مثبتن رو منتشر نمیکرد ...

----------


## amir_95

دوستان یا مثبته یا باید مثبت بشه :Yahoo (111): 
مثبت اعلام کردن که هیچ. اگه قطعی اعلام کردن سازمان سنجش و وزارت کلهم رو سرشون خراب میشه تا مثبت بشه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## POOYAE

تا چند روز دیگه خبر تاثیر معدل هم میاد ( 99% مثبت خواهد بود 1- این اواخر مصاحبه های آموزش و پرورش به کلی تغییر کرد و دیگه در مورد قطعی شدن معدل صحبت نمیکردن 2- خبر امشب نتایج سازمان سنجش در مورد مثبت یا قطعی نشون داد ( 85% خواستار مثبت بودن ) هیچ وقت نمیان قطعیش کنن در حالیه 85% مخالف قطعی بودن هستن 3- من مصاحبه ندیدم ( حجمش برای من زیاده  :Yahoo (4):  ) اما یکی از دوستان گفتن یه کارشناس آموزش و پرورش گفته مثبت ( خب از اول هم باید همین کارشناس ها بیان تعیین کنن معدل رو  :Yahoo (4):  ) //// اما تو این مدت بعضیا توجیه نخوندشون تاثیر معدل بود . بعضیا درس و کنکور رو ول کردن فقط دنبال این بودن آخرش چی میشه ( مخالفان قطعی و موافقان قطعی ) / یه عده هم اخبار رو دنبال میکردن و هم درس و کنکورشون رو میبردن جلو ( اینا حداقلش خوبتر بودن ) » میخوام بگم دیگه تموم شد نه بهانه ای هست نه فرصت اشتباهی برید و فکر درس هاتون باشید و به پشت کنکور موندن هم فکر نکنید ( بعید میدونم کنکور 97 از این خبرا باشه و شاید امسال تاثیر معدل 97 هم مشخص باشه ) / امیدوارم تک تک تون به اهداف تون برسید ( مخالفان و موافقان مثبت معدل ) / موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aalirezaa1376


9 آبان معلوم میشه ...

ولی اکثرا موافق تاثیر مثبت بودن ... فقط زاهدی که تو مجلسه گفته تاثیر قطعی خوبه ... اونم که اصلا تصمیم گیری با مجلس نیست ... با شورای سنجشه ... در ضمن زاهدی خیلی خنگ و بی سواده ..نمیدونم چجوری رفته مجلس ... تو 5 سال باید 85 درصد پذیرش دانشجو بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی باشه ..این معنیش این نیست که کنکور بشه 15 درصد و تاثیر معدل بشه 85 درصد ... الان دانشگاه هایی که صرفا براساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشجو میگیرن ..منظورش اوناس که باید 85 درصد بشن ... که طبق گفته های دوستمون امسال 80 درصد پذیرش ها اونجوری بود و سال بعد هم میشه 85 درصد ... کلا زاهدی قاطی داره ...

طبق نظرسنجی سازمان سنجش 85 درصد دانش آموزا میخوان که تاثیر تو سال 96 مثبت باشه ...
اگه قرار بود تاثیر قطعی بشه هیچوقت سازمان سنجش نتایج نظرسنجی رو که نشون میده عمده دانش آموزا موافق تاثیر مثبتن رو منتشر نمیکرد ...


واقعا این زاهدی با اینکاراش زده آبروی کرمان و کرمانیا رو برده...ننگ بر این همشهری خنگ و نفهم من*

----------


## sinatz

> *
> واقعا این زاهدی با اینکاراش زده آبروی کرمان و کرمانیا رو برده...ننگ بر این همشهری خنگ و نفهم من*


داداش من فامیلیم تمسکنی زاهدی هست 
می خواستم از همین تریبون استفاده کنم بگم که ما هیچ نسبتی با این زاهدی نداریم و ایشون آبروی هرچی زاهدی هست رو برده  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sinatz


داداش من فامیلیم تمسکنی زاهدی هست 
می خواستم از همین تریبون استفاده کنم بگم که ما هیچ نسبتی با این زاهدی نداریم و ایشون آبروی هرچی زاهدی هست رو برده 


خخخ..دمت گرم سینا جون*

----------


## saj8jad

یه چیزی کمتر از 24 ساعت تا تعیین تکلیف رسمی موضوع تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 96 باقی مونده  :Yahoo (4): 



ناگفته نماند استرس نگیرین  :Yahoo (4):   که تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود فقط احتمال داره میزانش بیشتر بشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mpaarshin

> یه چیزی کمتر از 24 ساعت تا تعیین تکلیف رسمی موضوع تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 96 باقی مونده 
> 
> 
> 
> ناگفته نماند استرس نگیرین   که تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود فقط احتمال داره میزانش بیشتر بشه



میزان تاثیر به هیچ عنوان بیشتر نمیشه

----------


## tabrizcity

> یه چیزی کمتر از 24 ساعت تا تعیین تکلیف رسمی موضوع تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 96 باقی مونده 
> 
> 
> 
> ناگفته نماند استرس نگیرین   که تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود فقط احتمال داره میزانش بیشتر بشه


*سجاد دادا این تاثیر مثبت شه و درصدشو زیاد کنن فرقی داره یا نه در ضمن من نمیدونم دقیقا کی قراره اعلام کنن؟*

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8



یه چیزی کمتر از 24 ساعت تا تعیین تکلیف رسمی موضوع تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 96 باقی مونده 



ناگفته نماند استرس نگیرین   که تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود فقط احتمال داره میزانش بیشتر بشه 



تکبییییییییییییییر*

----------


## saj8jad

> میزان تاثیر به هیچ عنوان بیشتر نمیشه


صحیح  :Yahoo (1): 

بنده هم عرض کردم احتمال داره ، حکم به قطعیت که ندادم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

*فردا بعد از اعلام تاثیر،میخوام زاهدی رو پیاده بفرستم کربلا تا بلکم به خود بیاد خخخ*

----------


## saj8jad

> *سجاد دادا این تاثیر مثبت شه و درصدشو زیاد کنن فرقی داره یا نه در ضمن من نمیدونم دقیقا کی قراره اعلام کنن؟*


تاثیر که قطعا به صورت تاثیر مثبت اعمال میشه

حالا این وسط احتمال داره ، تاکید میکنم احتمال داره مثلا تاثیر بشه 35 درصد ، یعنی 25 درصد دیپلم و 10 درصد هم پیش دانشگاهی ، نه فرقی نداره دادا

فردا یکشنبه 9 آبان جلسه شورای سنجش تشکیل میشه و تصمیم گیری و تعیین تکلیف میکنن و نتایج جلسه اطلاع رسانی میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

اسکن نامه دکتر سبطی به زاهدی رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس ؛

----------


## ashkin0098

> یه چیزی کمتر از 24 ساعت تا تعیین تکلیف رسمی موضوع تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 96 باقی مونده 
> 
> 
> 
> ناگفته نماند استرس نگیرین   که تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود فقط احتمال داره میزانش بیشتر بشه


بالاخره الان مشخص شه بهتر از این ک تا اردیجهنم ملت الاف بشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> بالاخره الان مشخص شه بهتر از این ک تا اردیجهنم ملت الاف بشه


اردیجهنم  :Yahoo (4): 

آره خدا رو شکر فردا تکلیفش رو مشخص میکنند و خیال بچه ها راحت میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

گزارش جمعه 7 آبان 95 خبر 20:30 در رابطه با تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 96

----------


## ashkin0098

> اردیجهنم 
> 
> آره خدا رو شکر فردا تکلیفش رو مشخص میکنند و خیال بچه ها راحت میشه


اره دادا
بیا جوجه و کبابو  رو بزن غمتم نباشه :Yahoo (111):

----------


## POOYAE

امروز دیگه باید این تاپیک بالا باشه  :Yahoo (4):  / ببینیم چه میشود  :Yahoo (21):  امروز روز استراحته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M-95

> *متاسفانه قطعی شد...باید دیگه بریم ترمیم..چاره یی نیست...*


واقعا؟
از کجا میگی؟؟؟

----------


## Mehran.nikbin

> واقعا؟
> از کجا میگی؟؟؟


سره کاریه بابا

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM




تو سایت سنجش..برو ببین


دیدم چیزی نبود ک*

----------


## M-95

> *
> 
> تو سایت سنجش..برو ببین*




دیدم چیزی نبود

----------


## M-95

حالت خوبه؟

----------


## M-95

اصلا برای چی هر روز تاپیک رو up میکنین؟

----------


## M-95

جز اعصاب خوردکنی چیز دیگه ای هم مگه داره؟

----------


## tabrizcity



----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM




نه قطعی شد...بدبخت شدیم رفت


فک کنم از دیروز تا حالا انقد زل زدی تو صفحه سایت سنجش خیالاتی شدی 

چرا با روح و روانمون بازی میکنی*

----------


## M-95

> *دلوخ گفتم
> 
> خواستم سر به سرتون بزارم*


 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Chandler Bing

Wtf  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -AMiN-

> *دلوخ گفتم
> 
> خواستم سر به سرتون بزارم*


*پسر هم اینقد لوس ؟*  :Yahoo (114): *
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خخ توف 
*

----------


## M-95

> *دلوخ گفتم
> 
> خواستم سر به سرتون بزارم*



قطعی بشه حالت گرفته شه که دیگه اینطوری مردومو سر کار نذاری

----------


## mohammad_7676

سنجش هیچی نزده و فعلا هم نخواهد زد تا برین ترمیم کنین پول بدین وقت بدین کنکور بمونین عقب بعد میگه هاهاها مثبت شد

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tabrizcity


فایل پیوست 62515


خدا از سر تقصیراتت نگذره 
اخه این عکس چه ربطی ب تاثیر معدل داره؟ ها؟*

----------


## M-95

> *
> 
> خدا از سر تقصیراتت نگذره 
> اخه این عکس چه ربطی ب تاثیر معدل داره؟ ها؟*


میخواستن نشون بدن هنوز خبری نشده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amir h

باید امروز خبرشو بدن

----------


## tabrizcity

> *
> 
> خدا از سر تقصیراتت نگذره 
> اخه این عکس چه ربطی ب تاثیر معدل داره؟ ها؟*


*خخخخخخخ
خب اون وسطش رو بخون نوشته تاثیر معدل در کنکور 96 قطعی شد*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط M-95


میخواستن نشون بدن هنوز خبری نشده


داداش عکسو دقیق ببین
تیتر زده تاثیر معدل قطعی تصویب شد کنارشم عکس وزارت علوم فناوریه*

----------


## Chandler Bing

> فایل پیوست 62515


 خودت درست کردی اینو؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tabrizcity


خخخخخخخ
خب اون وسطش رو بخون نوشته تاثیر معدل در کنکور 96 قطعی شد


نه عکس آرم وزارت علوم فناوریو منظورمه نه عکس کلی : ))*

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sir William


پسر هم اینقد لوس ؟ 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خخ توف 



خواستم یه جو بدم ولی ظاهرا گند زدم خخخ*

----------


## tabrizcity

> *
> 
> داداش عکسو دقیق ببین
> تیتر زده تاثیر معدل قطعی تصویب شد کنارشم عکس وزارت علوم فناوریه*


* خب بابا همه میدونیم مثبته دیگه حال نداشتم برم این عکسشو هم عوض کنم شما تیز بینی بقیه همون متن رو میخونن*

----------


## M-95

> *
> 
> داداش عکسو دقیق ببین
> تیتر زده تاثیر معدل قطعی تصویب شد کنارشم عکس وزارت علوم فناوریه*


آره الان فهمیدم

----------


## M-95

> * خب بابا همه میدونیم مثبته دیگه حال نداشتم برم این عکسشو هم عوض کنم شما تیز بینی بقیه همون متن رو میخونن*


دمت گرم قشنگ درست کردی

----------


## Amir h

چرا اینقدر لفتش میدن خب اعلام کنین مثبته دیگه
 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## M-95

> باید امروز خبرشو بدن


کی گفته امروز؟

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tabrizcity


 خب بابا همه میدونیم مثبته دیگه حال نداشتم برم این عکسشو هم عوض کنم شما تیز بینی بقیه همون متن رو میخونن


  امیر به شخصه واقعا باید بگم دمت گرم...عکست عجیب واقعی بود...من خودم چند لحطه از شدت ترس ....م...خخخ*

----------


## Amir h

> کی گفته امروز؟


خبر 20:30 رو ببین

----------


## M-95

> خبر 20:30 رو ببین


پس دیگه امروز اعلام میکنن؟
خبرشو ندیدم

----------


## tabrizcity

> *  امیر به شخصه واقعا باید بگم دمت گرم...عکست عجیب واقعی بود...من خودم چند لحطه از شدت ترس ....م...خخخ*


*حالا میای ما رو میترسونی؟؟؟؟؟؟
و همانا خدواند ترساندگان را میترساند*

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط M-95


قطعی بشه حالت گرفته شه که دیگه اینطوری مردومو سر کار نذاری


خخخ...قصد بدی نداشتم..نیتم خیر بود خخخ*

----------


## Amir h

> پس دیگه امروز اعلام میکنن؟
> خبرشو ندیدم


آره باید اعلام کنن ولی نمیدونم چرا دارن دست رو دست میزارن

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tabrizcity


حالا میای ما رو میترسونی؟؟؟؟؟؟
و همانا خدواند ترساندگان را میترساند


یا الامیر،انی آمنت لک ایمانا...خخخ*

----------


## M-95

> *
> 
> خخخ...قصد بدی نداشتم..نیتم خیر بود خخخ*


بعله
بالاخره یه زمینه سازی بود برای شنیدن خبر اصلی

----------


## DR.MAM

*خخخ...از ترس آه و نفرین ملت،رفتم تمام پستامو پاک کردم خخخ*

----------


## kimiagar

> *جلسه علنی مجلس به پایان رسید/جلسه بعدی؛ سه‌شنبه    *


جلسه امروز تموم شد
برید سه شنبه بیاید تایپیک معدل  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## M-95

> آره باید اعلام کنن ولی نمیدونم چرا دارن دست رو دست میزارن


فکر نکنم

----------


## Chandler Bing

> جلسه امروز تموم شد
> برید سه شنبه بیاید تایپیک معدل


 کاری به مجلس نداره

----------


## M-95

> جلسه امروز تموم شد
> برید سه شنبه بیاید تایپیک معدل


مگه قرار نشد که دیگه خودشون اعلام کنن و دیگه تو مجلس نره؟

----------


## mehrdadlord

از این شوخیا نکن !!! خودت و خانوادت فحش میخورن ! خجالت بکش ! 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Janvaljan

اقا چرا اعلام نمیکنن ؟یعنی امروز جلسه نذاشتن یا کار به جلسه دوم سوم کشیده شده ؟

----------


## kimiagar

> مگه قرار نشد که دیگه خودشون اعلام کنن و دیگه تو مجلس نره؟


والا من همچین چیزی نشنیدم
چون گفتن یکشنبه اعلام میشه
فک کنم باید تو مجلس بررسی بشه دوباره
+
قانون برای رفاه حال مردمه
وقتی 85 درصد میگن تاثیر مثبت
دیگه این مسخره بازیا چیه؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## ali.rainy

نیامد خبرش

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aalirezaa1376


بچه ها میگم یه پسره بود تو مصاحبه میگه اگه تاثیر رو قطعی نکنن بچه ها درس نمیخونن ... کسی آدرسی چیزی ازش داره ؟؟ باهاش کار دارم ...چند روزه رو مخمه ..


آره بخدا...منم ازون روز این پسره داره روی اعصابم ویراژ میره...*

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kimiagar


والا من همچین چیزی نشنیدم
چون گفتن یکشنبه اعلام میشه
فک کنم باید تو مجلس بررسی بشه دوباره
+
قانون برای رفاه حال مردمه
وقتی 85 درصد میگن تاثیر مثبت
دیگه این مسخره بازیا چیه؟


نه این قانون تو شورا بررسی میشه و هیچ ربطی دیگه به مجلس نداره...*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

شاید خبر 14بگه

----------


## hamed_habibi

مثبته

----------


## ammir

احتمالا الان دارن ناهار می خورن
خدا کنه اشپزش یه غذای چرب و خوشمزه درست کرده باشه 
بخورن حال کنن سنگین شن دیگه حوصله بحث بیشتر نداشته باشن بگن همون مثبته

----------


## ali.rainy

> احتمالا الان دارن ناهار می خورن
> خدا کنه اشپزش یه غذای چرب و خوشمزه درست کرده باشه 
> بخورن حال کنن سنگین شن دیگه حوصله بحث بیشتر نداشته باشن بگن همون مثبته


wtf

----------


## Chandler Bing

آقا این خبر ربطی به تاثیر معدل نداره اما توکلی گفته 
 نمیدونم چرا تاثیرو نگفت  :Yahoo (21): 
توکلی: نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت کارشناسی ارشد فردا اعلام می‌شود

----------


## reza0

اين چه شوخي بود كردين شما 2 تا؟؟؟؟؟
با هر چيزي كه شوخي نمي كنين داداشا

----------


## ali.rainy

> اين چه شوخي بود كردين شما 2 تا؟؟؟؟؟
> با هر چيزي كه شوخي نمي كنين داداشا


چه شوخی ای؟

----------


## reza0

> چه شوخی ای؟


چند صفحه قبلو ببين
2 تا از بچه ها گفتن قطعي شده يه عكسم فتو شاپ كرده بود يكيشون

----------


## ammir

ای بابا 
این حسینی بای بجای اینکه خبر کنکور بده اومده داره در مورد جنگ موصل گزارش میده
موهاشم تازه رنگ گذاشته  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza0


اين چه شوخي بود كردين شما 2 تا؟؟؟؟؟
با هر چيزي كه شوخي نمي كنين داداشا


آره واقعا قبول دارم...اشتباه از من بود...عذر میخوام از همگی*

----------


## POOYAE

سر کاریم عایا ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali.rainy

خبر دو هم چیزی نگفت؟

----------


## Janvaljan

*اقا برنامه امتحانات نهایی دی ماه اومد.....تاثیر معدل چرا نیومد ؟ 
*

----------


## ali.rainy

> *اقا برنامه امتحانات نهایی دی ماه اومد.....تاثیر معدل چرا نیومد ؟ 
> *


بگذارش اینجا

----------


## hamed70t

خبری نشده هنوز؟

----------


## hamid_MhD

خبر امد خبری در راه است....
ای اماااااااان
چه مثبت بشه چ نشه من شخصا حوصله دی امتحان دادن ندارم.

----------


## hamid_MhD

خبر امد خبری در راه است....
	ای اماااااااان
	چه مثبت بشه چ نشه من شخصا حوصله دی امتحان دادن ندارم.

----------


## AlirezA 1522

بدبختی اینکه هیچ کدوم از خبرگزاریها در موردش حرفی نزدن....فکر کنم حسینی بای مارو سر کار گذاشته خخخخ

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

چه نتیجه مثبت بشه چه قطعی اینایی که اینجا منتظرن ببینن تاثیر معدل چی میشه بخاطر این وقت طلف کردن حسرت خواهند خورد ... مگه اینکه ....

----------


## ammir

> چه نتیجه مثبت بشه چه قطعی اینایی که اینجا منتظرن ببینن تاثیر معدل چی میشه بخاطر این وقت طلف کردن حسرت خواهند خورد ... مگه اینکه ....



تلف البته  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Janvaljan

> بگذارش اینجا


*برنامه امتحانات نهایی دی ماه  :   http://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/notice/bar-dey-9596.pdf* 

*البته انشاالله تاثیر مثبت بشه یا هم اگر قطعی شد لا اقل اجازه ترمیم در خرداد بدن.*

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Janvaljan


برنامه امتحانات نهایی دی ماه  :   http://aee.medu.ir/aee/aeeDocs/notice/bar-dey-9596.pdf 

البته انشاالله تاثیر مثبت بشه یا هم اگر قطعی شده لا اقل اجازه ترمیم در خرداد بدن.


ترمیم خرداد؟
برادر اگه خرداد بخوایی بری ترمیم پس کی دیگه میخوایی واسه کنکور جم بندی کنی؟!*

----------


## Janvaljan

> *
> 
> ترمیم خرداد؟
> برادر اگه خرداد بخوایی بری ترمیم پس کی دیگه میخوایی واسه کنکور جم بندی کنی؟!*


*من بدبختانه در وضعیتی هستم که دی  اصلا نمیتونم ترمیم معدل کنم.*

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Janvaljan


من بدبختانه در وضعیتی هستم که دی  اصلا نمیتونم ترمیم معدل کنم. 


تنها راه،مثبت شدن تاثیر هست*

----------


## ali.rainy

چکار می کنن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> تلف البته

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*تنها موضوع مهم که از اخبار شنیدم این بود ک آمریکا سومین کشور افسرده دنیاس*

----------


## Chandler Bing

> *تنها موضوع مهم که از اخبار شنیدم این بود ک آمریکا سومین کشور افسرده دنیاس*


  حداقل دنبال تاثیر معدل نیستن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

**

----------


## Janvaljan

اقا شاید قرار عصر جلسه تشکیل بشه!!!!!!!

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Janvaljan


اقا شاید قرار عصر جلسه تشکیل بشه!!!!!!!


آره درسته...اینم حرفیه*

----------


## Mehdi.j

جدیدترین خبر اینه که همه اوسکول شدیم زیر دست صدا سیما و سازمان رنجش
بعید میدونم اصلا جلسه ای در کار بوده باشه مگه میشه حتی یکیشونم مصاحبه نکرده مخصوصا اون عمادی که ولش میکردی بجا شام و ناهار میرفت مصاحبه

----------


## Martin Scorsese

اینا قرار بود تا مهر مشخص کنن و 40 روز گذشت 
دروغ زیاد میگن جدی نگیرید

----------


## sajad564

چی شدددددددددددددددددددددد پسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس؟؟؟  ؟

----------


## -AMiN-

> چی شدددددددددددددددددددددد پسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس؟؟؟  ؟


*متاسفم!!!!
 ما هر کاری از دستمون بر میومد انجام دادیم 
*

----------


## mpaarshin

اگر جلسه اي تشكيل شده باشه همون دقيقه يا همون روز كه خبرشو نميزنن معمولا ميزارن فرداش يا پس فرداش اگر تشكيل شده باشه
درسته كه ما اينهمه داريم جوش ميزنيم ولي اون اعضاي شوراي سنجش خيلي براشون مهم نيست

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


اگر جلسه اي تشكيل شده باشه همون دقيقه يا همون روز كه خبرشو نميزنن معمولا ميزارن فرداش يا پس فرداش اگر تشكيل شده باشه
درسته كه ما اينهمه داريم جوش ميزنيم ولي اون اعضاي شوراي سنجش خيلي براشون مهم نيست


خب الان ینی کسی نمیدونه جلسه تشکیل شده یا نه؟ما باید چه کنیم؟*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> خب الان ینی کسی نمیدونه جلسه تشکیل شده یا نه؟ما باید چه کنیم؟*


نه خب كسي نميدونه تا فردا صبر كنيم

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


نه خب كسي نميدونه تا فردا صبر كنيم


کریخان تو را میخواند...زحمتشو بکش*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *متاسفم!!!!
>  ما هر کاری از دستمون بر میومد انجام دادیم 
> *


یعنی زنده نمیمونه دکتر ؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## -AMiN-

> یعنی زنده نمیمونه دکتر ؟


امیدمون به خداست  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## POOYAE

تاثیر مثبت شد  :Yahoo (4):  با یک ربع تاخیر  :Yahoo (4):  . تبریک و آرزوی موفقیت برای همه ( مخالفان و موافقان تاثیر معدل )

----------


## DR.MAM

*عاغا تبریک میگم به همه...هراران تبریک 

حالا همه دست دست بیا وسط خخخخخ*

----------


## ammir



----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ammir





خخخ...خیلی باحال بود امیرحسین خخخحخخخ*

----------


## fafa.Mmr

مبارکه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## M-95

تبریییییییییییییییییییییی  کککککککککککککککککککککککک

----------


## POOYAE

عبدالرسول عمادی رییس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش در گفت و گو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزش و پرورش گروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان؛ گفت: امتحانات نهایی دی ماه برای دانش آموزان شاخه نظری، فنی و حرفه ای، پایه سوم و دوره پیش دانشگاهی برگزار می شود و از چهارم دی ماه آغاز و تا 25 دی ادامه دارد و دانش آموزانی که در امتحانات نهایی گذشته موفق به کسب نمره نشدند می توانند با شرکت در امتحانات  نهایی دی ماه نمره مورد نظر را کسب کنند.وی با تاکید بر اینکه در امتحانات نهایی دی ماه کمترین تعداد حوزه ها را داریم و به منظور کاهش هزینه ها تجمیع می شوند، اظهار داشت: عمده حوزه های اجرا، تصحیح و تکثیر امتحانات نهایی در سراسر کشور مربوط به خرداد ماه است و در دی ماه با توجه به تعداد داوطلبان حوزه بندی صورت می گیرد. عمادی در خصوص اعتراض صورت گرفته برخی دانش آموزان در امتحانات نهایی خرداد ماه به دلیل سختی و نحوه طرح سوالات بیان کرد: اعتراضات صورت گرفته به دلیل سختی سوالات امتحانی نبود و ما امسال افزایش سطح نمره نسبت به گذشته داشتیم و سوالات خارج از محتوای کتاب درسی طراحی نمی شوند و ما تمام سوالات را با توجه به میزان دشواری و انطباق با اهداف درسی مورد بررسی قرار می دهیم. وی افزود: دانش آموزان معترض عمدتا دانش آموزان با سطح نمرات بالا بودند و بیشتر به خاطر تاثیری نمره آنها در رتبه کنکور حساسیت داشتند.رییس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش عنوان کرد: امسال تاثیر نمره فارغ التحصیلی در کنکور مثبت بود یعنی اگر نمره دانش آموز در امتحانات باعث بهبود وضعیت وی در رتبه کنکور شود، اعمال می شد و در غیر این صورت نمره بی تاثیر است.وی تصریح کرد: اکنون نیز با توجه به تصمیماتی که دیروز در جلسه شورای پذیرش دانشجو اتخاذ و تصویب شد، برای سال 96 نیز تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها به صورت تاثیر مثبت باشد.عمادی اذعان داشت: سوالات امتحانات نهایی در طراحی، تکثیر و انتقال تا حوزه تصحیح از امنیت کافی برخوردارند و تاکنون هیچ سوالی در امتحانات نهایی افشا نشده که سال گذشته یکسری سوالات مربوط به امتحانات هماهنگ استانی دچار این مشکل شد و مربوط به امتحانات نهایی نبود.وی افزود: ما تاکید کردیم که امتحانات سر ساعت آغاز و پاکت سوالات پس از استقرار همه داوطلبان باز شود و امکان اضافه شدن هیچ داوطلبی به حوزه امتحان پس از آن وجود نداشته باشد، بنابراین شائبه ها در این زمینه با تاکیدها رفع شد.

----------


## POOYAE

تصویب تاثیر مثبت نمره فارغ‌التحصیلی برای کنکور 96 /سوالات امتحانات‌نهایی از امنیت کافی برخوردارند / قشنگ معلومه بخاطر امینیت سوالات امسال تاثیر شد » مثبت  :Yahoo (21):  / دیگه فک نکنم 97 از این خبرا باشه  :Yahoo (21):  البته امیدوارم 97 مثل 96 مثبت بشه . اما دوستانی که 97 کنکور دارند زیاد به مثبت شدن فکر نکنید تمرکز روی امتحان نهایی بذارید

----------


## mohammad1397

> تصویب تاثیر مثبت نمره فارغ‌التحصیلی برای کنکور 96 /سوالات امتحانات‌نهایی از امنیت کافی برخوردارند / قشنگ معلومه بخاطر امینیت سوالات امسال تاثیر شد » مثبت  / دیگه فک نکنم 97 از این خبرا باشه  البته امیدوارم 97 مثل 96 مثبت بشه . اما دوستانی که 97 کنکور دارند زیاد به مثبت شدن فکر نکنید تمرکز روی امتحان نهایی بذارید


 اشتباه میکنی 97چون نظام قدیمه هیچ تغییری توش به وجودنمیاد

----------

